# NHL 2013 - 2014



## technomancer

When development camps start for the upcoming season its time for a new thread


----------



## Vostre Roy

FIRST!!!111!ONE

Can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> FIRST!!!111!ONE
> 
> Can't wait for the season to start.





I expect more of the same from the Pens, regular season dominance followed by a disappointing playoff exit. Same coaches, same system, mostly same players, expecting different results really wouldn't make sense


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> FIRST!!!111!ONE
> 
> Can't wait for the season to start.



My first in here is off topic, kinda, but I thought you, of all people would enjoy this screen shot from an episode of Arthur, a little kid's cartoon from almost 20 years ago:


----------



## Vostre Roy

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> My first in here is off topic, kinda, but I thought you, of all people would enjoy this screen shot from an episode of Arthur, a little kid's cartoon from almost 20 years ago:



Thats a legit picture, you can see that the "Habs" player is playing some clean hockey while the "Boston" player is about the slash him right across the jaw.


----------



## MFB

Vostre Roy said:


> Thats a legit picture, you can see that the "Habs" player is playing some clean hockey while the "Boston" player is about the slash him right across his stupid Hab-loving jaw.


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> Thats a legit picture, you can see that the "Habs" player is playing some clean hockey while the "Boston" player is about the slash him right across the jaw.



Either you got the teams mixed up, or Subban is playing for the Bruins in this picture  haha just kidding. Arthur was my favorite show as a little kid. Glad to know the greatest rivalry in sports made it into my childhood before I even knew what hockey was.


----------



## bradthelegend

I forgot that so many of you sevenstringers are from the northern states and Canada. Where I live, most people don't seem to know that hockey exists.


----------



## Sofos

bradthelegend said:


> I forgot that so many of you sevenstringers are from the northern states and Canada. Where I live, most people don't seem to know that hockey exists.



Hey, I'm from Georgia too man! Well, just move to Phenix City, which is on the Alabama side of the river, but I understand. I wear my Bruins stuff and people ask if it's some college football team they never heard of.


----------



## Sofos

I just learned this kid that used to bully me like 6 years ago just got drafted by a minor team. His stats are nuts. Here are his stats from last year:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

bradthelegend said:


> I forgot that so many of you sevenstringers are from the northern states and Canada. Where I live, most people don't seem to know that hockey exists.



Oi, not all of us are from Northern States.

And no one over there has heard of hockey because Atlanta has shitty luck with hockey teams. It's supposed to be poor managements fault, though.


----------



## Pav

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I just learned this kid that used to bully me like 6 years ago just got drafted by a minor team. His stats are nuts. Here are his stats from last year:



Tell him a kindergarten girl could score more goals in the postseason.


----------



## Xaios

technomancer said:


> I expect more of the same from the *Canucks*, regular season dominance followed by a disappointing playoff exit.



Even though the head coach changed, some players changed and the system will likely change to boot... it's the Canucks. Nothing really changes.


----------



## technomancer

Xaios said:


> Even though the head coach changed, some players changed and the system will likely change to boot... it's the Canucks. Nothing really changes.


----------



## Pav

I may watch Canucks games just for the sheer humor of watching the Sedins try to play for Tortorella.


----------



## Xaios

I swear to God, being a Canucks fan is such an insane act of masochism. Alas, it's bred into me, being a BC boy and all. I love them, and even though I hate myself for it, there's nothing I can do.

I guess it could be worse. I could be a Leafs fan.


----------



## bradthelegend

Hemi-Powered Drone said:


> And no one over there has heard of hockey because Atlanta has shitty luck with hockey teams. It's supposed to be poor managements fault, though.



You're telling me. 



SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Hey, I'm from Georgia too man! Well, just move to Phenix City, which is on the Alabama side of the river, but I understand. I wear my Bruins stuff and people ask if it's some college football team they never heard of.



Do you play? There are a lot of Bruins fans in the house league at the ice rink.


----------



## Sofos

bradthelegend said:


> You're telling me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play? There are a lot of Bruins fans in the house league at the ice rink.



i can't skate :/ id love to but i cant. where are you located?


----------



## technomancer

Not a huge surprise but the Pens resign Dustin Jeffrey


----------



## bradthelegend

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i can't skate :/ id love to but i cant. where are you located?



Just over the river, in Columbus.


----------



## Sofos

bradthelegend said:


> Just over the river, in Columbus.



Shit son! Facebook.com/soldiers.of.filth


----------



## kmanick

Vostre Roy said:


> Thats a legit picture, you can see that the "Habs" player is playing some clean hockey while the "Boston" player is about the slash him right across the jaw.



don't you mean, "the habs player sees an oncoming opponent and is about to piss himself from fear of actual contact, and prepares to dive"...................once again to save his pussy ass


----------



## kmanick

technomancer said:


> I expect more of the same from the Pens, regular season dominance followed by a disappointing playoff exit. Same coaches, same system, mostly same players, expecting different results really wouldn't make sense



I don't , I think this was a serious wake up call for this team, similar to what happened to the B's when they blew the 3-0 lead to Philly in 2010. I think they will navigate themselves into a top 4 spot so they get as much home ice as possible and then when the playoffs start they will crank it up. Same players but these guys must have some pride. That's 2 years in a row now they've somewhat embarrassed themselves in the playoffs. I will be shocked if it goes for 3 in a row.


----------



## kmanick

Pav said:


> I may watch Canucks games just for the sheer humor of watching the Sedins try to play for Tortorella.


^^^ this should be pure comic gold this year.
I can't wait to see Schneider in a New Jersey uniform, IMO he is one of the top 5 goalies in the league. I actually prefer him over Rask.


----------



## technomancer

kmanick said:


> I don't , I think this was a serious wake up call for this team, similar to what happened to the B's when they blew the 3-0 lead to Philly in 2010. I think they will navigate themselves into a top 4 spot so they get as much home ice as possible and then when the playoffs start they will crank it up. Same players but these guys must have some pride. That's 2 years in a row now they've somewhat embarrassed themselves in the playoffs. I will be shocked if it goes for 3 in a row.



The issue wasn't the players, it was not adjusting when things weren't working and lack of discipline. That doesn't magically just go away and has been a problem in the playoffs for four years. Having a massively inconsistent starting goalie doesn't help either.


----------



## Sofos

Devils picked up Jagr. That's cool, considering him and Brodeur have been friends for decades but never played together.


----------



## kmanick

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Devils picked up Jagr. That's cool, considering him and Brodeur have been friends for decades but never played together.


Cool I'm glad someone did


----------



## mattofvengeance

In.



Another hockey fan below the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## technomancer

Cool, the Pens avoided going to arbitration with Robert Bortuzzo... now I'm really curious to see what moves they make (if any) so that he and Depres see regular playing time. 

Unfortunately the way the Pens work I doubt we'll ever see any of the amazing D prospects they have play in the NHL as Pens. I'm suspecting to see more of what happened with Brian Strait, they'll be Pens and barely see the ice then get traded and be top 4 defensemen.


----------



## technomancer

ABOUT FREAKING TIME 

All Six Penguins Preseason Games To Be Televised - Pittsburgh Penguins - News


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> ABOUT FREAKING TIME
> 
> All Six Penguins Preseason Games To Be Televised - Pittsburgh Penguins - News



From what I can tell, they are the only team getting televised.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> From what I can tell, they are the only team getting televised.



That's because our local broadcasters kick ass  Root Sports Pittsburgh has been adding more of the preseason games every year


----------



## MFB

When does pre-season start? With the NFL Hall of Fame game that was on last week, I'm get antsy for the best sports season to start. I know play-offs ended like, a month and a half ago but I. don't. give. a. FUCK.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> I know play-offs ended like, a month and a half ago but I. don't. give. a. FUCK.



I know those feels. Yes the Blackhawks won, big whoop, that was last season. We've got new right wingers (FINALLY) in Iginla and Eriksson. I can't wait to see how they do with the team, as well as Soderberg in a full season. He was a Swedish superstar. Lets see him do it here.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I know those feels. Yes the Blackhawks won, big whoop, that was last season. We've got new right wingers (FINALLY) in Iginla and Eriksson. I can't wait to see how they do with the team, as well as Soderberg in a full season. He was a Swedish superstar. Lets see him do it here.


 
Yeah, well the Penguins...well...made no changes . But I'm positive the outcome will be different!


----------



## protest

Antropov has defected to the KHL..a terrible loss for North American hockey, I know.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Yeah, well the Penguins...well...made no changes . But I'm positive the outcome will be different!



Hey now, that's not true... the bottom 2 lines will be different and that will... well... really not matter  But hey maybe Bennett will actually get some consistent time on the 2nd line wing where he belongs this year...


----------



## Pav

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Yeah, well the Penguins...well...made no changes . But I'm positive the outcome will be different!



Not true. Jacques Martin has been added as an assistant coach.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Not true. Jacques Martin has been added as an assistant coach.



Doesn't count, it was announced after his post


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> Not true. Jacques Martin has been added as an assistant coach.


 
Lol, Jacques Martin. If he works with the Ds, you'll be fine, else, prepare yourself for the most boring hockey you'll ever watch


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Lol, Jacques Martin. If he works with the Ds, you'll be fine, else, prepare yourself for the most boring hockey you'll ever watch



Yeah I would imagine they got him to work with the D


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I think he could do well with the devils. The hate he gets for his "boring hockey" system is a little blown out of proportion IMO.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I think he could do well with the devils. The hate he gets for his "boring hockey" system is a little blown out of proportion IMO.


 
Dunno if it was that much out of proportion, but his last year behind the bench was painful to watch.

But to be fair, the team he had wasn,t the most enjoyable to watch either. But I enjoyed much more games in the shortened season last year than the complete year before, but a lot of that goes the the young guns who gave a good show


----------



## technomancer

Douglas Murray is now in Montreal... great defenseman, was a shame to see the Pens not keep him


----------



## Sofos

Kovalchuk on anti-gay laws: &#39;I agree&#39; | Fox News

I like(d) Kovalchuk, but come on dude. I bet the staff in NJ are chanting hail mary's that he's gone. Could have been a PR disaster


----------



## Sofos

I'm dying


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Kovalchuk on anti-gay laws: 'I agree' | Fox News
> 
> I like(d) Kovalchuk, but come on dude. I bet the staff in NJ are chanting hail mary's that he's gone. Could have been a PR disaster



Sorry he's pretty much always been a douche bag


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Same coaches, same system, mostly same players, expecting different results really wouldn't make sense


Their strategy comes down to praying Fleury doesn't shit the bed again this year.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Their strategy comes down to praying Fleury doesn't shit the bed again this year.



Pretty much... though I also wonder if they're going to let Martin revise their defensive system as well.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Pretty much... though I also wonder if they're going to let Martin revise their defensive system as well.


Just another cook in the kitchen otherwise. You're probably correct.


----------



## taliababa

I'm interested in seeing how the Wings do in the Eastern Conference. It's still mind boggling that they're in the Atlantic Division. 

Can't wait for the highest level of the best sport in the world to get underway.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Just to keep this thread about the real hockey, I started another one about the game: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/249108-nhl-14-a.html

That being said, first pre-game is sheduled on sunday, gotta find a way to watch it!


----------



## technomancer

Preseason opens 6PM tomorrow local time for the Pens, can't wait to watch the game 

Got to admit the idea of changing the third line to another skill like has me less than thrilled as they REALLY need some grit in the lineup to make them harder to play against


----------



## Sofos

Our first game is Monday, against the Habs. Can't wait. Eriksson is quickly becoming a home town favourite. During today's skirmish, he got a goal and an assist (on a Kelly goal) in the first 10 minutes, against Rask. He's fitting in very well with Marchy and Bergy, as well as Iginla fitting in well with Krejci and Looch


----------



## technomancer

Yeah you guys should really be able to make good use of Iginla.

Pens open against Columbus, should be fun to watch.


----------



## misingonestring

I hope Shero makes a move soon to get us under the cap.


----------



## taliababa

I thought the curse of Danny ....ing Cleary was at an end, but nooooo Ken Holland, in his infinite idiocy, signs this bum. From the sounds of things, he also wants to sign Cleary to an extension.


----------



## technomancer

misingonestring said:


> I hope Shero makes a move soon to get us under the cap.



I would bet it will be closer to the start of the season... need to see how guys do on the ice a bit before they make any decisions


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Veteran goalie Tim Thomas may sign with Panthers today according to source - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

Kind of brightened my morning.

EDIT- It's official!
http://miamiherald.typepad.com/flap...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Sofos

Great game tonight. Didn't like Johnson in goal though. First line combined for 6 points. Really liking Iginla up there.


----------



## Robby the Robot

As long as the Penguins don't blow a playoff series like they did last year, I'm fine with their insanity technique.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Yeah, Iginla looks like he's going to work really well on a line with Bergeron and Marchand, same with the first line. Which is kind of scary, since they were pretty great already.


----------



## Sofos

Hes staying with looch and Krejci


----------



## Vostre Roy

Iginla was a great acquisition for you guys, if anyone had any doubts they pretty much vanished yesterday lol.

Couple of kids shown some good stuff but yesterday's game wasn't much balanced ahaha. Price was looking a bit sketchy, hopes that he'll up is game when the season wil start


----------



## TheDivineWing22

What a horrible night for Pittsburgh teams last night. Pens, Steelers, and Bucs all lose.

So far the biggest positive I've seen for the Pens is Beau Bennett. I really think/hope he is going to have a great season.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> What a horrible night for Pittsburgh teams last night. Pens, Steelers, and Bucs all lose.
> 
> So far the biggest positive I've seen for the Pens is Beau Bennett. I really think/hope he is going to have a great season.





I didn't have any doubts about Bennett, and am really impressed with the way he bulked up over the summer... I'm a bit concerned about the rest of the team though


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Yeah, there have been a lot of negatives. I hated seeing someone sitting in front of Vokoun, untouched, for pretty much the whole night. Quite a few dumb passes. Hopefully things get ironed out before the season starts.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I didn't have any doubts about Bennett, and am really impressed with the way he bulked up over the summer... I'm a bit concerned about the rest of the team though



I didn't doubt him either. I think he looked great throughout last season and the playoffs and am hoping he's on Geno's wing full-time.

Though living out of market, I haven't been able to actually "see" anyone yet, so if he's bulked up he should be ready to go.


----------



## technomancer

He's definitely bigger and more physical now. The first goal of the preseason for the Pens was him delivering a strong check to somebody to take the puck away then passing it to Neal who was open coming to the net for the goal. I was impressed.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

So it looks like Bennett will be on a lines with Sutter and D'Agostini and Kobasew will play on the first line with Crosby and Kunitz. Not following the logic there.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> So it looks like Bennett will be on a lines with Sutter and D'Agostini and Kobasew will play on the first line with Crosby and Kunitz. Not following the logic there.



Yeah I didn't get it either. It's definitely a reward for Kobasew for those two goals, but I just don't see him as a top line player while Bennett should be 

I'm also concerned that Fleury isn't getting the start tonight as well.


----------



## Sofos

You'd think we'd pull Subban after the first few goals are let in but NO. They leave him in for the WHOLE game. 8-2 loss 

Only goals from us are Iginla and Johnson. Names sound familiar? They each scored 2 goals in the first game. 3 in 2 games now.


----------



## technomancer

Pens FINALLY win one this pre-season in the shootout... against the Stanley Cup champs


----------



## MFB

How would you guys rate this team for a fantasy league?

Radim Vrbata (F)
Tyler Bozak (F)
Patrice Bergeron (C)
Nazem Kadri (C)
Henrik Zetterberg (LW)
Dustin Brown (LW)
Pascal Dupuis (RW)
Justin Williams (RW)
Zdeno Chara (D)
Alexander Edler (D)
Brent Seabrook (D)
Dennis Seidenberg (D)
Marc-Andre Fleury (G)
Antti Niemi (G)

Bench
Jannik Hansen (RW)
Andrew Cogliano (LW)
Jordan Staal (C)
Victor Hedman (D)
Damien Brunner (F)

Missed out on Crosby (he was first to go, obviously) along with Patrick Kane, David Krejci, Markov, Letang, Sedin, Duncan Keith, and Stamkos (second to go) but I feel confident with a chunk of them. I know Bergeron was hurt but from what I've seen/read he should be back into the thick of it soon enough to be worth it, so I'm not worried about having used a higher round pick on him.


----------



## Sofos

I would have honestly passed on Fleury. Maybe Khudobin or something ahead of him. Flower is just so shaky these past couple seasons.


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I would have honestly passed on Fleury. Maybe Khudobin or something ahead of him. Flower is just so shaky these past couple seasons.



Trust me, there he wasn't my first choice for Goalie but they all got snatched up before my pick. Truth be told I had a shitty spot for a Snake draft, 12 guys total, I was #9, then when it was reverse, I was #3 so I had to have my shit ready. I also didn't want to rely to heavily on the B's because despite them being a good team, there are others out there who are good too.

I don't even remember who my first pick for Goalie was but he ended up getting taken if I remember correctly

Although it looks like Colorado's goalie is actually pretty good, more saves and shutout wins vs. Fleury who's only advantage is more overall game wins, might be worth a swap for


----------



## Pav

Fleury is still a good fantasy goalie. His regular season play is solid and he'll get plenty of wins with the team playing in front of him.

I think your real problem is a lack of scoring forwards.


----------



## MFB

I wish I had noticed how many of my guys ended the season with injuries  Bergeron obviously, but Kadri is also just getting back into playing condition after blocking a shot with his hand last week, so he shouldn't be too bad; and Dustin Brown had issues with his hamstring as well and he was another one of my higher point scorers.

Just swapped out one of my LWs already too. Grabbed Cogliano from Anaheim (who I have NEVER payed attention to besides making fun of their name) for Glencross from Calgary. Trading face-off wins and penalty time for overall higher: goals (regular and PP), assists (regular and PP) as well as shots on net


----------



## Pav

I annually have a problem with drafting guys who have yet to re-sign with their teams and end up holding out. Last year I drafted PK Subban who missed the start of the season. This year I have Derek Stepan, who is apparently at a standstill with the Rangers.

Out of curiosity, who was your first-round pick?


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Pens are getting back to what they do best: outshooting the opponent almost 2 to 1 and losing anyways 

Fortunately it's still preseason and they starting lineup has still not played a single game


----------



## technomancer

Vokoun undergoes procedure to dissolve blood clot; out indefinitely - Pittsburgh Penguins - News


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

You definitely did well on D by picking up Chara, Seabrook, a Seidenberg. As for Fleury, he's a pretty good goalie in the regular season, so that isn't bad. He just isn't that good with pressure, maybe.

Also, sucks about Vokoun, I have a soft spot for him since he's a former Panther that wasn't a prick.

If we're posting fantasy rosters, what do you guys think of mine?

C David Krejci 
C Alex Steen 
C Adam Henrique
C Olli Jokinen 

LW Jonathan Huberdeau 
LW Bryan Bickell 
LW Johnny Gaudreau 
LW Raffi Torres 

RW Martin St. Louis 
RW Tomas Kopecky
RW Zack Kassian
RW Kris Versteeg

D Dennis Seidenberg
D Jason Garrison
D Dan Girardi
D Sami Salo
D Mark Fraser
D Andrej Sustr

G Roberto Luongo 
G Ray Emery

Bench 
LW Jason Chimera
C Marcel Goc
--
--

IR 
RW Nathan Horton
C Nick Bjugstad

I think I did pretty well for a 20 person league. Also, if Thomas does sign with the Panthers, I'll probably drop Emery for him. I'm certain he'll be facing a ton of shots and Saves are worth .4 in this league.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> I annually have a problem with drafting guys who have yet to re-sign with their teams and end up holding out. Last year I drafted PK Subban who missed the start of the season. This year I have Derek Stepan, who is apparently at a standstill with the Rangers.
> 
> Out of curiosity, who was your first-round pick?



99% sure it was Zetterberg from the Blackhawks, but I could be wrong since there were so many god damn changes I had to make during the draft


----------



## technomancer

First tickets of the year tonight. Looking forward to the game 



MFB said:


> 99% sure it was Zetterberg from the Blackhawks, but I could be wrong since there were so many god damn changes I had to make during the draft



You mean Detroit?


----------



## Sofos

Great game tonight, and good fights. Especially the Lucic/Rechlicz fight. Gave birth to a quote like: "Rechlicz is assaulting Lucic's knuckles with his nose!"


----------



## technomancer

Good game tonight, Zatkoff gave a very solid performance in net including an OT penalty kill and not giving up a goal in the shootout. Way too many turnovers and dumb penalties by the Pens though. They definitely need to get it together and be more disciplined.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Good game tonight, Zatkoff gave a very solid performance in net including an OT penalty kill and not giving up a goal in the shootout. Way too many turnovers and dumb penalties by the Pens though. They definitely need to get it together and be more disciplined.



As a man who hates the pens   i must say that I'm guessing half of the lineup or more is prospects and rookies. Same thing happened with the B's tonight, and I can't blame it as bad as I would in the season. these are really just practice games. so i'd cut them a bit of slack


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Good game tonight, Zatkoff gave a very solid performance in net including an OT penalty kill and not giving up a goal in the shootout. Way too many turnovers and dumb penalties by the Pens though. They definitely need to get it together and be more disciplined.



From what I saw of the game, a good chunk of those penalties came from Litany.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> As a man who hates the pens   i must say that I'm guessing half of the lineup or more is prospects and rookies. Same thing happened with the B's tonight, and I can't blame it as bad as I would in the season. these are really just practice games. so i'd cut them a bit of slack



The bottom two lines and the rookie D yes... but last night our top two lines both played and both mostly looked like crap. Letang had 2 penalties and so did Crosby... which is carrying over a lot of the issues that killed them last year. Nine penalties... only one was by a new guy


----------



## MFB

What do you guys think, trade Reimer for Fleury? Overall, less wins but more saves/shut-outs/shots-against, but also more over-time losses. Doesn't also hurt that I have two other Toronto players on my team, so at least then I can have all of them out together and earning points at the same time.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

MFB said:


> What do you guys think, trade Reimer for Fleury? Overall, less wins but more saves/shut-outs/shots-against, but also more over-time losses. Doesn't also hurt that I have two other Toronto players on my team, so at least then I can have all of them out together and earning points at the same time.


 
This kind of hurts to say, but I say trade Fleury. I just worry about him. Too much going on in his head.


Last night was the best game the Pens have had this preseason. Granted it was pretty much our regular season team going against a Red Wings team missing quite a few of it's big names, but I'll take it. 

I remember at the end of the season last year Bylsma saying something about Simon Despres being in a top 4 pairing this year, and now it's pretty much set in stone that he's going back to the AHL. Granted he hasn't had a very good preseason and the Penguins need to take care of some cap issues. I Just find it funny.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I remember at the end of the season last year Bylsma saying something about Simon Despres being in a top 4 pairing this year, and now it's pretty much set in stone that he's going back to the AHL. Granted he hasn't had a very good preseason and the Penguins need to take care of some cap issues. I Just find it funny.



I pretty much took it for granted that was bullshit... the Pens are terrible at developing / using young defensive talent. Depres didn't help himself in camp this year, but it was pretty obvious they had no intention of using him in the top 4 when they signed Scuderi.

I'm hoping the tendency changes, as they have WAY too many amazing talents coming up to spend the next 4 years with a defensive core over 30 

That said my main concerns this season are a lack of grit and goaltending.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> I'm hoping the tendency changes, as they have WAY too many amazing talents coming up to spend the next 4 years with a defensive core over 30


 

Eh, Shero is just going to use them for trades.


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> What do you guys think, trade Reimer for Fleury? Overall, less wins but more saves/shut-outs/shots-against, but also more over-time losses. Doesn't also hurt that I have two other Toronto players on my team, so at least then I can have all of them out together and earning points at the same time.



That's very risky. With Vokoun out, Fleury is the starter, no question. On the other hand, Toronto just traded for Jonathan Bernier and there's no guarantee Reimer will see as many starts.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> That's very risky. With Vokoun out, Fleury is the starter, no question. On the other hand, Toronto just traded for Jonathan Bernier and there's no guarantee Reimer will see as many starts.



I didn't realize Vokoun was totally out, but then again I don't pay attention to the Pens news until recently when it now has some affect on me  I'll keep him around for a bit and see how he does; Niemmi is my main goalie that I'm relying on since I think he's leading for goalies at the moment.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Eh, Shero is just going to use them for trades.



Sadly probably true  

Though the guys he's traded in the past (Whitney, Goligoski) didn't hold a candle to the guys in the system from what I saw in preseason...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

^^ That is true. Some of prospects look close to being NHL ready.

I'm also wondering where Bennett starts. I'm hoping for the 2nd line, however, I could see Bylsma putting Jokinen there.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> ^^ That is true. Some of prospects look close to being NHL ready.
> 
> I'm also wondering where Bennett starts. I'm hoping for the 2nd line, however, I could see Bylsma putting Jokinen there.



Betting Bennett gets relegated to the third line, followed by the coaches using his lack of racking up points on the third line as an excuse to justify the decision to put Jokinen on the second 

I love Bennett, but I do have to admit Jokinen looked fantastic on the 2nd line


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Betting Bennett gets relegated to the third line, followed by the coaches using his lack of racking up points on the third line as an excuse to justify the decision to put Jokinen on the second
> 
> I love Bennett, but I do have to admit Jokinen looked fantastic on the 2nd line


 
I agree, he has looked great there. I just think that in the long run Bennett has to get time on the top two lines to develop. But I don't think Bylsma has a clue about "developing" young talent. I'm sure he will get time there, just not sure how much.


----------



## Sofos

Fantastic OT goal by Eriksson w/Spooner. Spooner had a fantastic game.



Hamilton on the other hand  I hate it when my favourite player is showing major suckage. At this rate, he is definitely not getting the open D spot.


----------



## Pav

Jokinen looked so good next to Malkin, as much as I want Beau Bennett to get really good really fast, I doubt he'll land in the top 6. At least not this year, barring injuries.


----------



## Sofos

5-0 shutout over Jets.  6-1-0 preseason finish. Fingers crossed for regular season.


----------



## protest

So the Flyers lost...again. I know its just preseason but c'mon.


----------



## Sofos

I called this months ago, and nobody believed me... Way to go Ference!


----------



## technomancer

Freaking awesome, Letang is out injured and it may be long term. He's scheduled to be evaluated by doctors tomorrow


----------



## Pav

..... SON OF A BITCH.

We lost Letang and I just lost my top fantasy defenseman.  Absolutely zero bueno whatsoever.


----------



## MFB

Aaaand now I'm glad I didn't draft him  But that is a bummer


----------



## technomancer

Is it wrong that I was actually hoping to know what the Pens season opening roster would look like today? They basically did a lot of shuffling to be cap and roster compliant, but what's there is definitely not what will be going on for the season. Bennett is in the ECHL FFS


----------



## AdamMaz

Although the Habs deserved a better outcome, it was an exciting game against the Leafs


----------



## MFB

Thank God for Tyler Bozak  8.8 points overall for his game

Apparently my league is doing 1.5x for SOG, 2x for HIT, unless that's standard for Fantasy hockey (first year for this sport). Now for the rest of my line to go out there and (hopefully) crush the rest of their opponents


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> Although the Habs deserved a better outcome, it was an exciting game against the Leafs



That was a scary scene with George Parros though. Hope he's alright, I always loved that stache.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pav said:


> That was a scary scene with George Parros though. Hope he's alright, I always loved that stache.


 
Concussion has been confirmed. It was ugly, but props to Orr who immediatly called the medics when he saw that Parros was out cold. I'm still in favor of fights in hockey when class is shown like that.

Sucks to loose but it was a great game to watch. When your youngest trio is the best, and by far, on the ice, it gives good hopes for the future.

And put less vodka in Markov's gatorade. Or more. Whatever suits him, but damn he was painful to watch yesterday


----------



## technomancer

Saw the video of the fight, really unfortunate accident.


----------



## Pav

Pens sign Kobasew for one year. And Vokoun is out 3-6 months. Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## technomancer

As long as Fleury and Zatkoff both play to the levels they're capable of the team will be fine. My concern is that Fleury is a head case and Zatkoff has no NHL experience yet.


----------



## MFB

Ended up dropping Jaanik Hansen and picked up Reimer just in case Fleury does decide to lose his cool (I also had 5 RWs total, with him being the lowest all-around), I'll have a third option and not be SOL relying on Niemmi alone. Didn't help much tonight as they put Briener in net and Reimer got me a whopping 0 pts 

Still, a good win for Toronto


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Ended up dropping Jaanik Hansen and picked up Reimer just in case Fleury does decide to lose his cool (I also had 5 RWs total, with him being the lowest all-around), I'll have a third option and not be SOL relying on Niemmi alone. Didn't help much tonight as they put Briener in net and Reimer got me a whopping 0 pts
> 
> Still, a good win for Toronto



Have you tought about Semyon Varlamov from the Avs? he had one hell of a showing tonight. 1 second away from a 6-0 shutout.


----------



## Pav

Someone in one of my fantasy leagues offered me James Reimer in exchange for Varlamov straight up. I think I'm going to counter with a cell phone pic of my weiner.


----------



## AdamMaz

Very happy to see Roy not only win his first game so decisively, but to see him go at Boudreau the way he did. I've hated Boudreau since he coached the Capitals, in a Bylsma kind of way.


----------



## technomancer

Fleury looked fantastic tonight, Pens win 3-0 over Jersey


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Fleury looked fantastic tonight, Pens win 3-0 over Jersey



Hopefully for you guys, he can keep it up and not go mental.

Bruins had a great opener tonight against the Lightning, including 2 SH goals (1 penalty shot from Kelly to open the scoring. First time a team's scoring for a season has ever been opened by a PS).


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, Vrbata has a hat-trick during the Coyotes opening game!  It's 4-1 now with 15:04 left to go in the 3rd. How many more goals can he get? We'll find out.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Hopefully for you guys, he can keep it up and not go mental.
> 
> Bruins had a great opener tonight against the Lightning, including 2 SH goals (1 penalty shot from Kelly to open the scoring. First time a team's scoring for a season has ever been opened by a PS).




Yeah they seem to be calling a ton of penalty shots this season already. There was one in the Pens game last night too (for the Devils).


----------



## AdamMaz

If they gave penalty shots every time someone hooked a player like Kelly was, the whole game would be a shootout.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> If they gave penalty shots every time someone hooked a player like Kelly was, the whole game would be a shootout.



Watched the replay, Kelly was at least ahead of the defender and the stick was up in his hands (they will almost always call it when the stick gets up into a guy's hands). Niskanen was pretty much on the guy a good part of the way to the net... there was definitely a penalty but the penalty shot was a bad decision  (not that it mattered since Fleury made an unbelievable save, but I seriously dislike bad officiating )


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> there was definitely a penalty but the penalty shot was a bad decision


Exactly


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Watched the replay, Kelly was at least ahead of the defender and the stick was up in his hands (they will almost always call it when the stick gets up into a guy's hands). Niskanen was pretty much on the guy a good part of the way to the net... there was definitely a penalty but the penalty shot was a bad decision  (not that it mattered since Fleury made an unbelievable save, but I seriously dislike bad officiating )



Uh, did I miss some connection/segue, because Boston wasn't playing again the Pens and Kelly definitely scored on his so...


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> but I seriously dislike bad officiating



Wanna talk about bad officiating? I can't find a video of it, but Jordan Caron's goal last night was waved off because the ref lost sight of the puck.. after the puck was in the net.


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Wanna talk about bad officiating? I can't find a video of it, but Jordan Caron's goal last night was waved off because the ref lost sight of the puck.. after the puck was in the net.



I was wondering what they called that on, and thats by far the biggest facepalm one of them all


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> I was wondering what they called that on, and thats by far the biggest facepalm one of them all



If i can find the replay, you will see what i mean. The ref is BEHIND the net, and Caron shoots it at the goalie, the goalie lets up a rebound, Caron grabs it and wrists it in. The ref was BEHIND the net, so he couldn't see any of this, and as soon as the puck was in the net, he waved it off. My dad and I were swearing like sailors at the tv. Complete bullshit. Either way, glad that Caron is getting his shit together.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Uh, did I miss some connection/segue, because Boston wasn't playing again the Pens and Kelly definitely scored on his so...



Yes, yes you did. Was comparing the Boston penalty shot (where the defender was behind Kelly and got his stick up into Kelly's hands) to the Devils penalty shot (where Niskanen was all over the shooter most of the way to the net and there wasn't separation between the players)


----------



## technomancer

This may be a sign of the apocalypse... Craig Adams has 2 goals in two games


----------



## Sofos

Caron got his goal tonight (should be 2 in 2 games, damnit), Krug got a PPG, Marchand sniped the hell out of one, and Chara made a beautiful PPG.


----------



## zappatton2

I'm getting so turned off with the whole sanctioned fighting thing in the NHL, I liked it as a kid, but as an adult, watching other grown men pummel each other every game seems real juvenile. I told myself I wasn't gonna bother with the lot of it, stick with my baseball and ignore the lot of the hockey season. But I couldn't help watching some of the Leafs/Sens game at the pub last night, and something about being a Leafs fan living in Ottawa drew me back in. Plus, Leafs undefeated in three games? Damn.


----------



## AdamMaz

zappatton2 said:


> But I couldn't help watching some of the Leafs/Sens game at the pub last night, and something about being a Leafs fan living in Ottawa drew me back in. Plus, Leafs undefeated in three games? Damn.


Something about watching Leafs/Sens getting pummeled is very attractive to me as well 

I remember a couple of seasons ago they were the only undefeated team at 4-0, didn't finish the season too well.


----------



## protest

So it looks like the Flyers fired Laviollette after the 0-3 start. Berube possible interim coach.


----------



## technomancer

Created a new thread for fantasy hockey over here: www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/251194-fantasy-hockey.html


----------



## Vostre Roy

Lars Eller get the 2nd star this week, behind Ovechkin wich has one more goal in one more played game, followed by Fleury for the third star (looks good for you Pens fans)

I'm pretty stocked by the "EGG" line, they are fun to watch and score goals


----------



## Pav

I'm sold. Fleury's winning the Vezina this year.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> I'm sold. Fleury's winning the Vezina this year.



Just countin' down the days til he headcases


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Just countin' down the days til he headcases


----------



## MFB

I never thought I'd say this, but I concur with wishing Fleury to stay on top of his game


----------



## technomancer

It really is the apocalypse, Tanner Glass went backhand top shelf for a goal 

Oh the irony, Jokinen got a hat trick against Carolina... who are paying 1/2 his salary


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Just countin' down the days til he headcases



When do playoffs start? 

Jokinen with the hat-trick!

Edit: And Fleury is looking a lot more confident so far this season. That first goal tonight was unstoppable.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Edit: And Fleury is looking a lot more confident so far this season. That first goal tonight was unstoppable.



Yeah that goal was freaking ridiculous


----------



## 5150time

Decent late game tonight. Luongo and Schneider were as good as advertised - although with the hype during the whole offseason, it was pretty hard for either to live up to the sensational matchup everyone's been talking about for months.

I'll live and die with the Oilers, but I'm glad to see Vancouver is responding to Torts - a little more fire and brimstone theatrics in the coaching might give them back the edge they've been accused of losing.

Also happy Jagr is having a good start after a tough playoff in Boston. I guess all he needed was a...new jersey


----------



## Sofos

So I'm sure you have all seen/heard it, but holy dogshit, Tomas Hertl. 3rd NHL game. Last game, he scored 2 against the Coyotes, and tonight, he got FOUR against the Rangers. The highlight is his fourth goal, which is definitely one of the most beautiful I've ever seen. Keep in mind this kid is 19 years, 330 days old. 

What is it with the Czechs kicking out such amazing players? Jagr, Krejci, Elias, and now Hertl.

This kid even LOOKS like Jagr:







Teenage Mutant Ninja Hertl.


----------



## 5150time

Wow. That's some goal! Looks like SJ is off to the same type of start as last year. I was at the season opener last year where they whipped us at Rexall...I think it was 5 or 6-0 after 1 period and the boos were just raining down. 

NY's sure having a rough start. Maybe Alain Vigneault took Vancouver's woes with him.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Hertl.



That made me laugh way more than it should have. 

That goal is sick though. A lot of talent there.


----------



## technomancer

That Hertl goal in the video was nuts


----------



## technomancer

So worst game of the year so far for the Pens last night... hopefully they get it back together tonight against Tampa.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I didn't get to watch the game last night. What happened? Was it a whole team issue or did Zatkoff not hold up?


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I didn't get to watch the game last night. What happened? Was it a whole team issue or did Zatkoff not hold up?



Bit of both. Zatkoff could have been better, but the D in front of him wasn't good, the Pens took too many stupid penalties, and failed to capitalize on 6 power play opportunities.

You really don't want to give up a 3 on 5 in your goaltender's NHL debut (where 2 of the goals against came from)


----------



## Pav

I felt it was more Zatkoff than our D. Dude gave up some GIANT rebounds.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I felt it was more Zatkoff than our D. Dude gave up some GIANT rebounds.



Eh he gave up some rebounds, but 5 out of 6 goals were odd man situations, either shorthanded or odd man rushes against the Pens. Bylsma said as much in an interview I just listened to on the radio.


----------



## Pav

That is true, I believe I read something like that earlier. Plus watching the Tampa game right now reminded me that we've been taking far too many penalties lately.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> That is true, I believe I read something like that earlier. Plus watching the Tampa game right now reminded me that we've been taking far too many penalties lately.



Yeah I was impressed the first couple of games by the disciplined play... sadly it didn't last


----------



## AdamMaz

Watched the last minute of the Leafs-somehow-keep-winning game


----------



## technomancer

So Fleury has given up 0,1,2,4... let's hope the next game isn't 8  

Also a fond f*ck you to the referee that towed Stamkos across the damn rink leading directly to the tying goal late in the game... he should not be allowed to officiate anymore games.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Also a fond f*ck you to the referee that towed Stamkos across the damn rink leading directly to the tying goal late in the game... he should not be allowed to officiate anymore games.



That was the most ridiculous things I've ever seen. It was horrible no matter what the outcome was, but for it to lead to a goal made it that much worse.

It wasn't the best game played, but at least they got the win. I really back hope they get back to playing a tighter style like they did in the first few games.


----------



## protest

So we're like 6 games in and I'm already watching the CHL to follow our #1 pick from last year. Not a good start to the Flyers season. I know all you dirty pens fans are going to be sympathetic though.


----------



## AdamMaz

protest said:


> I know all you dirty pens fans are going to be sympathetic though.


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## MFB

Bruins lost to Colorado AND Detroit, hopefully our luck turns around soon. San Jose however, is 5-0


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Bruins lost to Colorado AND Detroit, hopefully our luck turns around soon. San Jose however, is 5-0



I friggin love SJ, AND Colorado. Question is, which one will break their streak first?


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I friggin love SJ, AND Colorado. Question is, which one will break their streak first?



My guess - Colorado. San Jose's got too much talent between Thorton, Burns, and Hertl, along with Boyle on the D; not to mention Niemmi in the pipes is killer


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Bruins lost to Colorado AND Detroit, hopefully our luck turns around soon.


Not bad teams to lose to, Bruins will be fine and continue winning most of their games like they always do.


----------



## protest

So whats the over under on the game tonight Pens fans, 10?


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> So whats the over under on the game tonight Pens fans, 10?



The Pens have a long history of blowing games against teams they should destroy, so I'm not calling it


----------



## MFB

protest said:


> So whats the over under on the game tonight Pens fans, 10?



They'll be fine, I don't think a 1-6 team is anything to worry about for a 5-1


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> They'll be fine, I don't think a 1-6 team is anything to worry about for a 5-1



Are you new to Flyers vs Pens? lol


----------



## MFB

protest said:


> Are you new to Flyers vs Pens? lol



Fairly new, but from an outside-looking-in, they should be able to pull it off


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> Fairly new, but from an outside-looking-in, they should be able to pull it off



Ah, well I'd say this probably isn't going to be the best representation of the series. Hartnell is out, as is Vinny L, and as you stated the team isn't doing well. That said, if you can watch it, watch it. There is nothing quite like Flyers/Pens.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Ah, well I'd say this probably isn't going to be the best representation of the series. Hartnell is out, as is Vinny L, and as you stated the team isn't doing well. That said, if you can watch it, watch it. There is nothing quite like Flyers/Pens.



Definitely true... the two teams really seem to bring out the worst in each other


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> They'll be fine, I don't think a 1-6 team is anything to worry about for a 5-1





Knew it.

EDIT: And the San Jose streak comes to an end at the hand of Dallas 

EDIT2: BUT SO DOES COLORADO'S STREAK, SHABLAGOO


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Knew it.
> 
> EDIT: And the San Jose streak comes to an end at the hand of Dallas
> 
> EDIT2: BUT SO DOES COLORADO'S STREAK, SHABLAGOO



But San Jose is still undefeated in regulation 

Sad about both streaks technically coming to an end. They are both tied for #2 for me.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Knew it.
> 
> EDIT: And the San Jose streak comes to an end at the hand of Dallas
> 
> EDIT2: BUT SO DOES COLORADO'S STREAK, SHABLAGOO



The Pens/Flyers game was closer than the final score showed. The Flyers really came on for about half of the third period when the game was 2-1 and had some great chances to tie it up.

Couple of surprising outcomes there... but you knew they had to lose eventually. I'm just hoping the Pens show up against Colorado on Monday night.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs/Blue Jackets game yesterday almost went from bad to worse when the Jackets overcame the 3-0 leads the Habs had (props to Jenner who scored his first NHL goal, followed later by his second, and to Bournival who scored just one, but his first too), at least Plecky could score a strange looking goal and another one in the empty net to close the deal.

The jackets might not be a very good team, playing them at home after the western trip could had led to a way worse result than that. I love the beginning of this season so far!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Yeah, there were a few times last night I was worried the Flyers were going to tie it up. Pens started taking too many consecutive penalties. And I don't know what Fleury was thinking when he got that interference call last night.

Hopefully the Pens can keep the wins going tomorrow. I'll be at the game. I'm excited, I didn't get to go to any games last season.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Yeah, there were a few times last night I was worried the Flyers were going to tie it up. Pens started taking too many consecutive penalties. And I don't know what Fleury was thinking when he got that interference call last night.
> 
> Hopefully the Pens can keep the wins going tomorrow. I'll be at the game. I'm excited, I didn't get to go to any games last season.



Yeah Fleury needs to stay in the net when there are players from the other team in his end. He's coming out WAY too much and it's going to continue to bite him


----------



## Pav

I liked that play by Fleury. I'm a big fan of goalies getting more involved in the play in front of them. Next game I'm hoping to see him throw a full-blown hip check on a forward going to play the puck behind the net. I don't mind a Ron Hextall streak.


----------



## MFB

5-0 win over Tampa Bay. How's it feel Lightning fans


----------



## 5150time

There are a scary amount of Pens fans on this board. I am afraid 

On another note, Dubnyk finally got his first win. And it only took 11% of the season to get! I really hope the Oilers pull it together. Year after year near the basement is becoming a downer.


----------



## technomancer

5150time said:


> There are a scary amount of Pens fans on this board. I am afraid
> 
> On another note, Dubnyk finally got his first win. And it only took 11% of the season to get! I really hope the Oilers pull it together. Year after year near the basement is becoming a downer.



I was just at the Oilers game against the Pens, if they get some goaltending they're going to be fine  

I will say their coach needs to get over it with Yakupov already. He looked great whenever he was on the ice, and in a 2-3 game he kept him on the bench while trying to tie it up? Stupid, stupid move. Yakupov is a puck handling free-wheeling monster that needs to be put on a line with guys who will support that style of play.


----------



## 5150time

technomancer said:


> I was just at the Oilers game against the Pens, if they get some goaltending they're going to be fine
> 
> I will say their coach needs to get over it with Yakupov already. He looked great whenever he was on the ice, and in a 2-3 game he kept him on the bench while trying to tie it up? Stupid, stupid move. Yakupov is a puck handling free-wheeling monster that needs to be put on a line with guys who will support that style of play.



I absolutely agree. I think there's potential in Dubnyk, but he's not a solid #1 goalie yet. I was kind of hoping that somehow they would've be able to land Bernier - that way they could do a tag team thing like Chicago did last year to take some of the pressure off. 

There's obviously a level of responsibility and sensible play that organizations try to cultivate in players for good reason (like everyone in Detroit), but I often wonder why some coaches try to smash the freewheeling aspect out of players. Some guys just do better when you let em go - at least in the early going, and if they end up scoring or doing something positive it really gets the team and the crowd into it. I was at the LA game last year with the infamous Yakupov slide, and I can say this: the guy can perform under pressure, and it's entertaining as hell to watch.


----------



## Pav

5150time said:


> There are a scary amount of Pens fans on this board. I am afraid



You know, I've always wondered why that is. My excuse is I used to live across the street from Mellon Arena.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Pav said:


> You know, I've always wondered why that is. My excuse is I used to live across the street from Mellon Arena.



I thought it was because all Pens fans are bandwagoners. 


And I'll just leave this here...


----------



## technomancer

Should be a good game tonight against the Avs, looking forward to it 



TheDivineWing22 said:


>


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> at least Plecky could score a strange looking goal and another one in the empty net to close the deal.


I was at the hospital in my bed getting MRI results when he got the game winner and my attention. I've got my priorities straight


----------



## technomancer

Was at the game tonight... I knew the Pens were going to blow it when the first period ended with the Pens outshooting the Avs 3 to 1 and the score was still 0-0 

Giguere had an amazing night and was pretty much the only reason the Avs pulled out the win


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Was at the game tonight... I knew the Pens were going to blow it when the first period ended with the Pens outshooting the Avs 3 to 1 and the score was still 0-0
> 
> Giguere had an amazing night and was pretty much the only reason the Avs pulled out the win



Same reason the Bruins lost to the Avs. Could not get ANYTHING past Giguere. When he's good, holy shit. We outplayed them, BIG time, but christ. Nothing would get past him.


----------



## 5150time

Apparently Colorado is off to the best start in their history. Pretty good accomplishment for a team that's kind of under the radar.

On that note, I couldn't be happier that realignment put the Oilers in a different division. Between barely losing to Colorado and constantly losing to Minnesota, it was getting sad. We might be at the bottom of the conference, but at least that's not causing it yet!


----------



## Jlang

Wow, I can't believe how well Colorado has started! I'm genuinely excited. Going from dead last to a very promising start for 2013-14 ; things are looking up!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Jlang said:


> Wow, I can't believe how well Colorado has started! I'm genuinely excited. Going from dead last to a very promising start for 2013-14 ; things are looking up!


 
Really glad for Patrick Roy, I would had love to have him at the head of the Habs (though I'm really happy with Therien's job). He had an awesome run with the Remparts, brought them to the finals more often than the other LHJMQ teams


----------



## technomancer

Jlang said:


> Wow, I can't believe how well Colorado has started! I'm genuinely excited. Going from dead last to a very promising start for 2013-14 ; things are looking up!



I've only seen one Avs game this season and that was the one last night that I was at. If the others have been like that it won't last. You can't consistently take stupid penalties and get outshot 2-1 or more and continue to win games indefinitely, it eventually catches up with you.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I've only seen one Avs game this season and that was the one last night that I was at. If the others have been like that it won't last. You can't consistently take stupid penalties and get outshot 2-1 or more and continue to win games indefinitely, it eventually catches up with you.



They've definitely been riding the back of their goaltending a bit. They'll come back to earth. Even if Varlamov puts up a Vezina year Giguere will tire out eventually.


----------



## Sofos

Tim Thomas has another groin injury. Damn, i hate to see this. He was just finally getting back in the groove, playing like the Timmy we know... DAMN


----------



## MFB

So long as he's healed by the Nov. 7th game, I don't give a damn. That's the only reason I'm going to see a B's game this season, Panthers suck and won't really be struggle against them besides Thomas; and it's his first game back in Boston.


----------



## technomancer

Very cool, the Pens are keeping Maatta in the lineup instead of returning him to juniors.

Olli Maatta will remain with the Penguins - Pittsburgh Penguins - News

Looks like the Pens D pairings will be

Letang - Scuderi
Martin - Orpik
Maata - Niskanen

with Engelland and Bortuzzo switched in as needed


----------



## Sofos

And Eriksson is out indefinitely thanks to that asshole John Scott. What really gets me is that Sabers fans are saying this isn't a dirty hit, and Lucic's hit on Miller was way worse:


----------



## technomancer

The Scott hit was ridiculous... but so was Lucic's hit on Miller. The difference is Scott will almost definitely be suspended


----------



## MFB

Bruins vs. Sharks?

I don't know who to cheer for


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Bruins vs. Sharks?
> 
> I don't know who to cheer for



I know those feels. #1 and #2 team. Awful first period as a Bruins fan, though


----------



## MFB

I've been listening in since with my course load I have to do homework during pretty much everything; from what I heard, SJ was dominating overall. Hell, even during the second it seems like the B's are pushing back somewhat but it's still not even.

Edit: after a 1-0 lead, we're like, what 10 seconds into the 3rd and suddenly Sharks tie it up? God damn it


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Bruins vs. Sharks?
> 
> I don't know who to cheer for


Neither


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Neither



What's that, #5 in the Division? I couldn't hear you from up here in the top 3 zone


----------



## AdamMaz

I hope the Bruins loses tonight... IN REGULATION


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> I hope the Bruins loses tonight... IN REGULATION



Didn't happen!

Sad to lose as a Sharks fan, but I'm so proud of Krejci. Less than one god damn second in the third period and he snags a goal on the rebound.


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> I hope the Bruins loses tonight... IN REGULATION



Nope. 0.8 seconds left, Krejci scores


----------



## AdamMaz

Aww 

One hiccup aside, Habs managed to control the whole game against the equally good Ducks, whom didn't play a terrible game. 

I believe we will be playing the Sharks on Saturday.


----------



## MFB

The back and forth between Phoenix and LA is insane. Seriously 0-4 by the end of the first, then 2-4 by end of second, then beginning of the third it's tied 4-4 but LA comes back to go 5-4. 

I'm gunning for Phoenix to pull it off but its anyone's game at this rate


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Aww
> 
> One hiccup aside, Habs managed to control the whole game against the equally good Ducks, whom didn't play a terrible game.
> 
> I believe we will be playing the Sharks on Saturday.


 
Yeah it wasn't the funniest game to watch this season, but I take that win anytime. Koivu received his share of love too, it was pretty nice of Boudreau to let him finish the game.

Now the Sharks, wonder how it'll go...


----------



## protest

Flyers won, but still looked like suck in the process. I'm sure we'll wind up with the 2nd overall and Jvr 2.0.


----------



## MFB

Sucks that the Pens had to start Zatkoff tonight, last time things didn't go too hot for him; luckily it's against the Islanders so it's not a terrible team to go up against


----------



## Sofos

I keep watching this, and still can't believe it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I keep watching this, and still can't believe it.




Eh, still not as good as...








Maybe I'm a little biased since I was at the game that day.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Sucks that the Pens had to start Zatkoff tonight, last time things didn't go too hot for him; luckily it's against the Islanders so it's not a terrible team to go up against



Eh he needs the play time and has done a good job tonight overall. I'd also much rather see him against the Isles than Toronto tomorrow night 

The game winning goal for the Islanders was just brutal for Zatkoff... made an amazing save, but couldn't get over to get the second shot (that Kunitz shouldn't have allowed)

Pens are worrying me, not scoring on the power play and massively outshooting their opponents and still losing games...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Eh he needs the play time and has done a good job tonight overall. I'd also much rather see him against the Isles than Toronto tomorrow night
> 
> The game winning goal for the Islanders was just brutal for Zatkoff... made an amazing save, but couldn't get over to get the second shot (that Kunitz shouldn't have allowed)
> 
> Pens are worrying me, not scoring on the power play and massively outshooting their opponents and still losing games...



I'm sharing some of those worries. The only line that produces on a consistent basis is the 1st line. The second line is hit and miss but will get better when Neal gets back. The third line doesn't really produce at all and they don't really create any energy either. I've liked what the fourth lines been doing, but can't be counted on to score every night.

And Letang looked awful on that last goal.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm sharing some of those worries. The only line that produces on a consistent basis is the 1st line. The second line is hit and miss but will get better when Neal gets back. The third line doesn't really produce at all and they don't really create any energy either. I've liked what the fourth lines been doing, but can't be counted on to score every night.
> 
> And Letang looked awful on that last goal.



Yeah that whole last goal was a HUGE screwup by pretty much everybody that came back... and a nice play by the Isles.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Yeah that whole last goal was a HUGE screwup by pretty much everybody that came back... and a nice play by the Isles.



I was ok with it... considering your loss put's the Bruin's 1st in the Conference


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I was ok with it... considering your loss put's the Bruin's 1st in the Conference



Up until yesterday, it was 3-way tie between Boston/Toronto/Pittsburgh, and it could've been anyone's spot really. I'm shocked we took down San Jose in general - let alone regulation - but Pens AND Toronto losing their claim to it on the same night? Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Up until yesterday, it was 3-way tie between Boston/Toronto/Pittsburgh, and it could've been anyone's spot really. I'm shocked we took down San Jose in general - let alone regulation - but Pens AND Toronto losing their claim to it on the same night? Didn't see that coming at all.



I know we have a game up on the Pens, and 2 up on Toronto. As long as we can win both (Which are Devils and Pens) We will be good to go.

EDIT: Also, rumour from the Bruins front office is going around that Loui Eriksson's concussion is severe and he won't be playing for the foreseeable future. I hope Chara breaks his fvcking neck if Scott is ever allowed back in the league.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I was ok with it... considering your loss put's the Bruin's 1st in the Conference



It's early yet


----------



## AdamMaz

Sabres have been a pack off assholes for many years now.


----------



## Sofos

well that game was a fvcking disappointment. 'best penalty kill in the league' giving up FOUR PP goals against one of the worst PP teams in the league. and losing a 3-1 lead, going down 4-3. i am absolutely disgusted.


----------



## technomancer

Wow what the hell... Pens lose their THIRD game in a row, and lose Scuderi on top of it


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Wow what the hell... Pens lose their THIRD game in a row, and lose Scuderi on top of it



Looks like its upsets all around tonight.

Can't say I'm surprised the Bs lost it, I hate it - HATE IT - any time we get more than a point lead by the end of the first; because then we get lazy and lose the lead and have to fight for a win.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Looks like its upsets all around tonight.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised the Bs lost it, I hate it - HATE IT - any time we get more than a point lead by the end of the first; because then we get lazy and lose the lead and have to fight for a win.



I'm more pissed at the Krug and Bergeron Penalties. Both stupid penalties, especially Krug. Yes, it's his rookie year, but goddamnit, you know better. Only plus sides tonight are Krug scored ANOTHER PP goal, and Iginla and Lucic both scored AGAIN.


----------



## 5150time

Had to stop watching the Leafs and Pens after the first period and Pittsburgh ended up losing. I always miss the good news  Outside of a game against Philadelphia, I haven't seen them lose in the regular season in 3 years.

I'm hoping that there's some serious punishment on John Scott. No matter what Don Cherry says, he didn't HAVE to go out there and do something like that - it's a poor justification. Big, open ice hits are exciting, but that was an ugly hit that didn't have to happen, and it caused some potentially serious damage to a productive player. Guess we'll find out on Halloween.


----------



## Sofos

5150time said:


> Had to stop watching the Leafs and Pens after the first period and Pittsburgh ended up losing. I always miss the good news  Outside of a game against Philadelphia, I haven't seen them lose in the regular season in 3 years.
> 
> I'm hoping that there's some serious punishment on John Scott. No matter what Don Cherry says, he didn't HAVE to go out there and do something like that - it's a poor justification. Big, open ice hits are exciting, but that was an ugly hit that didn't have to happen, and it caused some potentially serious damage to a productive player. Guess we'll find out on Halloween.



Don Cherry defended him? Lately, I think Don Cherry is talking out of his ass, and has no idea what the hell he's saying.


----------



## 5150time

Yeah, he did. From NHL.com:
_________________________________________________________________

TORONTO - Don Cherry came to the defence of Buffalo Sabres enforcer John Scott on Saturday.

Scott was suspended indefinitely by the NHL on Thursday pending a disciplinary hearing one day after his blindside hit to the head of Boston Bruins forward Loui Eriksson.

Cherry, speaking on the Coach's Corner segment of "Hockey Night in Canada," said Scott was under pressure to make a hit due to his limited ice time.

"Now here's a story. He sits there for 55 minutes. He's put on the ice. He's got to do something. He's got to do something or he's going to be gone. ... It's so unfair," said Cherry, who added he was once in the same position as a player who had to fight or not play at all.

Scott, who was issued a match penalty for charging, and was ejected after the hit on Eriksson in the neutral zone, played just five minutes 15 seconds in the 5-2 loss to Boston.

Cherry pointed to the 31-year-old's average time of ice with Minnesota in 2008-09, which was 9:14 in 20 games under coach Jacques Lemaire. The next season, Scott averaged 8:36 in 51 games.

The hockey commentator then turned the blame on Sabres coach Ron Rolston.

"He's got to play John Scott. Lemaire did it, Hall of Fame guy did it, and that's the way it should be," said Cherry.

Eriksson meanwhile is out indefinitely with a concussion.
_________________________________________________________________

It's amusing to me, as Don Cherry is usually such a Bruins supporter. But still crap.


----------



## MFB

You know what Scott could do to earn more time on the ice? QUIT BEING A SHITTY PLAYER!


----------



## technomancer

In case you haven't realized it by now, Don Cherry is a f*cking moron  I don't care how much ice time you get, taking a blind side headshot on someone is not acceptable.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Nobody should take anything Cherry says seriously.


I mean c'mon, look at the guy.


----------



## MFB

So uh, is Fleury just keeping the Pens alive during this game against Carolina or what? I know they're up 2-1 but I haven't seen much in terms of numbers for anyone in my league on their offensive side.


----------



## technomancer

Shots are 20-18 in favor of the Pens... and the Pens have been shorthanded 5 times. The Pens were completely dominating, they took a 3 on 5 and gave up the goal to the Canes. Since that the Canes have been coming on. I think the Canes had 1 shot in the first 9 minutes.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Shots are 20-18 in favor of the Pens... and the Pens have been shorthanded 5 times. The Pens were completely dominating, they took a 3 on 5 and gave up the goal to the Canes. Since that the Canes have been coming on. I think the Canes had 1 shot in the first 9 minutes.



Seems like Fleury is pulling a Rask so far this game, by which i mean keeping his team in the game.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Shots are 20-18 in favor of the Pens... and the Pens have been shorthanded 5 times. The Pens were completely dominating, they took a 3 on 5 and gave up the goal to the Canes. Since that the Canes have been coming on. I think the Canes had 1 shot in the first 9 minutes.



Huh, I don't know then. I haven't been able to watch it since I'm in class but Fleury's numbers went up fairly quickly so it seemed like maybe the 'Canes were keeping it in their zone


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Canes had a pretty good surge... but the Pens came to play again in the 3rd looks like


----------



## MFB

In other news, it looks like the league is seriously cracking down on head hits since Hanzal - who's never had an issues with discipline - just got a two-game suspension for his I believe first head hit. It seems like it's gotten ridiculously out of hand this season so it's good to see the crack down, but man, there's been so many suspension and injuries lately that the games are just all over the place for line ups.


----------



## technomancer

FUUUUUCKKK Scuderi has a broken ankle and will be having surgery later this week... which means for all intents and purposes he is currently out indefinitely


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> FUUUUUCKKK Scuderi has a broken ankle and will be having surgery later this week... which means for all intents and purposes he is currently out indefinitely



However, as either Steigy or Bob mentioned during our last game, it kinda frees up a logjam at defense with Bortuzzo looking so good and Engellend having been moved to the wing. Still, we only have one Piece.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> However, as either Steigy or Bob mentioned during our last game, it kinda frees up a logjam at defense with Bortuzzo looking so good and Engellend having been moved to the wing. Still, we only have one Piece.



Yeah if it was Bortuzzo or Engellend injured I'd say it's fine... but there is nobody else on the team close to as good defensively as Scuderi, that's why they signed him


----------



## Xaios

I swear, everytime I turn my head away and stop paying attention, the Canucks actually start playing decent hockey. I'm glad that Tortorella has finally put the twins and Kesler on the same line. They have way too much chemistry to be kept apart, even if Kesler is no longer playing center.

Also, it's hilarious how whenever Vancouver gets a penalty, the camera zooms right in on Tortorella's face, in anticipation of epic yelling.


----------



## technomancer

Semyon Varlamov turns himself into police on domestic violence charges - SBNation.com


----------



## technomancer

Pens > Bruins 3-2 

That was a fantastic hockey game


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Pens > Bruins 3-2
> 
> That was a fantastic hockey game



Fixd. That being said, yes it was a fantasic game  so close

Good:

Jarome Arthur-Leigh Adekunle Tig Junior Elvis Iginla now has 3 goals in 3 games. Glad to see he has his game going, finally.
Tuukka Mikael Rask (shortest Finnish name ever) was outstanding again. I can't blame him on breakaways, which leads to;
Bad:

Poor defense as a whole on our part. Too many breakaways. Yes, I'm looking at you Seidenberg and Caron. You know better.
Sidney Crosby randomly trying to start shit with Krug, but Rask got him with a good shove so it's ok.
Lingering Questions:

How many teeth did Orpik pull? I saw him pull one, but he was going at a second it looked like.
How many people honestly believe Crosby would beat Krug?
How does Letang keep that majestic mane under control?


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> [*]How many teeth did Orpik pull? I saw him pull one, but he was going at a second it looked like.
> [/LIST]



- It was Dupuis that lost teeth. Unless Orpik lost some too. If that's the case I missed that. I think he only pulled one, tried the other but he said it was previously glued in there so It didn't come.



SoldiersOfFilth said:


> How many people honestly believe Crosby would beat Krug?



- I really don't know Krug's fighting abilities. As far as I know neither one of them are fighters, so, I'd call it a push. Crosby does have a titanium jaw, however. 



SoldiersOfFilth said:


> How does Letang keep that majestic mane under control?



- Mabe it comes naturally?


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> - I really don't know Krug's fighting abilities. As far as I know neither one of them are fighters, so, I'd call it a push. Crosby does have a titanium jaw, however.



Not sure I'd call responding to a stick in the ribs as "randomly trying to start shit" either


----------



## protest

Downie back to the Flyers for Talbot, straight up.


----------



## Sofos

TheDivineWing22 said:


> - It was Dupuis that lost teeth. Unless Orpik lost some too. If that's the case I missed that. I think he only pulled one, tried the other but he said it was previously glued in there so It didn't come.



My bad. In my defense, I hate the Pens and they all look the same to me 



> - I really don't know Krug's fighting abilities. As far as I know neither one of them are fighters, so, I'd call it a push. Crosby does have a titanium jaw, however.



Only video I could find of Krug fighting:




technomancer said:


> Not sure I'd call responding to a stick in the ribs as "randomly trying to start shit" either



Even then, it's something that happens normally. Crosby is just a whiny little girl, and Rask even got sick of him, which made me laugh. Nothing beats the Conference Finals though, with Chara scaring the crap out of him and Paille wiping him out


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Even then, it's something that happens normally. Crosby is just a whiny little girl, and Rask even got sick of him, which made me laugh.



You're right. It is something that happens normally. Just like its normal for scraps between the players involved in the incident to occur. Yet, anytime Crosby does it he's a "Whiny little girl." I bet if some other players did it, it would be considered "toughness" and "sticking up for yourself"


----------



## Sofos

TheDivineWing22 said:


> You're right. It is something that happens normally. Just like its normal for scraps between the players involved in the incident to occur. Yet, anytime Crosby does it he's a "Whiny little girl." I bet if some other players did it, it would be considered "toughness" and "sticking up for yourself"



No, it's just that Crosby acts up like this every game I see him play. Granted, that's mostly against the Bruins and they seem to make him wet himself at night, but still, the media's portrayal as him being the 'best hockey player evur 4alltyme' seems to have gotten to his head. He acts like he's untouchable. I have never seen a Bruins player other than Marchand freak out over something as trivial as that, and that's only because that is Marchand's trade mark, being a pest.


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> No, it's just that Crosby acts up like this every game I see him play. Granted, that's mostly against the Bruins and they seem to make him wet himself at night, but still, the media's portrayal as him being the 'best hockey player evur 4alltyme' seems to have gotten to his head. He acts like he's untouchable. I have never seen a Bruins player other than Marchand freak out over something as trivial as that, and that's only because that is Marchand's trade mark, being a pest.



No offense, but this is horseshit. You just undermined yourself by saying when Crosby does it, he's being a bitch but for Marchand it's "being a pest"? No way, it's being trivial at the end of the day and who gives a shit. Crosby puts up numbers clear as that, so the reputation he's earned is because of it. Do I agree with all of it? No. But I will say he is a great player and if we had him, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Sofos

I would like to take this time to apologize for asinine comments made by myself above. I was running on no sleep for a couple days, and just before I posted that I had some really messed up shit happen in my personal life. Mix those with my hatred of Crosby and my grandfathers constant gloating about how good the Pens are and I turn into a malicious, hateful asshole. I don't like Crosby, never have, never will even if he was a Bruin, but he is a good player. That being said, I obviously have pissed off and possibly offended you guys and that may have been my intent at the time, after sleeping my whole day away and realizing I was unfairly taking out my frustration on my friends and being a douche, I sincerely apologize.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I would like to take this time to apologize for asinine comments made by myself above. I was running on no sleep for a couple days, and just before I posted that I had some really messed up shit happen in my personal life. Mix those with my hatred of Crosby and my grandfathers constant gloating about how good the Pens are and I turn into a malicious, hateful asshole. I don't like Crosby, never have, never will even if he was a Bruin, but he is a good player. That being said, I obviously have pissed off and possibly offended you guys and that may have been my intent at the time, after sleeping my whole day away and realizing I was unfairly taking out my frustration on my friends and being a douche, I sincerely apologize.



No worries. I wasn't offended, just stating what I believe. Not adding my friend code for the Pokemon Friend Safari...now THAT offends me. 


In other hockey news, I can finally like Max Talbot again!


----------



## MFB

Talk about a shitty game for the Flyers huh?


----------



## protest

.... this year...


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Talk about a shitty game for the Flyers huh?



indeed. lady friend is a Flyers fan. hasn't been too happy the last month


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I just saw the highlights from the Flyers/Caps game last night. I'm sorry Flyers Fans, but Emery was an embarrassment last night. I'm alright with fighting in hockey in most cases, but jumping Holtby was ridiculous. He obviously didn't want to fight and Emery just jumped him and started wailing on him while he still had his gloves on.

It might be because I'm a Pens fan and I'm a little biased, but that was just uncalled for in my opinion.

I also wasn't a fan of the Refs letting it happen and then making sure nobody else got involved and came to Holtby's aid.


----------



## MFB

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I just saw the highlights from the Flyers/Caps game last night. I'm sorry Flyers Fans, but Emery was an embarrassment last night. I'm alright with fighting in hockey in most cases, but jumping Holtby was ridiculous. He obviously didn't want to fight and Emery just jumped him and started wailing on him while he still had his gloves on.
> 
> It might be because I'm a Pens fan and I'm a little biased, but that was just uncalled for in my opinion.
> 
> I also wasn't a fan of the Refs letting it happen and then making sure nobody else got involved and came to Holtby's aid.



Emery or Mason? Mason was in for a majority of the game and I think Emery was only in during a brief period for the second (maybe third?)


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Emery fought last night. I'm not even talking about letting 7 goals in (which was Mason.) I just mean the fact that he decided to goon it up because they were getting their asses handed to them. Also add in the fact that Holtby didn't even want to fight him. Just rubs me the wrong way,

I really don't like goalie fights. Mainly because at that point it's just to stir up shit. I mean it's two guys that have been 200 feet away from each other the entire night. What do they have to fight about?


----------



## technomancer

Yeah sorry, that wasn't a fight that was assault. Emery should be suspended


----------



## technomancer

Actually couldn't have said it better myself

Kovacevic: NHL burns while Bettman fiddles | TribLIVE


----------



## 5150time

I like the Flyers and physical hockey, but that's too much for me. I'm sure that's something Ray Emery never thought he'd be doing last year. Ron Hextall he is not. Hope they pull it together eventually...there's still plenty of season left to get to respectability.


----------



## Sofos

This game is fvcking awful. The BRUINS let the ISLANDERS have FIVE oddman rushes and TWO breakaways in ONE period. There is so much wrong with that sentence.


----------



## AdamMaz

Toronto is losing too, happy about both of those


----------



## kung_fu

Jesus H Christ. The Leafs have GOT to start putting more shots on net. It's a miracle that more games haven't ended up like last night's.


----------



## Sofos

kung_fu said:


> Jesus H Christ. The Leafs have GOT to start putting more shots on net. It's a miracle that more games haven't ended up like last night's.



You're telling me. Over the Bruins last 2 games, they have a total 6 shots on net in the first period (1 and 5). We are getting outshot, outscored, outplayed, and getting beat in the faceoff circle. Only thing we are doing good at is our PowerPlay more or less... wait, Bruins GOOD at a PowerPlay?! I'd rather suck at our PP again and be good at everything else, like we used to be.


----------



## technomancer

Only in Pittsburgh do reporters complain about a "sluggish start" from somebody with 13 points in 15 games 

Penguins center Malkin&apos;s sluggish start tied to lack of fit with wingers | TribLIVE


----------



## AdamMaz

Maybe its just the Habs schedule, especially in comparison to the lockout last season, but where the hell are the divisional games? Anyone else noticing the same with their team?


----------



## technomancer

All I can say about last night's Pens / Rangers game is


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> All I can say about last night's Pens / Rangers game is



Now you know how us Bruins fans have been feeling the past few games


----------



## MFB

Going to see the B's play tonight, sadly Thomas is still out with a leg injury so we won't be playing against him tonight  That was the whole reason I was going too, but if we pull out a win (which is the only option) then it'll be worth it


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Well, tonight would be the perfect night for the Habs to turn it around. 0-2-1 in the last 3 (albeit against strong teams), it's time to break the skid. If they win tonight, it's making a statement to the team that beat them in the playoffs last year, and my roommate is also from Ottawa and a Sens fan. That's probably the biggest reason I want the Habs to bring it tonight


----------



## AdamMaz

Typical Habs/Sens outcome.


----------



## MFB

Holy shit, you guys didn't even see the best part of the game. There was a group of people who kept getting in the jumbotron and eventually another group opposite them started heckling them saying "You are ga-ay!" Then the original group fought back with chants and hand signals until security came up and asked some of em to leave  It was almost the end of the game so not a huge deal for them but I'd be annoyed.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Typical Habs/Sens outcome.


----------



## Sofos

Oilers picked up Bryz today on a 1 year contract. I wish him all the best.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Oilers picked up Bryz today on a 1 year contract. I wish him all the best.



I wonder which Bryzgalov they'll get? If it's the Coyotes Bryzgalov the Oilers are going to be a dangerous team.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> I wonder which Bryzgalov they'll get? If it's the Coyotes Bryzgalov the Oilers are going to be a dangerous team.



Indeed. I think he may do better with the Oilers than Philly due to the pressure being taken off a bit. He's not on a HUGE contract this time, and isn't on a team that SHOULD be 'amazing'. The Oilers are in rebuild mode, they know it, he knows it. That being said, he also knows this is his ticket back into the NHL.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Indeed. I think he may do better with the Oilers than Philly due to the pressure being taken off a bit. He's not on a HUGE contract this time, and isn't on a team that SHOULD be 'amazing'. The Oilers are in rebuild mode, they know it, he knows it. That being said, he also knows this is his ticket back into the NHL.



Agreed, though to be honest with the talent they have the Oilers SHOULD be amazing


----------



## protest

Flyers and Oilers in talks about Eberle. Could see a trade soon.


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Flyers and Oilers in talks about Eberle. Could see a trade soon.



I'm betting Giroux and a pick or some prospects.


----------



## protest

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'm betting Giroux and a pick or some prospects.



Not a chance. It'd have to be Eberle ++. Only 3 players have more points than Giroux since 2010.

The current rumor is Eberle + Hemsky for Simmonds and Luke Schenn


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Not a chance. It'd have to be Eberle ++. Only 3 players have more points than Giroux since 2010.
> 
> The current rumor is Eberle + Hemsky for Simmonds and Luke Schenn



Flyers have been shopping Giroux though. He's been on a downhill past couple years and are looking to rebuild


----------



## protest

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Flyers have been shopping Giroux though. He's been on a downhill past couple years and are looking to rebuild



Trust me man, they're not shopping Giroux, where did you hear that? Last year he was over a PPG player, and the year before he scored 93 points. This year they're on pace to be literally the worst offense in the history of hockey. No one has any points. As a team they're shooting like 5%. That'll change at some point, but it'll probably be too late for them to make the playoffs unless they go on a tear.


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Trust me man, they're not shopping Giroux, where did you hear that? Last year he was over a PPG player, and the year before he scored 93 points. This year they're on pace to be literally the worst offense in the history of hockey. No one has any points. As a team they're shooting like 5%. That'll change at some point, but it'll probably be too late for them to make the playoffs unless they go on a tear.



I can't remember right now, but it was from some reliable rumour sources. Remember, the Flyers are the same guys that refused to resign Gagne after telling him they WERE going to resign him.


----------



## technomancer

https://twitter.com/dantencer/status/398996661227122689

Oilers GM Craig MacTavish on the rumor mill: &#8220;Certainly no moves imminent and hopefully none for quite some time.&#8221;


----------



## Pav

I'd be pretty surprised to see Giroux traded away, but then again, most of Holmgren's moves surprise/confuse the shit out of me.


----------



## 5150time

I'm glad the Oilers decided to gamble a bit on Bryzgalov - Devan Dubnyk just isn't maturing fast enough to be a #1, and they need some serious capable help on the back end.

That being said, I'm surprised they sent away Ladislav Smid to Calgary. I assume it's some kind of cap space thing, because he was a decent if unremarkable defenseman on a team that was reeling from a lack of defense. And after blocking all those shots his skin was made of leather.

Either way, I'm excited to see what shakes out. Even if it ends up being another Bryz-saster.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'd be pretty surprised to see Giroux traded away, but then again, most of Holmgren's moves surprise/confuse the shit out of me.



They need to get rid of Holmgren and keep Giroux


----------



## Sofos

Bruins win 3-0, clinching series against Lightning and outscoring them 11-1 over 3 games, as well as going 8-0 in the last 2 against them.

In the 2nd period, Stamkos slides into the net and breaks his tibia, will require surgery :/


----------



## technomancer

Hated to see Stamkos go out, great player and a huge loss for Tampa.


So Philly suddenly remembers how to play hockey in the handful of days leading up to playing the Pens... just my luck


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Hated to see Stamkos go out, great player and a huge loss for Tampa.
> 
> So Philly suddenly remembers how to play hockey in the handful of days leading up to playing the Pens... just my luck



Maybe it's just the Senators forgot how to play for a day?  I'm as surprised as everyone is, I mean a 5-0 shutout...from the Flyers? God damn.


----------



## Pav

I don't suppose anyone saw the Panthers/Ducks game tonight? Quite an upset by Florida. Tim Thomas looked like Tim Thomas again.

Also, LA lost to Buffalo.


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> Maybe it's just the Senators forgot how to play for a day?  I'm as surprised as everyone is, I mean a 5-0 shutout...from the Flyers? God damn.



Giroux remembered he's good, and was all over the ice. 

Couturier is really underrated. If some of the offense his line creates starts turning into goals instead of near misses you're going to hear a lot more about him. Best defensive center at his age since Staal came into the league.



technomancer said:


> Hated to see Stamkos go out, great player and a huge loss for Tampa.
> 
> 
> So Philly suddenly remembers how to play hockey in the handful of days leading up to playing the Pens... just my luck



Maybe we'll get an actual Flyers/Pens game this time around.


----------



## technomancer

With the exception of a few great saves by Emery the Pens had another night of "shoot the puck into the goalie's chest or miss the net entirely."


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> With the exception of a few great saves by Emery the Pens had another night of "shoot the puck into the goalie's chest or miss the net entirely."



Yeah, that's becoming a pretty big issue. I also don't like the fact that no one gets to the front of the net. For screens/rebounds. I'm feeling like the Pens are starting to look soft and have no grit at all.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Yeah, that's becoming a pretty big issue. I also don't like the fact that no one gets to the front of the net. For screens/rebounds. I'm feeling like the Pens are starting to look soft and have no grit at all.



Not getting to the front of the net and screening goalies has been an ongoing problem since Ryan Malone left... it's one thing that just seems to be completely missing from Bylsma's game plan.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I feel like Kunitz used to. Not so much the last few seasons.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I feel like Kunitz used to. Not so much the last few seasons.



That's the Pens system, instead of getting somebody in front of the net to screen the goalie they try to stand sideways so they can get redirects or aren't there at all. Notice every time somebody rotates into the slot anybody in front of the net either turns sideways or slides to the corner of the net. It's great when it works as you get some nice tip in goals, but IMHO they'd get more pucks in the net if they focused on screening the goaltender, especially now when they're getting a ton of shots from then points.

Guess we'll see what happens, I'm just hoping they don't lose 4 in a row since I'll be at the game tonight


----------



## Sofos

Well the Bruins really shit in their hand in that one. Then touched it to their chin and smeared it all over their face. That was awful.


----------



## technomancer

^ that was disgusting

Figures fighting a cold so I missed going to the game last night, Pens over Preds 4-1. Oh and Nystrom went after Glass and got his ass kicked and had to be helped off the ice. I don't like to see guys get hurt, but since he instigated the fight and he's the same guy that previously went out of his way to elbow Letang in the head and put him out with a concussion, I don't have a lot of sympathy.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> ^ that was disgusting



Agreed. A simple "they lost" would've been sufficient.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> ^ that was disgusting
> 
> Figures fighting a cold so I missed going to the game last night, Pens over Preds 4-1



Aaaaand then they lose the next night, 1-4 against NJ


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Aaaaand then they lose the next night, 1-4 against NJ



Yep not a good game. Followed the long-standing tradition of dominating the first period without scoring then going downhill from there


----------



## TheDivineWing22

There sure is a lot of money tied up in people that aren't consistently on the scoreboard.


----------



## Pav

Our big guys are consistently on the scoreboard. The problem is, for the past couple weeks, they're only appearing once per game.


----------



## MFB

San Jose got destroyed by the Hawks. Wish I could say I was more surprised but it IS the Blackhawks so...


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> San Jose got destroyed by the Hawks. Wish I could say I was more surprised but it IS the Blackhawks so...



It was fun watching the hawks get trampled by the preds last night


----------



## technomancer

I love watching these Rivalry shows as they are SO slanted... talking about the playoff series between Washington and Pittsburgh in 09 that went to game 7. They focused on Crosby vs Ovechkin of course, but left out that Pittsburgh outshot the caps massively in all 7 games and that their goaltender Varlamov was the only reason it wasn't over in 5


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> I love watching these Rivalry shows as they are SO slanted... talking about the playoff series between Washington and Pittsburgh in 09 that went to game 7. They focused on Crosby vs Ovechkin of course, but left out that Pittsburgh outshot the caps massively in all 7 games and that their goaltender Varlamov was the only reason it wasn't over in 5



I remember that series like it was yesterday. From then on, I was sure Washington would annually be a serious threat with such an unreal goaltender. Then they cast Varlamov aside thinking Neuvirth would be their #1. Then they cast Neuvirth aside thinking Holtby would be their #1, which brings us to today.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> I remember that series like it was yesterday. From then on, I was sure Washington would annually be a serious threat with such an unreal goaltender. Then they cast Varlamov aside thinking Neuvirth would be their #1. Then they cast Neuvirth aside thinking Holtby would be their #1, which brings us to today.



With Varly kicking ass in Colorado


----------



## Pav

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> With Varly kicking ass in Colorado



Yep, when he isn't being issued a subpoena by a Denver court.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> Yep, when he isn't being issued a subpoena by a Denver court.



He was only charged with 3rd Degree Assault. At most he'll probably get a fine. Yelling at someone or a slight push falls under 3rd Degree. When his girlfriend was checked, she had no bruises or any form of physical trauma, and players in the Avs who choose to remain anonymous have stated she treats Varly like shit and abuses him regularly, and always tries to pull crap like this. He thought she would change, hopefully this opens his eyes to it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

And Bennett will be out 8 to 10 week with surgery on his wrist. Just when he was getting a shot on the first line.


----------



## Sofos

The [email protected] game last night was probably the best game I've seen all season. It had everything (except fights). Goal scoring, breakaways, Crosby's last second goal to tie it up, a beautiful OT goal. Great game guys!


----------



## MFB

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> The [email protected] game last night was probably the best game I've seen all season. It had everything (except fights). Goal scoring, breakaways, Crosby's last second goal to tie it up, a beautiful OT goal. Great game guys!



OK, now I KNOW something is up. B's beat the Pens and Garrett pays the Pens a ...compliment? 

Who are you and what have you done with the real SoldierofFilth?!


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> OK, now I KNOW something is up. B's beat the Pens and Garrett pays the Pens a ...compliment?
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the real SoldierofFilth?!



I figure i have to do it every once in a while. They played well. We played better. And are still, what, 3 points ahead of them in the standings with a game in hand?


----------



## Sofos

Also, enjoy this. The greatest YTMND ever: YTMND - Torey Krug, American Hero

And here are the game highlights.


----------



## AdamMaz

Game not only had to go into overtime, but with the Bruins coming out on top... least desired outcome possible!


----------



## Sofos

Ive NEVER seen the Bruins play THIS bad. This is just disgusting.


----------



## MFB

I've been at work for most of the game, but god damn, 6-0 against Detroit? ....ing hell, this is a slaughter.

Sorry, 6-_1_


----------



## AdamMaz

6-0 


Most desired outcome possible..?


----------



## Pav

I was just going to comment on how shitty the Pens looked for most of last night...

...Than I watched the highlights of the Wings/Bruins. Mother of god, you guys were just standing around.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> I was just going to comment on how shitty the Pens looked for most of last night...
> 
> ...Than I watched the highlights of the Wings/Bruins. Mother of god, you guys were just standing around.



What is a defense? How do we hockey?

I'm done with Bartkowski, he's been playing like shit the past few games. Why the FVCK do we keep giving Caron chances? He's terrible. Only player that didn't suck was Krug, he ended up playing goalie a couple times. Why didn't Rask get pulled? At least it would have helped save his S% and GAA


----------



## technomancer

Sweet, Bryzgalov had a shoutout in his first game back in the NHL for the Oilers :yes way:

Also Weber is now injured... can the year get worse for the Preds?


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Sweet, Bryzgalov had a shoutout in his first game back in the NHL for the Oilers :yes way:
> 
> Also Weber is now injured... can the year get worse for the Preds?



a mod, messing up a emote? THE END IS NIGH!

anyways, I was cheering him on the whole time. Like i said before, i can't hate a goalie, and have been hoping the best for him since he was bought out. I hope he does well with the Oilers.


----------



## technomancer

Revenge of autocorrect... now disabled


----------



## Blood Tempest

Technomancer!!!! Nice to see you are still here! My Flyers seem to have woke up a little, that's making me happy. Seems we have two solid goaltenders. Just need that defense to step up. Stuck at work today, so I'll be listening in to their game against the Jets today. Gotta say, I love having LeCavalier on our team. What a difference maker!


----------



## technomancer

Hey how you doing? As a Pens fan I hate to say it but it is good to see the Flyers doing better as they should be a better team than they were early in the year.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Doing good! Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving!

Oh, that Flyers/Pens rivalry. They have replaced the Devils atop the hated honors in Philly, I believe . That was hard to do. On paper, the Flyers should be a much better team. They are slowly coming around. I still see some pieces missing, and don't quite understand their love for signing players that are past their prime (see Steve Downie), but they are doing what they can. Berube is doing an okay job as HC, but I can't see him being a long term fix. That Philly front office kills me every year.


----------



## technomancer

Blood Tempest said:


> Doing good! Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving!
> 
> Oh, that Flyers/Pens rivalry. They have replaced the Devils atop the hated honors in Philly, I believe . That was hard to do. On paper, the Flyers should be a much better team. They are slowly coming around. I still see some pieces missing, and don't quite understand their love for signing players that are past their prime (see Steve Downie), but they are doing what they can. Berube is doing an okay job as HC, but I can't see him being a long term fix. That Philly front office kills me every year.



Yeah they really do need to replace their GM and find a good head coach... 

curious to see how the Pens do over the next couple of weeks, their arguably two best defensemen are out for at least 3-4 more weeks each... in addition to Bennett who FINALLY got to try out on the top line and Glass who provides a lot of grit. Unless the top two lines really go on a terror it's not looking promising...


----------



## Blood Tempest

They would be dangerous if they did that. Just not really too sure I'll be seeing it anytime soon. Listening in to the game at work. Good 1-0 start at the end of the first period. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pav

Paul Holmgren is ....ing terrible. It wouldn't surprise me if some of those hasty moves were a result of pressure from Ed Snyder and co., but they had a team that was threatening for a Cup, then dismantled the team thinking Richards and Carter partied too much. They would then party their way to a Cup together in LA while the Flyers are still trying to figure shit out.


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Paul Holmgren is ....ing terrible.




I miss the Flyers of those days, lot of fun to watch.

Is it just me or does Chara look like he got into better shape? His physique doesn't look as awkward as he use to, much more athletic.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Paul Holmgren is ....ing terrible. It wouldn't surprise me if some of those hasty moves were a result of pressure from Ed Snyder and co., but they had a team that was threatening for a Cup, then dismantled the team thinking Richards and Carter partied too much. They would then party their way to a Cup together in LA while the Flyers are still trying to figure shit out.





That said, Richards was a TERRIBLE choice for team captain, he really doesn't have the personality for it. Nothing kills morale and team dedication like having your captain throw his teammates under the bus after a loss, and he did that WAY too much


----------



## MFB

God damn did San Jose have a good night. Sure they let in three goals, but Burns got a hat-trick with an assists, and Wingels has a goal himself.

At this rate, I'm more of a Sharks fan than a B's fans


----------



## 5150time

I was stoked to see Bryzgalov get a shutout in his debut. And then there was game 2...seems like the seesaw might still be well in order. I'll be watching the home debut with interest.

Also, one of our communications giants just acquired the rights to NHL games and the Hockey Night in Canada brand a couple days ago...dunno if you American folk have much/any access to CBC games on Saturday night, but it's a legendary thing up here. It also means that they can show Don Cherry the exit. Kind of interesting - in the first intermission between Toronto and Montreal tonight, he was surprisingly lucid and basically said leave us alone...and of course he managed to compare it to Bobby Orr


----------



## AdamMaz

That JVR goal tonight was a beauty


----------



## Pav

5150time said:


> Also, one of our communications giants just acquired the rights to NHL games and the Hockey Night in Canada brand a couple days ago...dunno if you American folk have much/any access to CBC games on Saturday night, but it's a legendary thing up here. It also means that they can show Don Cherry the exit. Kind of interesting - in the first intermission between Toronto and Montreal tonight, he was surprisingly lucid and basically said leave us alone...and of course he managed to compare it to Bobby Orr



You're talking about Rogers winning the NHL bid? I've been following that deal, trying to grasp what a massive change it could be for Canadians and hockey. From what I understand, Rogers and CBC came to an agreement that will allow (a downsized) CBC to continue HNIC for four more years, but Rogers gets to edit/censor anything they want during that time.

This is a pretty big deal. I don't know about any of my fellow American hockey fans here, but my local cable service has always included CBC (maybe because I'm so close to Canada?) so I've also had access to HNIC for as long as I can remember. While it certainly doesn't mean to me what it does for Canadians, I've associated Don Cherry and his loud fashion sense with the game of hockey for a long, long time now, and it wouldn't make sense for him to just suddenly disappear, whether or not you actually like him personally.


----------



## Blood Tempest

AdamMaz said:


> That JVR goal tonight was a beauty




I'm STILL pissed he's no longer a Flyer


----------



## protest

I hated the JVR for Schenn trade the day it happened. Traded Jvr when his value was at his lowest and when it was clear that injuries had hampered what would have been a major step forward in his development.

I was saying before he was traded that he would score 30 on Giroux's wing.


----------



## 5150time

Pav said:


> You're talking about Rogers winning the NHL bid? I've been following that deal, trying to grasp what a massive change it could be for Canadians and hockey. From what I understand, Rogers and CBC came to an agreement that will allow (a downsized) CBC to continue HNIC for four more years, but Rogers gets to edit/censor anything they want during that time.
> 
> This is a pretty big deal. I don't know about any of my fellow American hockey fans here, but my local cable service has always included CBC (maybe because I'm so close to Canada?) so I've also had access to HNIC for as long as I can remember. While it certainly doesn't mean to me what it does for Canadians, I've associated Don Cherry and his loud fashion sense with the game of hockey for a long, long time now, and it wouldn't make sense for him to just suddenly disappear, whether or not you actually like him personally.


 
Yes, I am. You're right about the details - but it means HNIC won't be the only game in town on Saturday nights in Canada. Rogers is pretty big up here. Amongst other things they have naming rights to the Canucks arena and the new Edmonton downtown arena is going to be in their name as well - "Rogers Place". Boring.

For CBC, it means that they're basically losing exclusivity on their most popular draw. As Canada's public broadcaster, CBC doesn't have a massive amount of viewership compared to other channels. Ever since they lost the HNIC theme it hasn't been the same. I hope they keep Don Cherry. He's loud and in your face, but he's instantly recognizable. Although he makes as much as a fourth-liner... 

I think being close to the border influences whether or not you get it in America. It's on the TVs when I go to Seattle, but not in California or Nashville, apparently. 

In other news, Bryzgalov plays two games for the Oilers and goes down injured. The saga continues...


----------



## AdamMaz

Dear Bruins,

We're coming for 1st.


Yours Truly,
Habs


----------



## Sofos

Good luck we still have 2 games less than you played.


----------



## AdamMaz

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Good luck we still have 2 games less than you played.


No sense of pride? A stat like that pales in comparison to the bragging rights.


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> No sense of pride? A stat like that pales in comparison to the bragging rights.



i don't get your point. Those 2 games less than that shows that if we win both of those, we will be 5 points ahead of you.


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> I hated the JVR for Schenn trade the day it happened. Traded Jvr when his value was at his lowest and when it was clear that injuries had hampered what would have been a major step forward in his development.
> 
> I was saying before he was traded that he would score 30 on Giroux's wing.



That's kinda like when I flipped the fook out over cutting Carter and Richards loose. I told every single one of my friends the day that they were traded off that they would BOTH win cups before the Flyers do next. What happened? They ended up in LA. With Gagne. And win a STANLEY CUP!!!!


----------



## AdamMaz

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i don't get your point. Those 2 games less than that shows that if we win both of those, we will be 5 points ahead of you.


Your instinct to seek "comfort" in a statistical potentiality has less substance than an immediate, actual, head-to-head victory, especially with 1st place in the division on the line.


----------



## technomancer

Geno was apparently injured in practice this morning and is out day to day with a lower body injury... he will not play tonight against the Sharks. I should have known this was going to happen, as it seems like every time Geno and Syd are both kicking ass one of them gets injured


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> Your instinct to seek "comfort" in a statistical potentiality has less substance than an immediate, actual, head-to-head victory, especially with 1st place in the division on the line.



Thats all find and dandy but the Habs/Bruins rivalry doesn't mean much to me anymore, considering you guys will just end up exiting the playoffs in an embarrassing fashion this year, just like every year. You guys haven't been a playoff threat in 2 decades.

The only teams in our conference who's rivalry means much to me is the Penguins. The Flyers are crap, and I like Stamkos and St. Louis too much to hate the Lightning.


----------



## MFB

Sharks vs Pens?

Oh dis gun be good.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Sharks vs Pens?
> 
> Oh dis gun be good.



Yes indeed it is... Pens without Malkin, Scuderi, and Martin are up 4-1 1/2 way through the second


----------



## MFB

Dis ...is not good


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Dis ...is not good



You're right it's not good, it's FANTASTIC


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand Penguins eat Sharks alive 5-1


----------



## Sofos

Price definitely stole that one. Just pissed that douchebag MaxiPad got the GWG.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Aaaand Penguins eat Sharks alive 5-1


----------



## AdamMaz

That's the longest 3rd period I can recall, hell of a push.

I hear Boychuk is doing ok?


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> That's the longest 3rd period I can recall, hell of a push.
> 
> I hear Boychuk is doing ok?



Like I said, Price stole that one in the 3rd. 3 more games to go fvckers 

And last I heard he was able to move all extremities, so that's good. I don't think MaxiPad's hit was dirty, but I think Subban was DEFINITELY playing dirty tonight. Crosschecking Marchy in the chin was dirty as hell (not saying Marchy didn't deserve it. Dude's playing like the High E string on an Emmure track right now)


----------



## MFB

That's what's so odd about the injury on Boychuk, is that it doesn't look like he hit anything at a weird angle yet there he is with this huge expression of pain on his face and all I can think is, "Why?"


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> That's what's so odd about the injury on Boychuk, is that it doesn't look like he hit anything at a weird angle yet there he is with this huge expression of pain on his face and all I can think is, "Why?"



Dad's thinking lower back. He went down kinda awkward


----------



## AdamMaz

I thought the same MFB. The contact looked worse than the hit, still odd.


----------



## Sofos

Sorry Adam, but some of your team's fans are idiots. One dude on Facebook was arguing with me that they are they better team because:

Even though they have only made the finals once since 1990, they didn't lose it, compared to our making it 3 times and only cashing in once.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Sorry Adam, but some of your team's fans are idiots.



Same goes for the other 29 teams in the NHL.


----------



## technomancer

Ugh Malkin is still out and not traveling to Boston, Dupuis is out day to day and Ebbett is out indefinitely with a broken ankle... not good



TheDivineWing22 said:


> Same goes for the other 29 teams in the NHL.


----------



## AdamMaz

I have been to a couple of games during my life, most of which in my youth, but this year I actually made a point of buying a ticket to a game - March 12th against the Bruins


----------



## MFB

Man, Columbus is really giving it to Minnesota tonight? Oh well, I'll take it. Sharks just lost a 2 point lead to Carolina but apparently the 'Canes have been picking up momentum; here's hoping for a win to make up for last nights huge upset


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Man, Columbus is really giving it to Minnesota tonight? Oh well, I'll take it. Sharks just lost a 2 point lead to Carolina but apparently the 'Canes have been picking up momentum; here's hoping for a win to make up for last nights huge upset



No such luck :/ 10 goals in 2 games in regulation


----------



## AdamMaz

Pens, in regulation


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Pens, in regulation



Pens have so many injuries right now I'm not holding my breath... I was honestly amazed by the win over the Sharks


----------



## Pav

So what in the unholy .... was with Shawn Thornton grabbing Brooks Orpik from behind after the whistle?

Probably the most unnecessary, low-class cheap shot I've seen this season, but I suppose I'm biased. Shit like that transcends what's happening in a hockey game and is just reckless and stupid on a Moore-Bertuzzi level.


----------



## technomancer

Isn't that pretty much the definition of Bruins hockey? 

Seriously though I completely agree, after the whistle, no idea he was coming, hauled Orpik down from behind and punched him in the face while he was down with his glove still on. Complete classless cowardly bullshit.


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## TheDivineWing22

Well, that was probably the most heart sinking loss since the playoffs.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Well, that was probably the most heart sinking loss since the playoffs.



Eh given the Pens were without their top 2 defensemen and one of the best centers in the league going in and lost arguably their third best defenseman early due to cowardly douchebaggery I wasn't expecting a win


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I wasn't expecting a win, but, I also didn't think Orpik would go to the hospital and the Pens would give up two goals in the last few minutes.


----------



## 5150time

Yeah, that shouldn't have happened. I'll cheer for the Bruins and hard-nosed hockey any day, but not for that. Pens are really starting to rack up the banged up folks. 

Pretty intense game in Ottawa too. 14 power plays...I think Toronto went 1/8, and allowed 50+ shots -again-. Wonder how long their luck will last.


----------



## Pav

That was dirty shit. I wish I could say good game Bruins, but that wasn't a good game. You had to take out one of our top defenseman on route to a one-goal win. Pretty sad.


----------



## Sofos

I won't defend Thornton. That being said, Orpik's hit on Eriksson wasn't clean. He left his feet and jumped into Eriksson's head. Plus most Pens fans seem to be ignoring Neal kneeing Marchand in the head. Yes, one of our guys made a bad decision, but so did your guys. It was an all around ugly game, quit just pointing fingers and accept some blame yourselves too

Using your logic, Pav, I could say "You had to take out one of our top forwards on route to a one-goal loss. Pretty sad."


----------



## AdamMaz

I don't care how many goals Neal scores, I've never liked the guy and kneeing Marchand in the head the way he did certainly didn't help improve that opinion.


----------



## technomancer

I went back and watched the replay of both hits. The hit on Eriksson, Orpik came straight through and his feet came up AFTER they hit. It was unfortunate that Eriksson's head was down and at an angle so Orpik's shoulder caught his head, but there was absolutely nothing intentionally dirty about the hit. It wasn't a charge and it wasn't an intentional head shot. Clearly the refs (who called no penalty) and the league (who have scheduled no discipline hearing) think it was clean as well. The only ones that seem to think it was anything other than a clean hit are the Boston media and fans. That said, it was an open ice hit during gameplay... Thornton's move was a cowardly attack from behind while play wasn't going on and Orpik was talking to the ref. There is literally NO way to justify that. None.

The Neal / Marchand knee after watching the replay there is no defense for, he's got a hearing and should be getting a suspension for it.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I still see nothing dirty with the Orpik hit. Horrible outcome, but not an intentional hit to the head.

When I first saw the Neal/Marchand incident I didn't think it was intentional, however, after seeing the replay, I'm pretty sure it was intentional. Even if it wasn't, Neal has to have more awareness to avoid it. I think it warrants a 3-5 game suspension.

Still doesn't excuse jumping a guy and punching him in the face. That's the kind of stuff that shouldn't be tolerated in the game today.


----------



## Sofos

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Using your logic, Pav, I could say "You had to take out one of our top forwards on route to a one-goal loss. Pretty sad."



Correction, take out TWO of our top forwards. Chris Kelly is 4-6 weeks with broken ankle, compliments of Dupuis:

https://vine.co/v/hQqmIgKw2vW

And as I said above, I do not condone what Thornton did, and he deserves 7 or 8 games for it.

For fellow Bruins fans, here is the new projected lineup for tonight:

Lucic-Krejci-Iginla
Marchand-Bergeron-Smith
Soderburg-Spooner-Fraser
Caron-Campbell-Paille

Chara-Hamilton
Seidenberg-Krug
Bartkowski-Miller

Rask
Johnson


----------



## Pav

Had any of those injuries occurred as a result of being sucker punched and a stretcher wheeled out, I might see your "logic." But as it stands, they answered borderline dirty play with well-over-the-line stupidity. Multiple wrongs never make a right and I simply hope we address your Sandy Vagina Syndrome the next time we play.


----------



## technomancer

Oh ffs and which one of those Dupuis swings with his blade ON THE ICE wasn't at the puck that was RIGHT THERE exactly? Don't suppose Kelly blocked a shot that could have caused that at any point in the game either 

I do love the mentality that seems so common in Philly and Boston that no matter what happens on the ice they're always the victims regardless of how asininely out of line their behavior is.


----------



## MFB

Oh FFS, it was an ugly game on all sides, let's be ....ing done with it shall we? Thornton will get the suspension he deserves and Neal will get repremanded for the damage he did (I think he was the one who hit Erikson right?), enough of this pissing match. 

I honestly don't get rivalries anymore, they're teams with people on them and you know if you were on the other side of whatever argument it is that's happening, you'd be feeling the same way your opponent is.


----------



## Pav

...so you're saying we just won that argument, right?


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> ...so you're saying we just won that argument, right?



No, he's saying that it isn't worth bickering over, because both sides see the other as 'wrong' and defend their team, when in reality, both sides are equally at blame and it was an all around dirty game.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

And here I am just hoping that the Wild can keep winning


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> ...so you're saying we just won that argument, right?





SoldiersOfFilth said:


> No, he's saying that it isn't worth bickering over, because both sides see the other as 'wrong' and defend their team, when in reality, both sides are equally at blame and it was an all around dirty game.



This.

Notice how I never stepped in to defend the B's because I didn't see the game or any of the hits, but I do know who got hit and how bad it is/was and there's faults for both so .... it


----------



## technomancer

OMG we just had a reasonable discussion about hockey incidents... it truly is a sign of the apocalypse 

That said I just hope the injured players on both teams make full recoveries 

Now I need to go brace myself to watch the Pens struggle against Columbus tonight


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> Now I need to go brace myself to watch the Pens struggle against Columbus tonight




It looks like Malkin will be back in the lineup tonight. He took the full morning skate and did line rushes.

And Dumoulin was called up this morning. I don't know if it will be him or Bortuzzo playing tonight. I'm assuming Bortuzzo.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> It looks like Malkin will be back in the lineup tonight. He took the full morning skate and did line rushes.
> 
> And Dumoulin was called up this morning. I don't know if it will be him or Bortuzzo playing tonight. I'm assuming Bortuzzo.



Yeah saw that... hopefully Malkin can light the lamp tonight.

I'm curious to see how Dumoulin does if he gets play time as IIRC he had moments of brilliance in the preseason game he played but also had a lot of really terrible turnovers


----------



## protest

I don't know why people are upset with Neal, clearly he was just bracing for the inevitable impact between his leg and Marchand's head.

In all seriousness, Neal needs to get a lengthy suspension. He's a multiple repeat offender at this point.


----------



## technomancer

Neal is suspended for 5 games, which is the maximum for the phone hearing the NHL scheduled. As someone who thinks head shots should be completely removed from the game I have no problem with it either.


----------



## protest

5 is as much as you could expect, but it should have been a few games more. Thornton should be getting at least 15. I'm not sure about his suspension history, but I'd say he probably deserves 20. I don't think he has a history of doing stuff like this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> 5 is as much as you could expect, but it should have been a few games more. Thornton should be getting at least 15. I'm not sure about his suspension history, but I'd say he probably deserves 20. I don't think he has a history of doing stuff like this, but I could be wrong.



He has zero history. No suspensions, fines or warnings of any sort.


----------



## protest

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> He has zero history. No suspensions, fines or warnings of any sort.



Yea that's what I thought. It makes the suspension length a little trickier because he's always seemed like a good guy to me. At least I can't think of anything sticking out to me about him. It's got to be at least 10 because they're no excuse for what he did. If he had a history it'd be an easy 25 or more. Without it I'm not sure what they'll do.

I think anywhere from 15-20 would be fitting, but Shanahan has a wheel that he spins to determine suspension length, so who knows.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Neal is suspended for 5 games, which is the maximum for the phone hearing the NHL scheduled. As someone who thinks head shots should be completely removed from the game I have no problem with it either.



With any luck he'll stop with the dumb shit and just focus on scoring. He's better at that anyway.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> With any luck he'll stop with the dumb shit and just focus on scoring. He's better at that anyway.


----------



## AdamMaz

protest said:


> I think anywhere from 15-20 would be fitting, but Shanahan has a wheel that he spins to determine suspension length, so who knows.


NHL Wheel of Justice!
I got 6 games.

Don't forget to put on Bruins Mode, on the bottom right


----------



## protest

AdamMaz said:


> NHL Wheel of Justice!
> I got 6 games.
> 
> Don't forget to put on Bruins Mode, on the bottom right



This is the best thing I've seen in a while. Why didn't I know about this before lol?


----------



## Sofos

Damn, our list of players out keeps building:


> Savard (LTIR)
> Eriksson (Concussion)
> Kelly (LTIR)
> Thornton (Suspended)
> Paille (Upper Body)
> Boychuk (Day to Day)
> McQuaid (Day to Day)
> Hamilton (2-4 weeks)


----------



## MFB

What happened to Hamilton?


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> What happened to Hamilton?



Knee went into boards awkward against Toronto


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Damn, our list of players out keeps building:



You're starting to catch up to the Pens


----------



## AdamMaz

6-0 after the 2nd


----------



## 5150time

Man, Jarome Iginla got some kind of welcome in Calgary a few minutes ago. That was really cool to watch. Definitely the best tribute I've seen this year.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> 6-0 after the 2nd



Felt like the blink of an eye seeing the game start, then next thing I know is it's 1-0 then suddenly 5-0!


----------



## AdamMaz

I missed the 1st and didn't last very long into the second. Apparently the King's goaltender kept them in the game after a bunch of chances, including a couple of powerplays. After that, they were simply outclassing. Much better team execution.


----------



## MFB

Sigh, Sharks lost to the god damn Islanders. That's upsetting. Could be worse, at least we didn't lose to the Sabers or something.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Sigh, Sharks lost to the god damn Islanders. That's upsetting. Could be worse, at least we didn't lose to the Sabers or something.



I friggin hate Shootouts


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I friggin hate Shootouts



Bah shootouts are awesome


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Bah shootouts are awesome



I mean, games like the Bruins and Blues. Absolutely amazing game, would have loved to have seen it end in an extended OT period instead of a skills competition :/


----------



## 5150time

I, too, would prefer some kind of OT extension. The idea of 4-on-4 becoming 3-on-3 after a few minutes is appealing to me. I recognize the difficulty in implementing it, but that'd have some serious excitement. Could you imagine what a 3-on-2 power play would be like? Even Vancouver's mad PK would have trouble with that one.

I think it'd put just a little more team effort into the game instead of both sides relying on individual attempts. The coaches may hate end-to-end action, but the fans sure love it. Besides, shootouts are only interesting when you get Kasparis Daugavins. Remember this one?


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Bah shootouts are awesome



Easy for you to say, we have Crosby and Malkin.


----------



## Sofos

5150time said:


> I, too, would prefer some kind of OT extension. The idea of 4-on-4 becoming 3-on-3 after a few minutes is appealing to me. I recognize the difficulty in implementing it, but that'd have some serious excitement. Could you imagine what a 3-on-2 power play would be like? Even Vancouver's mad PK would have trouble with that one.
> 
> I think it'd put just a little more team effort into the game instead of both sides relying on individual attempts. The coaches may hate end-to-end action, but the fans sure love it. Besides, shootouts are only interesting when you get Kasparis Daugavins. Remember this one?




I miss DogMan. Yeah he didn't do much, but he was a character. 

This goal from last night was amazing. And Jack loses his shit.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Easy for you to say, we have Crosby and Malkin.



True. They're also a blast when you're at the games


----------



## MFB

Must suck to be a Flyers fan after tonight


----------



## protest

MFB said:


> Must suck to be a Flyers fan after tonight



This is all of us ->


----------



## technomancer

The funniest thing about that Hawks / Flyers game was the NHL trying to hype the game beforehand when anybody that was being realistic knew the Flyers were going to get killed 

This is actually not a knock on the Flyers either, the Pens would probably get killed if they played the Hawks right now too


----------



## TheDivineWing22

technomancer said:


> This is actually not a knock on the Flyers either, the Pens would probably get killed if they played the Hawks right now too



I think the majority of the Eastern Conference would get killed.

I just looked at the standings. The 4th spot in the East wouldn't even make the top 8 in the West.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> The funniest thing about that Hawks / Flyers game was the NHL trying to hype the game beforehand when anybody that was being realistic knew the Flyers were going to get killed
> 
> This is actually not a knock on the Flyers either, the Pens would probably get killed if they played the Hawks right now too



You edited that didn't you lol. The first time I saw it, it was just the first paragraph and I had finally found an excuse to use the  emoticon


----------



## MFB

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I think the majority of the Eastern Conference would get killed.
> 
> I just looked at the standings. The 4th spot in the East wouldn't even make the top 8 in the West.



Islanders aren't too far from Edmonton's record, just a difference of two OTLs vs. W's and voila; even. 

...Aside from them, yeah, we would get slaughtered in the West.


----------



## AdamMaz

The disparity between the two conferences in relation to the overall league standings is insane. The only thing I can think of that would explain it is most of the Eastern teams are rebuilding or need to be rebuilt. Lot of unstable teams in regards to player/contract movement.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> You edited that didn't you lol. The first time I saw it, it was just the first paragraph and I had finally found an excuse to use the  emoticon





Yes I did as I posted it and went, "Wait that sounds like I was slamming the Flyers and that wasn't what I meant...".

If the Pens were healthy I'd give them a shot against any of the teams in the west, but with three of their top 4 defensemen out of the lineup and Neal suspended, not so much


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> If the Pens were healthy I'd give them a shot against any of the teams in the west, but with three of their top 4 defensemen out of the lineup and Neal suspended, not so much



Same with the Bruins. We are out, what, 2-3 defensemen and a whole buncha forwards, plus both of our goalies, 2 forwards, our captain and another defenseman all have the flu :/ it was so bad yesterday that during practice, the Bruins actually put an emergency ad out in Edmonton looking for a practice goalie.


----------



## Sofos

Didn't deserve to win that one tonight, but I'm glad we did. 

In other news, this is a thing:


----------



## Sofos

Thornton gets 15.

In other news, tonight we play the Canucks

Never forget!


----------



## 5150time

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Thornton gets 15.
> 
> In other news, tonight we play the Canucks
> 
> Never forget!



I can't wait for this one. 891 days ago I was standing in downtown Vancouver right next to where the first car got set on fire. That was a crazy night.


----------



## AdamMaz

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>




That's great, especially if its all accurate


----------



## Sofos




----------



## technomancer

F_u_ck it never ends... Malkin injured his leg tonight and it did not look good and Letang didn't play tonight.

So currently the Pens are missing:
Bennett
Ebbett
Glass
Letang
Malkin
Martin
Neal (suspended for being a dumbass)
Orpik
Scuderi
Vokoun

That's 3 of the Pens top 6 forwards (basically the second line) and both of the top defensive pairings...

EDIT: ok update after the game Malkin was walking around normally, so that at least gives some hope


----------



## Sofos

Rask just let in the worst goal i've seen him let in, and Iginla is out with a broken finger


----------



## 5150time

That was a wild deflection off Chara's stick. It just sank like a rock.

Jarome's hand looks ridiculous in that still. It's his ring finger then?


----------



## Sofos

5150time said:


> That was a wild deflection off Chara's stick. It just sank like a rock.
> 
> Jarome's hand looks ridiculous in that still. It's his ring finger then?



Still shoulda had it 

And yeah. But somehow he's back


----------



## Sofos

Congrats, Canucks, on beating an injury-ridden, flu-struck team of AHL players!

Brad Marchand reminds us all what REALLY matters:


----------



## 5150time

As much as they were trying to downplay the rematch aspect of that game, I don't think anyone's forgotten.

That timeout sure changed things around in the second. Would've loved to hear exactly what was said when Mount Tortorella exploded. I'm sure they're words to live by.


----------



## technomancer

Ok Engelland's hit was unfortunate and did make head contact so it will be a suspension, but how the hell does that qualify for the Aggressor rule? He didn't beat the guy, he hit him as part of a hockey play 

Pittsburgh Penguins' Deryk Engelland to have in-person hearing - Department of Player Safety News

"46.2 Aggressor &#8211; The aggressor in an altercation shall be the player who continues to throw punches in an attempt to inflict punishment on his opponent who is in a defenseless position or who is an unwilling combatant.

A player must be deemed the aggressor when he has clearly won the fight but he continues throwing and landing punches in a further attempt to inflict punishment and/or injury on his opponent who is no longer in a position to defend himself."


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Ok Engelland's hit was unfortunate and did make head contact so it will be a suspension, but how the hell does that qualify for the Aggressor rule? He didn't beat the guy, he hit him as part of a hockey play
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins' Deryk Engelland to have in-person hearing - Department of Player Safety News
> 
> "46.2 Aggressor  The aggressor in an altercation shall be the player who continues to throw punches in an attempt to inflict punishment on his opponent who is in a defenseless position or who is an unwilling combatant.
> 
> A player must be deemed the aggressor when he has clearly won the fight but he continues throwing and landing punches in a further attempt to inflict punishment and/or injury on his opponent who is no longer in a position to defend himself."



Maybe the league decided to be a lot tougher now after the whole Thornton incident? I dunno.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Maybe the league decided to be a lot tougher now after the whole Thornton incident? I dunno.



It's definitely tougher as he has an in-person hearing for something that would have previously been maybe 3 games. However applying a rule specifically targeted at instigating a fight for an open ice hit where no fighting was involved at all makes no sense at all. I'm actually wondering if the article was copy pasted from the Thornton one and somebody missed taking that out


----------



## MFB

I'm not surprised by the recent crackdowns, this year seems to be the worst for injuries and it doesn't show any signs of slowing either; with a portion of them being from bad (deliberate) hits on players, so I understand the league's desire to put an end to it. I can only imagine what the standings would look like if every player was healthy during their games, vs having half the teams being on DTD/IR.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I'm not surprised by the recent crackdowns, this year seems to be the worst for injuries and it doesn't show any signs of slowing either; with a portion of them being from bad (deliberate) hits on players, so I understand the league's desire to put an end to it. I can only imagine what the standings would look like if every player was healthy during their games, vs having half the teams being on DTD/IR.



Oh yeah the injuries are RIDICULOUS this season... with Engelland being suspended FIVE of the Pens starting six D are out


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Letang placed on IR. Pens called up Philip Samuelsson. Also Harry Zolnierczyk.

Things are going to be rough for the Pens.


----------



## Pav

Look at the bright side: the ice is primed and ready for Matt Niskanen to step up and have a Norris-caliber season.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Look at the bright side: the ice is primed and ready for Matt Niskanen to step up and have a Norris-caliber season.



He is currently a +17  That said he's not aggressive enough offensively to win the Norris since anymore it's all about scoring.

That said aside from when he first got here and was still learning the system I have no idea why guys have been down on Niskanen. He's been a great defenseman for us and I've seen tons of people hate on him


----------



## Sofos

Masshole Sports: Milan Lucic Is Going To Sue The Asshole Who Tried To Start A Fight With Him This Weekend And I Think He Is All Set With The City Of Vancouver Too.


----------



## technomancer

I was impressed by his restraint to be honest. That said tarring an entire city because of the actions of a few assholes isn't cool either. There are plenty of assholes in every city


----------



## MFB

Jesus Christ, talk about a fvcking terrible headline


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> He is currently a +17  That said he's not aggressive enough offensively to win the Norris since anymore it's all about scoring.
> 
> That said aside from when he first got here and was still learning the system I have no idea why guys have been down on Niskanen. He's been a great defenseman for us and I've seen tons of people hate on him



Yeah, 'twas sarcasm. Niskanen will never will the Norris.  As much as I like him too, it's simply funny yet sad to consider that he's currently our #1 defenseman.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Yeah, 'twas sarcasm. Niskanen will never will the Norris.  As much as I like him too, it's simply funny yet sad to consider that he's currently our #1 defenseman.



No argument, but you have to give him and the callups credit, they are doing an awesome job on D so far. I mean Niskanen and Maata were the only two D last night that didn't get called up from the AHL, and Maata is 19


----------



## Sofos

Can someone please explain to me how this isn't "Too many men"? This was DURING play, as well, and the puck was near number 8. Refs were awful tonight. Also missed a blatant high stick from a Flames player on Chara.


----------



## technomancer

There was one like that in the Pens Toronto game though not quire that bad... IIRC Toronto had 7 players on the ice with no call


----------



## 5150time

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Can someone please explain to me how this isn't "Too many men"? This was DURING play, as well, and the puck was near number 8. Refs were awful tonight. Also missed a blatant high stick from a Flames player on Chara.



It's because it takes at -least- 2 Flames to equal one Bruin. Besides, a high stick on Chara would go over the heads of 90% of the league


----------



## Sofos

Here's a gif of it:


----------



## MFB

That looks more like a clip from NHL '99 than it does a gif from a live 2013 game


----------



## protest

Anyone see Tom Wilson's ridiculous charge on Brayden Schenn last night? He came from so far away that they couldn't even find a camera angle to show where he started skating for the hit.


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> Anyone see Tom Wilson's ridiculous charge on Brayden Schenn last night? He came from so far away that they couldn't even find a camera angle to show where he started skating for the hit.



I was at that game last night! That hit was vicious and COMPLETELY uncalled for. I'm pretty sure Schenn will at least have a concussion from it. The asshole chant was rampant through the stadium quickly after that. Everyone was PISSED!  Including myself. Glad to see that game misconduct cost them the game! Voracek had a great night, as well as Read. Loved it.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> I was at that game last night! That hit was vicious and COMPLETELY uncalled for. I'm pretty sure Schenn will at least have a concussion from it. The asshole chant was rampant through the stadium quickly after that. Everyone was PISSED!  Including myself. Glad to see that game misconduct cost them the game! Voracek had a great night, as well as Read. Loved it.



Yeah Wilson gift wrapped the game on that one, the Caps PK is abysmal. He was going in way to hard, would have been charging even if it didn't end the way it did. I still hate seeing the trend of guys in the NHL turning out of hits though. That goes against pretty much everything we were ever taught about taking a hit.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The penalty was well deserved. I believe he got charging and boarding, resulting in the game misconduct. I agree, the big hits need to stay in the game, and that's just part of playing pro hockey. But that one last night was just WAAAAAYYY too much. Schenn was completely defenseless.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> The penalty was well deserved. I believe he got charging and boarding, resulting in the game misconduct. I agree, the big hits need to stay in the game, and that's just part of playing pro hockey. But that one last night was just WAAAAAYYY too much. Schenn was completely defenseless.



It was 5 min for Charging. Take a look at around 1:20, that's the best view. He makes contact with the shoulder (not numbers, hence no board). It still would have been a charge without the injury. Schenn turns out at the last second. I have no idea why players are doing that. Take that hit (even if it is a charge) don't turn out. You have to protect yourself. I wouldn't do that in a mens league game and we don't even allow checking. But I have to worry that the other guy still may make contact. There have been tons of these hits in the last few years. Hell, Mike Green's dumb ass does it all the time. It's a wonder he hasn't been killed.


----------



## 5150time

That was a nasty hit. I'm sure the league and Shanahan will be reviewing that one. Watching Schenn stumble and try to stay up after having head contact with the boards is a worrisome indicator. It's no wonder it degenerated into a scrum right after.

At least the Flyers made the best of the resulting PP. Some period.


----------



## JD27

He is getting a phone hearing, that means maximum punishment is 5 games. Anymore than 5 and it is an in person hearing.


----------



## JD27

No disciplinary action for Wilson hit after hearing. Like I said, must protect yourself when being hit.


Tom Wilson will not face disciplinary action Video - NHL VideoCenter


----------



## Sofos

That was bad and Johnson should feel bad. I'm done defending his pathetic ass. There's a reason he's played for 3 teams in a year and is only worth $600,000


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> No disciplinary action for Wilson hit after hearing. Like I said, must protect yourself when being hit.
> 
> 
> Tom Wilson will not face disciplinary action Video - NHL VideoCenter



Personally I think that's a poor decision. Schenn was going flying into the boards regardless of the way his body was positioned. Maybe Shanahan thought the fact that Wilson cost his team the game was enough, but I can guarantee if Schenn had been seriously injured Wilson would've been suspended.

Also,


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> Also,



OOOOOHHH YEAH!!! THAT BEAUTIFUL COMEBACK!!! GIROUX IS MAGIC!!!!


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> Personally I think that's a poor decision. Schenn was going flying into the boards regardless of the way his body was positioned. Maybe Shanahan thought the fact that Wilson cost his team the game was enough, but I can guarantee if Schenn had been seriously injured Wilson would've been suspended.
> 
> Also,



Can't deny he looked back at Wilson and turned away. From experience I can tell you 3-4ft from boards is never a fun place to be when you are going to be hit though.

Was that Giroux? crazy backhander. Good to see he is playing better lately.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Can't deny he looked back at Wilson and turned away. From experience I can tell you 3-4ft from boards is never a fun place to be when you are going to be hit though.
> 
> Was that Giroux? crazy backhander. Good to see he is playing better lately.



It was a good play to get the puck back to the front of the net, but it was blind luck that it went in  Can't believe I saw a headline calling that the goal of the year.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> It was a good play to get the puck back to the front of the net, but it was blind luck that it went in  Can't believe I saw a headline calling that the goal of the year.



Very lucky indeed, was shocked that he got that much on it falling down though.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> It was a good play to get the puck back to the front of the net, but it was blind luck that it went in  Can't believe I saw a headline calling that the goal of the year.



Says the Pens fan.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Says the Pens fan.





Nah on that one I'd be saying the same thing if it was Crosby...


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> Can't deny he looked back at Wilson and turned away. From experience I can tell you 3-4ft from boards is never a fun place to be when you are going to be hit though.
> 
> Was that Giroux? crazy backhander. Good to see he is playing better lately.



Shooting from that angle with a clear shot and only a goalie in front of you is tough to score, let alone what Giroux did. Crazy shot indeed! 



technomancer said:


> It was a good play to get the puck back to the front of the net, but it was blind luck that it went in  Can't believe I saw a headline calling that the goal of the year.



Hey, you have to have the ability to put a puck on net to score. That was luck AND ability! Great awareness by Giroux to even get that on net with that defensive coverage. That's one of the most impressive goals I've seen this season. Luck or not.



protest said:


> Says the Pens fan.



  PSSSSSSHHHHH!!!


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Nah on that one I'd be saying the same thing if it was Crosby...



He did score one like that a couple years back didn't he? Crosby's backhand is ridiculous. 

Regardless of the luck though, there aren't a lot of people on the planet that can elevate the puck on their backhand like that while falling down and manage to get that much on it.


----------



## MFB

Blood Tempest said:


> Shooting from that angle with a clear shot and only a goalie in front of you is tough to score, let alone what Giroux did. Crazy shot indeed!



What? Giroux is like, 3/4 of to the right of the net while the goalie is all the way to the left defending against what he assumed was going to be the defenseman's shot; also standing up mind you, so it's not like even his leg was able to be stretched against Giroux's shot. I'll give him credit for the backhand but he had pretty much the whole net to shoot on so it's not that insane.


----------



## Blood Tempest

He's further ahead than you think. Look how close he is to the red line there. He definitely did not have an angle to shoot on the entire net there. That's a bit much. The goalie is all the way to the left to get against the post and cover that angle. Just so happened he left his shoulder open. There weren't many open looks there except that one and that's where the puck ended up.


----------



## Pav

protest said:


> He did score one like that a couple years back didn't he? Crosby's backhand is ridiculous.



Yes, seven years ago actually.



When I saw the Giroux goal I couldn't help but think that Crosby had already done that. Plus Giroux's goal looked like he was just throwing it at the net.


----------



## MFB

Blood Tempest said:


> He's further ahead than you think. Look how close he is to the red line there. He definitely did not have an angle to shoot on the entire net there. That's a bit much. The goalie is all the way to the left to get against the post and cover that angle. Just so happened he left his shoulder open. There weren't many open looks there except that one and that's where the puck ended up.



Scratch that, I was mis-reading the ENTIRE play. To me it looked like Giroux was the one in front of the net and the player to the left (who was ACTUALLY Giroux) passed it to him and he scored right at the key. I didn't realize that was him off to the left making the play against McElhinney in the corner, which was why I was so shocked for all the praise he was getting.


----------



## technomancer

Like I said I like Giroux and it was an impressive play to get the puck back to the net. That said I think something like Hertle's goal earlier in the season where he drew the goalie off and shot back between his legs to score was much more impressive 



Pav said:


> When I saw the Giroux goal I couldn't help but think that Crosby had already done that. Plus Giroux's goal looked like he was just throwing it at the net.



That's because he was  It wasn't even "on net", it bounced off something in front and deflected in, can't tell if it was the goaltender's stick or the defenseman in front.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> That's because he was  It wasn't even "on net", it bounced off something in front and deflected in, can't tell if it was the goaltender's stick or the defenseman in front.



Giroux's goal? That definitely went in clean over the left shoulder, there was nothing there to deflect it.

And if we're trying to remain unbiased, Crosby was just flinging the puck at the net as well lol. But damn, I didn't think that was seven years ago..gettin old haha.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> Giroux's goal? That definitely went in clean over the left shoulder, there was nothing there to deflect it.
> 
> And if we're trying to remain unbiased, Crosby was just flinging the puck at the net as well lol. But damn, I didn't think that was seven years ago..gettin old haha.



Sounds like I need a replay other than that crappy animated image 

EDIT: Ok, watched a couple of other videos, I take it back, awesome goal. From the animated image it looked like he threw it in front and it deflected in, but it did in fact go over the goalie's glove and straight in.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> EDIT: Ok, watched a couple of other videos, I take it back, awesome goal. From the animated image it looked like he threw it in front and it deflected in, but it did in fact go over the goalie's glove and straight in.


Wouldn't you get burned alive in Pittsburgh for speaking well of Philly?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Wouldn't you get burned alive in Pittsburgh for speaking well of Philly?



Nah, I know a lot of guys that like Giroux, he's a great player


----------



## technomancer

Wow Pens may have played their worst game of the season tonight... lost 5-0 to the Senators and went 0-7 on the power play


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow Pens may have played their worst game of the season tonight... lost 5-0 to the Senators and went 0-7 on the power play



Yeah but didn't they just win 12 of 13. Try being a Caps fan, still waiting to see them play one good 60min game. The clowns only had 8 shots in the final 40mins tonight... it's pathetic!


----------



## MFB

God damn Pens, 0-5! 

I know they're still down a good deal of men, but ooph


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> God damn Pens, 0-5!
> 
> I know they're still down a good deal of men, but ooph



I almost feel bad for Fleury, but then I saw Crosby's sad, frowning face after the 4th goal and I felt better. 

Tonight's game against Nashville was great. Pissed I couldn't go. (I was supposed to, but family came to visit with only a couple days notice so I had to miss it  )

Smith is proving to be possibly the best forward for us this year, which is surprising considering we have Krejci, Lucic, Iginla, Eriksson, Bergeron and Marchand on our team 

Spooner and Soderberg are also playing fantastic. Very happy with our depth. going to be a great team for at least another decade.


Fun fact: We have now gone 6 straight games with a player scoring 2 goals (@EDM: Iginla, @VAN: Smith, CGY: Chara, @BUF: Marchand, BUF: Smith, @NSH: Iginla)


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> God damn Pens, 0-5!
> 
> I know they're still down a good deal of men, but ooph



Yeah they just did not play well at all... and they had that issue they seem to get occasionally where their shots were straight into the logo on the goalie's chest


----------



## Pav

JD27 said:


> Yeah but didn't they just win 12 of 13. Try being a Caps fan, still waiting to see them play one good 60min game. The clowns only had 8 shots in the final 40mins tonight... it's pathetic!



Hehe my thoughts exactly. We may have been blown out by the Sens, but a solid winstreak cushions it a little.

Meanwhile you guys still have goaltending issues.


----------



## 5150time

JD27 said:


> Yeah but didn't they just win 12 of 13. Try being a Caps fan, still waiting to see them play one good 60min game. The clowns only had 8 shots in the final 40mins tonight... it's pathetic!



Try being an Oilers fan - even the geriatric Canucks fan doing the greeting at the entrance to Walmart called me out when I wore my jacket. Even Dallas Eakins is angry at this point.


----------



## JD27

5150time said:


> Try being an Oilers fan - even the geriatric Canucks fan doing the greeting at the entrance to Walmart called me out when I wore my jacket. Even Dallas Eakins is angry at this point.



So much talent on that team going right down the crapper.


----------



## 5150time

Bernier is having what's got to be his worst game of the season tonight. Just...wow. Against Buffalo no less. He gave one up to Jon Scott, who hasn't scored since 2009!


----------



## MFB

5150time said:


> Bernier is having what's got to be his worst game of the season tonight. Just...wow. Against Buffalo no less. He gave one up to Jon Scott, who hasn't scored since 2009!



He's only let in 2 goals?


----------



## 5150time

Yeah, it's one of those that looks okay on the scoresheet but is a lot different during the game. A couple of really ugly rebounds, trouble freezing the puck, and a lot of bad positioning during the first - although he wasn't getting any help from defence. The whole team really turned it around though. Going to a shootout now...


----------



## MFB

Sharks take the win over Phoenix in a shootout!

Burns snagged a goal and an assist, which is nice since he's been kind of in a slump until they played Colorado and got him back on track


----------



## Sofos

Seidenberg out for 6-8 mos with torn ACL/MCL, Soderberg with concussion-like symptoms and Svedberg sent back down to Providence. Bad day to be an S-berg I guess. Damnit.


----------



## Pav

That's very rough...though as a Puck Daddy reader, I'm a little disgusted with the number of Bruins fans calling "karma" on Pascal Dupuis also going down with a torn ACL.

It's hockey, shit happens.


----------



## 5150time

What happened to Chara tonight? The Bruin D looks really odd without him.

Too bad for Dupuis. I'm no Pens fan but their lineup is taking a unreal beating this year. All that's missing is for the Croz to have a recurrence of concussion-like symptoms and that'd be just about everyone.


----------



## Pav

For the love of god, don't jynx it. If we lose Crosby we'll be right back where we were two years ago, with a top line made of third-liners and half our AHL team called up.

And my phone just dinged to tell me that Chara and Spezza were last-minute scratches due to injuries, but nothing says what or why.


----------



## AdamMaz

At the rate you guys are going, Crosby gets injured and I think you are guaranteed the Cup.


----------



## Sofos

What is happening to my world? 3 straight PPGs for the Isles against the Bruins. WTH

EDIT: Make that 4 PPGs for the Isles to beat us 5-3. Some really bad officiating tonight, as well.

EDIT 2: Well, at least we didnt do as bad as the Sharks are. Letting in 5 goals in 24 minutes.


----------



## Pav

I completely forgot about the Winter Classic today. Oh well, maybe I'll catch one of the 17 other outdoor games they're putting on this year.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I completely forgot about the Winter Classic today. Oh well, maybe I'll catch one of the 17 other outdoor games they're putting on this year.





It was fun, and Detroit lost so that's always good


----------



## MFB

Detroit lost? Boooo.


----------



## 5150time

It was a pretty cool game - I'm hoping to go to the one in Vancouver in March, although I do think that the NHL could ruin the magic/marketability of outdoor games by doing too many. We'll see if they run to the well too much and it goes dry next year.

Was surprised to see a trade happen during the game, though. Even if it was at the beginning, you'd think they'd either wait or get it done before the game.


----------



## AdamMaz

The first period of the outdoor game was horrendously boring because of the consistent snowfall, second half was much better and actually looked like professional hockey.

I'm particularly curious to see how they try to pull of the outdoor game in LA on the 25th


----------



## JD27

The Caps are almost unwatchable... They are so bad on the team defense side that it's almost comical. Mike Green can't play and odd man rush to save his life, hell he can barely play and even numbers rush.


----------



## 5150time

The Oilers are losing again - although I don't know if anyone really expected them to beat San Jose. 9 shots through almost 2 periods...that's ugly. Good thing they're not at Rexall. Don Cherry says Edmonton fans are the best in the league, but the past couple years there's been a LOT more booing during games than I remember there being before.


----------



## MFB

5150time said:


> The Oilers are losing again - although I don't know if anyone really expected them to beat San Jose. 9 shots through almost 2 periods...that's ugly. Good thing they're not at Rexall. Don Cherry says Edmonton fans are the best in the league, but the past couple years there's been a LOT more booing during games than I remember there being before.



Probably because Edmonton has the second to worst record in the league next to Buffalo, which isn't saying much. 

San Jose's a power house of a team and only behind a few truly unstoppable teams (Anaheim, Chicago, St Louis surprisingly, and Pittsburgh [by one point]) and that's without Hertl or Wingels in their line-up at the moment along with three other forwards who were already out


----------



## 5150time

MFB said:


> Probably because Edmonton has the second to worst record in the league next to Buffalo, which isn't saying much.
> 
> San Jose's a power house of a team and only behind a few truly unstoppable teams (Anaheim, Chicago, St Louis surprisingly, and Pittsburgh [by one point]) and that's without Hertl or Wingels in their line-up at the moment along with three other forwards who were already out



Oh, I know. It's brutal - I think more people than ever were thinking this would be the turnaround year. There was a point last year fairly late in the season where the Oilers were still in 8th and we were all optimistic. It just hasn't carried over. I am hoping MacTavish will eventually make some kind of drastic deal to improve the defense and shake things up.


----------



## MFB

Man, Edmonton is apparently doomed for this week since they have a back-to-back with San Jose and Anaheim - aka the #1 and 2 spots in the Western Conference


----------



## 5150time

Edmonton is doomed against anyone these days. I'm just glad Minnesota is out of the division. I've seen the Oilers win exactly once in almost 3 years against the Wild, either at Xcel or Rexall. 

There's a few teams that are hitting a make or break kind of stretch right now - Vancouver has a trip through California, Pittsburgh, St. Louis, and then ANOTHER trip through California coming up. If that isn't a big determinant of how the season goes, I don't know what is. Especially for a team that's hanging on the edge of the playoff cutoff. I'll be watching the game against Pittsburgh with a lot of interest. Time to dig the Kesler jersey out of the closet!


----------



## AdamMaz

5150time said:


> There's a few teams that are hitting a make or break kind of stretch right now - Vancouver has a trip through California, Pittsburgh, St. Louis, and then ANOTHER trip through California coming up.


#WesternConferenceProblems


----------



## MFB

Poor Toronto, 7-1 against the Rangers


----------



## 5150time

And the 8th was waved off on a really questionable goalie interference call. That's an embarrassing game for Toronto for sure. Bad day to be a Leafer!

Don Cherry really went off on van Riemsdyk after the game. Kind of disappointing - I think out of all the Leafs, JVR is probably the guy most exceeding expectations. Then again, someone here mentioned Don Cherry's penchant for talking out his ass.


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Poor Toronto, 7-1 against the Rangers


Take no prisoners!


----------



## technomancer

What is it with Toronto the last few years that they start incredibly strong then go to hell by mid-season


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> What is it with Toronto the last few years that they start incredibly strong then go to hell by mid-season


Autumn is when the Leafs fall


----------



## MFB

Holy SHIT!

I feel bad for Dallas, 7-3 against the Islanders _without_ Okposo!


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Holy SHIT!
> 
> I feel bad for Dallas, 7-3 against the Islanders _without_ Okposo!



Glad to know we Bruins fans aren't the only one's feeling the WTF JUST HAPPENED emotion the Islanders tend to bring against teams that SHOULD wipe the floor with them. Once again, Isles with a big comeback.


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Glad to know we Bruins fans aren't the only one's feeling the WTF JUST HAPPENED emotion the Islanders tend to bring against teams that SHOULD wipe the floor with them. Once again, Isles with a big comeback.



Hahaha the Pens periodically have the same problem


----------



## technomancer

The Pens have hit an all time low... they lost to the f*cking Oilers  And they blew a 2 goal lead to do it 

Ah well at least it was in OT


----------



## 5150time

It was a pretty well played game, though. And a pretty exciting finish. Maybe it's the just the spark Edmonton needs to finish 27th instead of 28th 

As an Oilers fan, I gotta have a sense of humour...


----------



## technomancer

5150time said:


> It was a pretty well played game, though. And a pretty exciting finish. Maybe it's the just the spark Edmonton needs to finish 27th instead of 28th
> 
> As an Oilers fan, I gotta have a sense of humour...



Honestly the Oilers have the talent to be a first rate team, if they sure up their defense and Dubnyk plays to the level he's capable of they should start to do better. Ference was the start of moving in that direction, if they can make some good trades to improve their defensive core I think it will be shocking how rapidly they'll improve.


----------



## Pav

I saw that coming when Sutter was whistled in the final minute. Tough break, but I guess it serves us right for giving up three in the third. Surprisingly good game for the Oilers; maybe if they played like that more than once a month they wouldn't be drafting first overall every year.


----------



## Sofos

Their biggest problem is like Ference said: The forwards don't want to play defense. It's the same problem we had with Seguin. If their forwards would only start going after the puck when the other team has it, the Oilers could be a helluva team


----------



## MFB

Our problem with Seguin was he wasn't willing to get dirty. He never went into the corners for the puck or was willing to fight for it, if he lost it then he lost it and that was kind of it in his mind.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Our problem with Seguin was he wasn't willing to get dirty. He never went into the corners for the puck or was willing to fight for it, if he lost it then he lost it and that was kind of it in his mind.



Same thing with the forwards that the Oilers have. pretty sad, so much talent


----------



## technomancer

WTF? 

From today's practice

The Pens used the following workflow&#8230;
Kunitz-Crosby-Sutter
Jokinen-Malkin-Pyatt
Glass-Drazenovic-Adams
Despres-Sill-Engelland


----------



## Sofos

And Dougie is out again.. this time with a concussion. DAMNIT


----------



## technomancer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> And Dougie is out again.. this time with a concussion. DAMNIT



Don't want to hear it, Pens just lost Neal, Gibbons, and Vitale on this last road trip


----------



## AdamMaz

On a far less serious note:

McDonalds are now selling a burger designed by second-year Canadiens player Brendan Gallagher. Long bun, three patties slightly overlapping with cheese and bacon. Wonder if it is only sold in Montreal?


Briere: "Does it come with a toy?"



Pretty cool of McDonalds to do this. It is cheesy though when they even made a couple of lame memes on the webpage, except for this one


----------



## technomancer

Ok so Sutter is now playing wing on the first line and our third line center is an AHL callup


----------



## MFB

Have they said what Neal's actual injury is yet? He can't catch a break this season.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Have they said what Neal's actual injury is yet? He can't catch a break this season.



Nope, they pretty much almost never do. He was at practice this morning so hopefully it wasn't too serious and he'll be back tonight. The Pens injuries really have just been insane this season...


----------



## MFB

Looks like they still pulled out the win even without him on the ice, I'd be shocked if he wasn't ready for the game against Florida


----------



## 5150time

Man, wacky one in Anaheim tonight. 9-1....that's a -thrashing- on Vancouver. 

I've never, ever seen a 7 minute 5-on-3. The best part was that the Ducks fans STILL booed the power play even after it went 6 for 7 

I'd give up one of my guitars to be in the room during Tortorella's post-game speech.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Looks like they still pulled out the win even without him on the ice, I'd be shocked if he wasn't ready for the game against Florida



Yeah he should hopefully be back... Gibbons who was doing a great job on the top line unfortunately will not be.


----------



## technomancer

The only good thing about tonight's blowout by the Panthers is knowing the Pens will not have to face them in the playoffs


----------



## Sofos

Bruins beat the Kings in regulation, Marchand scores 2 MORE goals, and the Pens get thoroughly embarrassed by the Panthers. Ooooo man Garrett is sleepin good tonight


----------



## AdamMaz

Best play of the year so far isn't even a goal


----------



## 5150time

I remember watching that Detroit/Chicago game and thinking there's no way that's going to work...right up until they scored.


----------



## Sofos

According to some sports dude (don't remember the name), there is a good chance one of the Stadium Series games next year will be Canadiens vs Bruins in Foxborough at the Gillette Stadium.


----------



## MFB

Wouldn't surprise me in the least since Bs vs Habs is an old rivalry which is what the stadium series is for.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Well, Devils just lost to the Rangers 3 to 7. Played good for the first period, but screwed up from there on out. As a Devils fan, if there was one game I really didn't want to lose to the Rangers, it would be this one


----------



## Sofos

18 goals in 3 games for the Bruins. WOW.

Also, Reilly Smith now has 18 goals this season. WOW

The Soderberg to Smith PP play struck again, making it like 7 times this season. WOW

Shawn Thornton with a fantastic individual effort on his goal. WOW


----------



## protest

The Flyers looked like a professional hockey team again last night....it won't last.


----------



## Sofos

Ben Scrivens just made a 59-save shutout against the San Jose Sharks. WOW. New NHL record for a shutout.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, as a Sharks fan it was disappointing but its nice to see Edmonton get a win and a especially a new goalie that's got talent


----------



## 5150time

Sofos said:


> Ben Scrivens just made a 59-save shutout against the San Jose Sharks. WOW. New NHL record for a shutout.



That's definitely the game of the season for the Oilers so far. It'll be interesting to see if either of the Oiler goalies stay beyond this year. Scrivens certainly made a good case for himself. Then again, Bryzgalov saluting an arena full of catcalling Jets fans during play was pretty good too...


----------



## Sofos

Can always count on the Bruins to forget how to play against the Habs.

It's okay, if the Habs even make it to the playoffs this year, they will fail horribly.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> It's okay, if the Habs even make it to the playoffs this year, they will fail horribly.


I could see them getting past the first round only depending on the match up. Don't see them winning a second round, regardless of the opponent.


----------



## Pav

Every time I watch a Pens game anymore, I wonder what dumbass (Jim Rutherford) seriously tried to waive Jussi Jokinen. After tonight he's looking at 40 points in 54 games and presumably some serious minutes for Team Finland next month.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Every time I watch a Pens game anymore, I wonder what dumbass (Jim Rutherford) seriously tried to waive Jussi Jokinen. After tonight he's looking at 40 points in 54 games and presumably some serious minutes for Team Finland next month.



Keep in mind he wasn't putting up close to that when he was waived. Playing with Malkin and Neal has done wonders for him. That line is absolutely insane.

That said I do agree, Jokinen is an incredibly versatile player with a lot of talent that they failed to exploit.

I also always wonder after seeing how well the Pens do without Letang if he's going to get traded for pieces they need a lot more


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> The Flyers looked like a professional hockey team again last night....it won't last.









UGH. A tough 3 to 5 loss for the Flyers 



Sofos said:


> Ben Scrivens just made a 59-save shutout against the San Jose Sharks. WOW. New NHL record for a shutout.



An OUTSTANDING display of goal-tending! However, the Edmonton defense also let up 59 shots! THAT is uncalled for. It's incredible that not even 1 out of 59 of those shots went in. BRAVO!


----------



## protest

Blood Tempest said:


> UGH. A tough 3 to 5 loss for the Flyers


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> I also always wonder after seeing how well the Pens do without Letang if he's going to get traded for pieces they need a lot more



Provided he can stop getting injured


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Provided he can stop getting injured



He's not injured this time he's sick 

I really do have mixed feelings about Letang. He is an incredible talent, but at the same time the Pens tend to be a MUCH better defensive team without him, and when they're playing well defensively they don't really need the extra scoring he brings


----------



## Sofos

Was watching Rene Rancourt sing the anthems when all of a sudden, a wild Amon Amarth and Enslaved appeared.

(L to R: Johan Hegg (Vocals, Amon Amarth), Grutle Kjellson (Vocals/Bass, Enslaved), Ted Lundstrom (Bass, Amon Amarth), Cato "Bekkis (or Fish)" Bekkevold (Drums, Enslaved)


----------



## Pav

Fleury...that glove save...


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Fleury...that glove save...







Also what is up with Letang and this mystery "illness"... he's missing his fourth straight game and didn't travel with the team


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I'm really wondering what is going on with Letang. I wonder if maybe he's having migraine problems again. The media has been reporting that he isn't showing and symptoms of illness.


----------



## Sofos

Adding a few things to my previous post, first here is Johan wearing a Bruins jersey on stage in Boston (skip to 1:54)



next off is the very surprising fact that Ben Scrivens is not only an Amon Amarth fan, but a GWAR fan. WOAH


----------



## technomancer

Good night so far, highlight reel goals by Sid AND Geno tonight so far


----------



## technomancer

Holy Fvck! Letang had a stroke 

Pittsburgh Penguins defenseman Kris Letang recovering from stroke - NHL.com - News


----------



## AdamMaz

USA/Russia shootout today was incredible, probably the best shootout of/for a long time.


----------



## technomancer

Bylsma's use of all Oshie all the time was pretty damn funny... also nice to see Kovulchoke live up to his name again 

Seriously though absolutely fantastic game.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Bylsma's use of all Oshie all the time was pretty damn funny... also nice to see Kovulchoke live up to his name again
> 
> Seriously though absolutely fantastic game.



Kovalchuk did score a few nice goals in the SO and Quick made a ridiculous save on the last one. I thought it was a good game, got lucky on the disallowed goal. I thought Russia's defense was going to be exposed, but they played pretty well. Game was also a lot more physical than expected.


----------



## MFB

Looks like Zetterberg may be out for the rest of the season with a herniated disc  Detroit can't catch a break, but hopefully Daytsuk stays healthy


----------



## Pav

Datsyuk isn't even healthy now.  I'd be a little perplexed if I was a Wings fan.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> Datsyuk isn't even healthy now.  I'd be a little perplexed if I was a Wings fan.



Didn't he play today for Russia (or wherever the hell he's from)?


----------



## Pav

He has been playing the entire tournament and looking great in the process. But leading up to the Olympics, there was some controversy surrounding because Datsyuk had missed the last two full months of the regular season with injury. Supposedly it was bothering him to the point that he was sitting out for the Wings, but still didn't hesitate to play for Team Russia.


----------



## technomancer

Damn that's rough... Islanders have confirmed Tavares suffered a knee injury in yesterday's Canada / Latvia game and will be out for the rest of the season.

Islanders captain Tavares out for season

(not that they are playoff bound but still a tough break)


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Damn that's rough... Islanders have confirmed Tavares suffered a knee injury in yesterday's Canada / Latvia game and will be out for the rest of the season.
> 
> Islanders captain Tavares out for season
> 
> (not that they are playoff bound but still a tough break)



Zetterberg, Zuccarello, Barkov, Kopecky, and Taveres. It's no wonder the owners and the NHL don't like the Olympics. They get nothing from it but injured players.


----------



## Sofos

JD27 said:


> Zetterberg, Zuccarello, Barkov, Kopecky, and Taveres. It's no wonder the owners and the NHL don't like the Olympics. They get nothing from it but injured players.



I still believe the NHL shouldn't be in the Olympics. It makes it incredibly unfair for other countries. You get USA, Canada, Sweden and Finland every year pretty much packed with NHL players, then you get Latvia, Slovenia, Austria, etc with 5 or less NHL players who have almost no chance.


----------



## AdamMaz

Why should a professional league take precedence over an international competition? I can understand the attachment to the NHL as a fan, since it is far more frequent/present, but I am confident that every player with _virtue of being an athlete and competitor_ wants to play on the international stage and should not be blocked from doing so (since I doubt any player would sign a contract with such a clause)

The Olympics is for the world's best players, there should be no restrictions on who can compete. The point isn't for it to be fair, the point is supremacy. That is the nature of such a competition.


----------



## Pav

That international competition has absolutely zero affiliation with the NHL, aside from the fact that they're both hockey. I always viewed the NHL's closing for the Olympics as a complete, massive courtesy to the players that choose to take part. But the NHL is a business and businesses need to make money, and from that perspective that Olympic break makes zero sense for the league. 

Case in point: John Tavares is now done for the season. Try telling Charles Wang or anyone within the Islanders ownership that the pride and prestige of playing for Canada was worth it. They don't give a shit, they just lost their star forward to an incident that was completely unrelated to the NHL, and it's going to cost them big time.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> I still believe the NHL shouldn't be in the Olympics. It makes it incredibly unfair for other countries. You get USA, Canada, Sweden and Finland every year pretty much packed with NHL players, then you get Latvia, Slovenia, Austria, etc with 5 or less NHL players who have almost no chance.



So you'd level the playing field by excluding the best players in the sport? Keep in mind that if you exclude the NHL you also lose the KHL and all the European leagues as well. So basically you're left with a hockey tournament played by people not good enough to play professionally. Doesn't really sound worth watching  

Also prior to the inclusion of professional athletes hockey was pretty much dominated by two countries: Canada and the USSR. So I don't understand what you're complaining about. It's not like there was a great deal of variety in which countries did well prior to the inclusion of the pros.

If you don't believe me check the medal history at the bottom of the page:
Ice hockey at the Olympic Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JD27

I would like to see the World Cup brought back.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I would like to see the World Cup brought back.



I'd prefer to see the NHL start cooperating with the IIHF so the World Championships are after the Stanley cup so NHL players can play in both


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I'd prefer to see the NHL start cooperating with the IIHF so the World Championships are after the Stanley cup so NHL players can play in both



Either way they would be after the NHL season which would be preferable. I also liked the best of 3 format for the 1996 World Cup finals.


----------



## MFB

This was in a related article from the Sochi closing ceremony, and I never thought of it until now


----------



## technomancer

So Martin is out 4-6 weeks, Letang is out for at least a month, and Bennett had a setback and is out 3-4 more weeks. You reach a point where you start to wonder if the Pens will EVER have a full healthy lineup


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> So Martin is out 4-6 weeks, Letang is out for at least a month, and Bennett had a setback and is out 3-4 more weeks. You reach a point where you start to wonder if the Pens will EVER have a full healthy lineup



How the Bruins fans felt a few months ago XD we actually had one of those "X games since last injury" tickers and it never went more than 3.


----------



## Xaios

...Aaaand the Canucks are doing even worse than I thought they would be. This is why I don't follow them anymore. It's just too painful.

At least I can take solace in the fact that my hometown WHL team, the Kelowna Rockets, are positively killing it this year. They're #1 in the CHL power rankings.


----------



## technomancer

Wow the Pens lead the NHL in man games lost to injury by 86 freaking games


----------



## taliababa

I'm so glad the NHL is back. The Olympics were just boring to me.


----------



## technomancer

Wow awesome... the league rescinded the 5 minute major and game misconduct for elbowing on Tanner Glass... shame it still cost the Pens the game


----------



## technomancer

So, does anybody remember the good old days when somebody that tried that inside outside on Orpik like Toews scored on would have been on the ice wondering what the hell happened to them? 

I hate to say it, but the more I watch the more I wonder if Orpik is going to get resigned...


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> So, does anybody remember the good old days when somebody that tried that inside outside on Orpik like Toews scored on would have been on the ice wondering what the hell happened to them?
> 
> I hate to say it, but the more I watch the more I wonder if Orpik is going to get resigned...



I'm starting to think that concussion might have hit him harder than originally thought. Dammit Thorty.

Anywho, glad the Rags forgot how to play tonight after the first period.


----------



## AdamMaz

taliababa said:


> I'm so glad the NHL is back. The Olympics were just boring to me.



I'll take more puck cycling over dump and chase any day.


----------



## Vostre Roy

So Luongo is going back with the Panthers.

I find this somehow amusing lol


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> So Luongo is going back with the Panthers.
> 
> I find this somehow amusing lol



What's amusing is him and Tim Thomas are teammates


----------



## Vostre Roy

Sofos said:


> What's amusing is him and Tim Thomas are teammates



Not anymore, Timmy is apparently going to the Stars


----------



## JeffFromMtl

And Thomas Vanek is now a Canadien. Huge props to Bergevin for making the best, most immediately-impactful move of the post-championship Canadiens era. And all he had to give up was a 2nd round pick and Sebastian Collberg, who (although he's been excellent in Junior tournaments) hasn't been able to bring his game to the next level since being drafted and is struggling get minutes playing against men in the Swedish league.


----------



## technomancer

^ yeah the Vanek trade was a great move if they can sign him 

Awesome, so the Pens are in desperate need of good wingers and they trade for a third or fourth line center  

Meanwhile a number of teams in the conference got significant upgrades... the only good news is Moulson went to the Wild


----------



## JD27

Halak to the Caps... Oh the irony!


----------



## technomancer

Getting a little better... Lee Stempniak is now a Penguin. Though he's a -21 with 23 points so not sure how that will work out. As a rental there were definitely better options.

Guess the trades do add grit and depth to the bottom two lines which is good.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was actually *really* liking the idea of *Halak* in Buffalo, but Washington should be just as interesting 
*Vanek* has always been the type of player that bothers me for no good reason other than being on the other team and scoring on us. I feel confident that I will have a rather quick change of opinion.
*Hemsky* to the Senators should be worth keeping an eye on.
*StLouis/Callahan*+ should prove a very equitable trade. 
*Dubnyk* to the Habs? wut? ok...? Very confused as to why this acquisition.
*Gaborik* to the Kings is a good fit as long as he doesn't expect to play 18 minutes per game.
*Moulson* is a good acquisition, congrats Wild.
Congratulations to *Legwand* for moving on from Nashville and trading up to Detroit.

Jesus, this has to be the busiest deadline day I've seen in many years.


----------



## MFB

Legwans to Detroit huh? That'll be interesting to see, he's been good to Nashville so hopefully he can add some spark to an ailing team


----------



## technomancer

Got to say after reading what was offered I'm glad the Pens didn't pick up Kesler... Sutter, a defensive prospect (the Pens have some amazing guys in the system), and a first and third round pick are WAY too much to give up 

Two tough games coming up, it will be interesting to see how they do against the Sharks and Ducks (though it's not really a test of the new guys since if they're in the lineup they've had basically zero time to learn the system).


----------



## Sofos

Bruins picked up Meszaros from Philly, and that's it. Game up a conditional 3rd for him.


----------



## MFB

Is it just me or is half our depth just defensemen? I know that finding a good one is like finding a good drummer, but it seems like 3:1 of D to Wingers for us


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Is it just me or is half our depth just defensemen? I know that finding a good one is like finding a good drummer, but it seems like 3:1 of D to Wingers for us



I was thinking that, too, but CJ and PC both stress defense leads to offense, so it makes sense. But like Neely said, "You can't win a game 0/0". That being said, we still have Spooner, Kokhlachev, Florek, Fraser, Lindblad, and Blidh, and I'm not sure but I think we might have our 1st this year.


----------



## technomancer

Damn Peverly from the Stars collapsed on the bench tonight  Never like to see anything like that...

Edit: and damn, Chris Conner was coming back from a broken hand and was set to play and broke his foot in practice


----------



## AdamMaz

I braved a snow storm walking to the metro last night to attend the Habs/Bruins game last night. Frustrating when you've got the better part of puck posession, and can't score. Bruins were opportunistic and played a perfect road game.


----------



## technomancer

Crap, Pens can not catch a break. Neal is out indefinitely with a concussion and Kunitz is questionable for the weeked after slamming both legss into the cage Stamkos-style in his last game. Only good thing is Kunitz doesn't have any fractures.... but that's two top 2 wingers out of the lineup


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> I braved a snow storm walking to the metro last night to attend the Habs/Bruins game last night. Frustrating when you've got the better part of puck posession, and can't score. Bruins were opportunistic and played a perfect road game.



We gotta win one once in a while  Shoulda been a shutout but the ref waited WAY too long. Oh, and Caron was on the ice at that time. Oh well, was a very fun game to watch


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> We gotta win one once in a while  Shoulda been a shutout but the ref waited WAY too long. Oh, and Caron was on the ice at that time. Oh well, was a very fun game to watch



Once in a while? The Bs have won 7 in a row


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Once in a while? The Bs have won 7 in a row



8 now  but i meant against the Habs. it's the first time in like 6 games against them. Rask is like 3-10-4 against them


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> 8 now  but i meant against the Habs. it's the first time in like 6 games against them. Rask is like 3-10-4 against them


----------



## MFB

Apparently Letang has been cleared for full practice already


----------



## Pav

I'm still not expecting him back immediately. Playoffs maybe.

Beau Bennett is finally practicing again though. That makes me happy. Though we're already out so many key guys, I don't know if it's even worth getting my hopes up for this year's postseason.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I am REALLY surprised Letang is back this soon... 

Really not expecting much out of the post season this year, at best we'll see a repeat of last year hopefully minus Fleury's meltdown


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Yeah I am REALLY surprised Letang is back this soon...
> 
> Really not expecting much out of the post season this year, at best we'll see a repeat of last year hopefully minus Fleury's meltdown



You mean a run-in with our good friend Owen?


----------



## Pav

Oh god, Owen Wilson is going to be watching the Pens in the postseason?!? NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofos

Make it 9 straight


----------



## MFB

Had tickets to tonight's game, weird seeing absolutely zero fights and only one penalty. 4-1 win was a nice way to go though, with the first goal of the night being an absolute flop and just kind of going right between Kuemper's legs


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Had tickets to tonight's game, weird seeing absolutely zero fights and only one penalty. 4-1 win was a nice way to go though, with the first goal of the night being an absolute flop and just kind of going right between Kuemper's legs



I'm in a debate with a bunch of friends, and I have to ask: What do you (and/or the masses at the Garden) call Soderberg, nickname-wise? Sodabird, Yeti, One-Eyed Swede? I personally go for Sodabird and sometimes Yeti


----------



## MFB

I uh, just call him Carl  I don't think he has a nickname yet, and the only ones on the team I see get called out by name are Lucic (shortened just to Luc), Tuuka (also shortened down to Tuuk) and Chara (no shortening ) 

Although I'm tempted to Photoshop Soderberg's face onto an iceberg now for some unexplainable reason


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> I uh, just call him Carl  I don't think he has a nickname yet, and the only ones on the team I see get called out by name are Lucic (shortened just to Luc), Tuuka (also shortened down to Tuuk) and Chara (no shortening )
> 
> Although I'm tempted to Photoshop Soderberg's face onto an iceberg now for some unexplainable reason



Holy shit, Iceberg sounds awesome too. He's a big dude, very calm and hits like a truck. Makes sense


----------



## MFB

10.
10.
10.

10 IN A ROW BABY


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> 10.
> 10.
> 10.
> 
> 10 IN A ROW BABY



Next up: Colorado. I'm kinda worried, they are the only team to shut us out for the past 2 years. But they are currently slumping and we are on a 10, i say *TEN* game winning streak.


----------



## SonicBlur

What time is it? 4 past Miller! Hawks dispatch the Blues. This makes me happy.


----------



## Sofos

SonicBlur said:


> What time is it? 4 past Miller! Hawks dispatch the Blues. This makes me happy.



Only time you'll catch me cheering for the Hawks: Either against the Penguins or, as with tonight, it helps the Bruins get closer to the Presidents' Trophy


----------



## technomancer

ONE  (which I missed sick with food poisoning )


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> ONE  (which I missed sick with food poisoning )



It's that Primanti's coleslaw, I bet you anything.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> It's that Primanti's coleslaw, I bet you anything.



Good guess but nope... might have just been a 24 hour virus too 

Haven't had Primanti's in a while though, might have to do that soon


----------



## technomancer

NONE 

Bruins you're welcome, the Pens apparently knew how badly you guys wanted the #1 seed


----------



## Pav

Yeah wtf, we look so scattered all of a sudden. Last night was kind of a sloppy disappointment.


----------



## MFB

Bruins are the FIRST team to clinch a spot for the 2014 Stanley Cup playoffs


----------



## technomancer

Bs are kicking some major ass heading for the post season


----------



## Sofos

Haven't been behind in a game for 390 minutes. 6.5 games. 19.5 periods. Holy crap.

Also, Carl Soderberg is a frigging monster since switching to center.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> Haven't been behind in a game for 390 minutes. 6.5 games. 19.5 periods. Holy crap.


Excuse us


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Excuse us



It will be too hilarious for words if the Habs snap that win streak


----------



## MFB

Tell me about it


----------



## Sofos

COCK SUCKING SON OF A BITCH

edit: how is cock not censored but .... is?


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Tell me about it


----------



## Sofos

So many shitty non-calls. What about when Smith got high sticked at it broke his face open, bleeding everywhere? Or the multiple questionable hits. Or Vanek playing for a good 10 seconds with half a stick.


----------



## AdamMaz

I had the game on, but wasn't paying it full attention. Seems like 4-5 power plays in the 3rd was sufficient opportunity, especially considering Bs had the momentum from the 2nd onwards.


----------



## technomancer

Look at the bright side, the loss was in the shootout so now the "undefeated in regulation" streak can continue for the press 

I'll be at the Pens game tonight, curious to see which team shows up against the Coyotes...

EDIT: Pens can not catch a break, Malkin is out 2-3 weeks with a foot injury


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

Some funny stuff.

The Penguins #AskNeal Twitter Hashtag Went Horribly Wrong | Crossing Broad


----------



## MFB

Here's the link with photos of the tweets, ....ing hilarious 

James Neal (with images, tweets) · crossingbroad · Storify


----------



## Sofos

Steph, Sarah Connors and Saint Peztrick's Day are all from Stanley Cup of Chowder. Awesome folks haha. Sarah Connors is also famous for this:


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars just screwed over by the officials tonight... Can't stand Tim Peel, one of the worst refs in the league. Stars actually stood a chance, but bad calls and non-calls really did them in.


----------



## technomancer

Man that Pens game last night was terrible... the Coyotes played a great defensive game, but even when somebody was open the Pens couldn't complete a pass


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Man that Pens game last night was terrible... the Coyotes played a great defensive game, but even when somebody was open the Pens couldn't complete a pass



Yeah, Stars needed the Penguins to show up... Makes our playoffs hopes pretty hairy, we end the season with 5 games in 6 days thanks to the postponed game when Peverley nearly died on the bench...


----------



## Pav

The Penguins needed the Penguins to show up too. No such luck. 

This shit streak has also destroyed my fantasy chances for the year, as Fleury was my #1 goalie in both my leagues. Mother ....er.


----------



## Sofos

Bruins are 16-1-3 since February 1st. Not bad.


----------



## technomancer

Hey the Pens actually won one  ... and clinched a playoff spot finally


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars up 5-2 after 2 versus Nashville, keeping those playoff hopes alive.


----------



## protest

Flyers play the Bruins tomorrow. This will be the most telling game of the year in my opinion. Even if they lose I'm just interested to see how they play. I don't think they can hang with the Bruins, so I'm hoping to be surprised.


----------



## Pav

Let's go Stars!


----------



## Pav

Now let's go Pens!


----------



## Sofos

protest said:


> Flyers play the Bruins tomorrow. This will be the most telling game of the year in my opinion. Even if they lose I'm just interested to see how they play. I don't think they can hang with the Bruins, so I'm hoping to be surprised.



Technically, they kicked our asses but Rask and Smith saved the day.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Now let's go Pens!



Pens win \m/ 

The announcers were really starting to piss me off with the way they were talking up the hit on Toews by Orpik though. It was a completely clean hit and a shame Toews got hurt on it, but talking it up like Orpik intended to injure him or that the Hawks should go after the Pens because of it was juts complete crap.... I really hate when they do that stuff, regardless of which team or who got hurt as it just makes the game look bad to anybody that's not a fan that hears it.


----------



## Pav

If you're referring to Mike Milbury's intermission rant, he made himself sound like a biased idiot by saying Brooks Orpik only hits to hurt people. This repeated suggestion that Orpik should or must fight because he's such a hitter is ridiculous. These are clean hits in which people seem reluctant to admit that someone was caught with their head down...which Toews totally was.

But even aside from Orpik on Toews, we laid out quite a few Hawks in one of the most satisfying games we've played in months.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> If you're referring to Mike Milbury's intermission rant, he made himself sound like a biased idiot by saying Brooks Orpik only hits to hurt people. This repeated suggestion that Orpik should or must fight because he's such a hitter is ridiculous. These are clean hits in which people seem reluctant to admit that someone was caught with their head down...which Toews totally was.
> 
> But even aside from Orpik on Toews, we laid out quite a few Hawks in one of the most satisfying games we've played in months.



Milbury started it, but it's being talked about quite a bit. Lots of online conversation with people saying the hit was dirty etc etc etc right now

I agree, best game the Pens have played in quite some time, even if they did get hung up in their own zone more than I like to see


----------



## Sofos

As far as I'm concerned, a guy who runs into the stands to beat fans with a shoe has no right to judge anyone as dirty.


----------



## MFB

Ugh, Pens lost to the Canes pretty badly tonight. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars beat Caps in DC 5-0


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars beat Caps in DC 5-0



Kind of looked like the Caps beat themselves 5-0 and the Stars just watched the hilarity on ice ensue. That game was a first hand lesson on what a team quitting on a coach looks like.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

JD27 said:


> Kind of looked like the Caps beat themselves 5-0 and the Stars just watched the hilarity on ice ensue. That game was a first hand lesson on what a team quitting on a coach looks like.



I was stuck in class for most of the game, so I didn't get to see any of the goals 


Phoenix falls in the shootout, Dallas back in 8th


----------



## JD27

ElysianGuitars said:


> I was stuck in class for most of the game, so I didn't get to see any of the goals
> 
> 
> Phoenix falls in the shootout, Dallas back in 8th



Dallas had maybe a half dozen breakaways including a 2-0 they scored on. I can't remember the last time I saw a 2-0 in my mens league. Green literally stepped out of the way so the last guy could score a SHG breakaway goaI. I just want that team to be blown up so badly.


----------



## Sofos

After tonight, Ovi has the single worst +/- in the league at -36. 861/861. So what if he has the most goals, dude sucks at defense. You couldn't pay the Bruins to take him haha.

Check out his amazing defensive skills:


----------



## MFB

99% sure that's a hella old gif, since I remember seeing it a few years ago and out of context who knows how it can be construed 

SJ is currently 5-4 over Edmonton after giving up a two goal lead and then also being down another point. It's been incredibly back-and-forth so far.


----------



## JD27

Sofos said:


> After tonight, Ovi has the single worst +/- in the league at -36. 861/861. So what if he has the most goals, dude sucks at defense. You couldn't pay the Bruins to take him haha.
> 
> Check out his amazing defensive skills:



He won't ever be confused with a good 2 way forward for sure. +/- never quite tells the whole story, I mean Jeff Schultz had the single highest +/- total in a season at +52 since the lockout, but is now in the AHL. You have to take into account how badly that team sucks 5v5. HE has 22 PP goals and of course you get no + for those. He has played the last few weeks with Jay Beagle, a borderline 4th line center with all of 25 career points. Also they are one of the worst possession teams in the league. They never have the puck! Largely because the play a system that requires them to overload on the puck and lack players except for 1 line (Chimera, Fehr, Ward) that are suited to that type of game. They just don't have aggressive forecheckers or players that will do that in their own zone. This wouldn't happen on the Bruins because A, they have a real GM, B, they would find a way to use him and not flush that kind of scoring down the crapper.


----------



## protest

Sofos said:


> After tonight, Ovi has the single worst +/- in the league at -36. 861/861. So what if he has the most goals, dude sucks at defense. You couldn't pay the Bruins to take him haha.
> 
> Check out his amazing defensive skills:



That Gif is the best thing to ever come from HFboards lol



Also, how many games did this linesman get? Clear case of targeting the head.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> He won't ever be confused with a good 2 way forward for sure. +/- never quite tells the whole story, I mean Jeff Schultz had the single highest +/- total in a season at +52 since the lockout, but is now in the AHL. You have to take into account how badly that team sucks 5v5. HE has 22 PP goals and of course you get no + for those. He has played the last few weeks with Jay Beagle, a borderline 4th line center with all of 25 career points. Also they are one of the worst possession teams in the league. They never have the puck! Largely because the play a system that requires them to overload on the puck and lack players except for 1 line (Chimera, Fehr, Ward) that are suited to that type of game. They just don't have aggressive forecheckers or players that will do that in their own zone. This wouldn't happen on the Bruins because A, they have a real GM, B, they would find a way to use him and not flush that kind of scoring down the crapper.



You left out the fact that Ovi does nothing in his own end but stand at the blue line and wait for the puck. He's a great natural goal scorer but is also one of the worst cherry pickers in the league.


----------



## MFB

protest said:


> Also, how many games did this linesman get? Clear case of targeting the head.



And the Oscar for best Lead Actor in a Drama goes to...

SIDNEY CROSBY!


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> And the Oscar for best Lead Actor in a Drama goes to...
> 
> SIDNEY CROSBY!



LMFAO let me smack you in the face while you're on skates and when you're not expecting it and see how you do 

I'd say it was more losing his balance than anything, not like he was going to get a call on the linesman


----------



## Pav

I lol'd pretty hard at Crosby getting smacked. That shit can really knock you down if you aren't expecting it.


----------



## technomancer

When was that even from as I watch all the games and don't remember seeing that


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Thank you LA! Stars are in a good spot now, tied with Phoenix but with 2 games in hand and still owning the ROW tiebreaker.


----------



## Pav

^^ You guys should be in great shape now. Your next five games or so look very winnable, as long as Stamkos isn't out for blood on Saturday.



technomancer said:


> When was that even from as I watch all the games and don't remember seeing that



I want to say the Canes game but may have been the one before it. Have you been to a game recently? It would've been tough to catch in person but if you were watching the ROOT broadcast, Bob Errey caught it and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Pav said:


> ^^ You guys should be in great shape now. Your next five games or so look very winnable, as long as Stamkos isn't out for blood on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say the Canes game but may have been the one before it. Have you been to a game recently? It would've been tough to catch in person but if you were watching the ROOT broadcast, Bob Errey caught it and thought it was hilarious.



There's a bunch of back to back coming up still, so it won't be so clear cut, but I think they can do it. They also start the Columbus game down 1-0 (because of the postponed game due to the Rich Peverley incident)...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> You left out the fact that Ovi does nothing in his own end but stand at the blue line and wait for the puck. He's a great natural goal scorer but is also one of the worst cherry pickers in the league.



I actually did say he wouldn't be confused with a good two way player. But being a Pens fan, I would expect nothing less than hatred for the dude, so I understand. It is a team sport after all and the Capitals are a really bad team. They won games with a good PP. Games they really had no business winning. They look closer to the Buffalo Sabres when you take the PP away. He has also had a +45 and +28 season, whereas Crosby has never been over a +26. Does it mean he is a better defensive player than Crosby? Oh hell no! The point is +/- can be a misleading stat. He plays more than any other Washington forward and they have also given up a ton of SHG. His plus minus is going to look like a steaming pile of crap even with the goal totals.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I actually did say he wouldn't be confused with a good two way player. But being a Pens fan, I would expect nothing less than hatred for the dude, so I understand. It is a team sport after all and the Capitals are a really bad team. They won games with a good PP. Games they really had no business winning. They look closer to the Buffalo Sabres when you take the PP away. He has also had a +45 and +28 season, whereas Crosby has never been over a +26. Does it mean he is a better defensive player than Crosby? Oh hell no! The point is +/- can be a misleading stat. He plays more than any other Washington forward and they have also given up a ton of SHG. His plus minus is going to look like a steaming pile of crap even with the goal totals.



I don't hate him, he's one of the best natural goal scorers in the league. However I also didn't say anything that's not true 

(ok I exaggerated a bit, but still 90% true )


----------



## JD27

Lots of big names on this list. 

Player Season Finder | Hockey-Reference.com


----------



## Sofos

With the win today, Bruins not only clinch the East, but regain the lead in the league! And congrats to Reilly Smith on getting the 7th Player Award!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars play in Florida in about an hour. A win would be awesome, putting them 3 points ahead of Phoenix.

Edit: just realized they're already playing and I missed the first period  1-0 Stars.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars play in Florida in about an hour. A win would be awesome, putting them 3 points ahead of Phoenix.
> 
> Edit: just realized they're already playing and I missed the first period  1-0 Stars.



Whoops 

The Pens play Colorado in an hour. They've been so inconsistent lately I'm expecting them to get their asses kicked. Fortunately they've clinched the division and have pretty much zero chance of winning the conference so the games are meaningless when it comes to the standings.

EDIT: Pens just announced that Crosby, Kunits, Orpik, and Maata will not play tonight... so basically the uninjured players on the Pens top line are not playing along with two of the starting six defensemen.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Typical Dallas, beat the teams at the top, lose to the bottom feeders... Had a 2-0 lead at one point, lose 3-2.


----------



## technomancer

Pens actually won in the shootout


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Pens actually won in the shootout



And won me the Fantasy Hockey championship!


----------



## Xaios

Canucks are out of playoff contention, and Mike Gillis has been fired as GM. Something tells me that Tortorella isn't going to last much longer as head coach either.

Changes, they are a'comin.


----------



## technomancer

Xaios said:


> Canucks are out of playoff contention, and Mike Gillis has been fired as GM. Something tells me that Tortorella isn't going to last much longer as head coach either.
> 
> Changes, they are a'comin.



Actually surprised they didn't dump Torts at the same time. That said, management and coaching decisions have pretty much left the team without a starting goalie so this was pretty much overdue


----------



## Sofos

Leafs officially out of the playoffs


----------



## technomancer

Letang is back tonight for the Pens... as are Crosby, Kunitz, and Maata.

Going to be at the game so hopefully they show up against Detroit this time


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Leafs officially out of the playoffs



Kind of disappointing actually since they started out really strong this year, then had some injuries for a bit. I know Bozak was out for a good while with a torn hamstring, and Bolland ended up out as well so there goes your top two centers. Not to mention they had goalies sharing duties for a while until they named Reimer their starter and but Bernier as backup so that doesn't inspire much confidence. 

Oh well, one less we have to deal with


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Letang is back tonight for the Pens... as are Crosby, Kunitz, and Maata.
> 
> Going to be at the game so hopefully they show up against Detroit this time



The only guys with excuses now are Geno and Dupuis. I think enough of our lineup has come back from injury that it's time we start stringing wins together again.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars clinched!!!! Dominant 3-0 win over the Blues!


----------



## Sofos

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars clinched!!!! Dominant 3-0 win over the Blues!



Lol the Blues have really fallen from grace fast. But then again, who am I to talk. Letting both the Wild and Jets score in the final minutes, forcing overtime, and losing to them in shootouts.  Come on, we can beat the Sabres tomorrow and clinch the Presidents' Trophy, but it's a damned trap game, I know it is.


----------



## technomancer

This first round is looking promising for the Pens:

Pens / Blue Jackets
Bruins / Red Wings
Flyers / Rangers
Lightning / Habs

The Bruins have had problems with the Red Wings all season, same with the Flyers and the Rangers.


----------



## MFB

I blame that damned Gustav Nyquist and Jimmy Howard combo. I don't know what it is about Detroit since they're pretty back and forth on wins/losses but we have not done well against them this year, but with our current playing we should take em.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> This first round is looking promising for the Pens:
> 
> Pens / Blue Jackets
> Bruins / Red Wings
> Flyers / Rangers
> Lightning / Habs
> 
> The Bruins have had problems with the Red Wings all season, same with the Flyers and the Rangers.



I don't know if I would call CBJ a walk in the park for the Pens even though they won all the games in the regular season. Getting the Red Wings as a first round matchup isn't exactly a reward for finishing first either. Should be some good games in the first round. 

I'm takings Pens/Bruins/Flyers/Lightning


----------



## Pav

The past month or so, we've been playing so inconsistently that I'd hesitate to say we're safe with ANY matchup. Then again, with Letang back, a healthy Geno could put us back over the hill.


----------



## RustInPeace

Man, watching Ryan Smyth retire tonite was hard. Ive been an oiler fan since roght about when he came into the league.

He's played on some deadly Edmonton 1st lines over the years:
Smyth - Weight - Guerin
Smyth - Comrie - Carter
Smyth - Horcoff - Hemsky 

Heart and soul of the team for many years. Pure grit. Fantastic career. Thanks Smytty.


----------



## Sofos

RustInPeace said:


> Man, watching Ryan Smyth retire tonite was hard. Ive been an oiler fan since roght about when he came into the league.
> 
> He's played on some deadly Edmonton 1st lines over the years:
> Smyth - Weight - Guerin
> Smyth - Comrie - Carter
> Smyth - Horcoff - Hemsky
> 
> Heart and soul of the team for many years. Pure grit. Fantastic career. Thanks Smytty.



As much as I like Ference, I feel Smytty should have been Captain this year.


----------



## RustInPeace

Ference gave him the C to wear for his last game. Classy.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I don't know if I would call CBJ a walk in the park for the Pens even though they won all the games in the regular season. Getting the Red Wings as a first round matchup isn't exactly a reward for finishing first either. Should be some good games in the first round.
> 
> I'm takings Pens/Bruins/Flyers/Lightning



I don't think it will be a cakewalk for the Pens, but out of the three possibilities of who they could have played (Flyers, Blue Jackets, Red Wings) they definitely got the best matchup they could have hoped for


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars face Anaheim in the first round. I wanted Blues, but Anaheim is my second choice. Stars have a good chance against them.


----------



## JD27

RustInPeace said:


> Ference gave him the C to wear for his last game. Classy.



Always liked Ryan Smyth, nice to see him go with the C on his chest.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I don't think it will be a cakewalk for the Pens, but out of the three possibilities of who they could have played (Flyers, Blue Jackets, Red Wings) they definitely got the best matchup they could have hoped for



Yeah I guess in that group you would rather have CBJ. Bobrovsky is the kind of goalie that can steal a series though.


----------



## Sofos

Not looking forward to facing Detroit :/

Anywho, a bit off topic, but here is a picture of B's prospect (and probable roster member next season) Justin Florek's adorable daughter Lily laying on a blanket my mom made for her


----------



## Sofos

If anyone wants to participate in the Bracket Challenge, i have set up a SS.org league, and set it to private. the password is the User ID of our illustrious administrator 

Sevenstring.org | 2014 Bracket Challenge


----------



## Pav

Woah, you can do private bracket league thingies? That's pretty cool. What did you set the buy-in? $500 per person?


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> Woah, you can do private bracket league thingies? That's pretty cool. What did you set the buy-in? $500 per person?



There wasn't a buy in or anything. I think it's just for fun.


----------



## AdamMaz

Detroit gives Boston a hard-fought and low-scoring series, but ultimately fall in 6.

Tampa Bay and Montreal will probably come down to goaltending, Habs in 7.

Columbus will surprise Pittsburgh for a game or two early in the series, then get run over.

Philadelphia and New York will be tight, Philly will out-muscle NY in 7.



Dallas and Minnesota will each get swept. Every other series from then on could end up with anyone winning any given series and ultimately the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Sofos

AdamMaz said:


> (...)



Join the bracket league Adam  i'm all alone in there


----------



## MFB

For the tie-breaker final, does it mean the entire series or just for the cup itself in the final round?


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> For the tie-breaker final, does it mean the entire series or just for the cup itself in the final round?



Just the finals

Also, are you "Exbendable"?


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Just the finals
> 
> Also, are you "Exbendable"?



Yessir


----------



## AdamMaz

I would, except that I'm not interested in having to register an account.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well that was stressful to watch.


----------



## Sofos

Vostre Roy said:


> Well that was stressful to watch.



Indeed it was. Lightning just collapsed at the end. Couldn't get out of their own zone.


----------



## SonicBlur

Sofos said:


> Not looking forward to facing Detroit :/
> 
> Anywho, a bit off topic, but here is a picture of B's prospect (and probable roster member next season) Justin Florek's adorable daughter Lily laying on a blanket my mom made for her



Since you posted that, here's my son and I with the Cup last season! LET'S GO HAWKS!!


----------



## Sofos

SonicBlur said:


> Since you posted that, here's my son and I with the Cup last season! LET'S GO HAWKS!!



awwwwhhhhh pictures like that make it almost less painful to have lost in the finals. If we had won, you wouldn't have that picture


----------



## AdamMaz

Sofos said:


> Indeed it was. Lightning just collapsed at the end. Couldn't get out of their own zone.


Lightning defence looked inexperienced most of the game, would appear to be a bigger weakness than the goaltender situation.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Sofos said:


> Indeed it was. Lightning just collapsed at the end. Couldn't get out of their own zone.



 it was looking like this everytime I looked at teh game lol



AdamMaz said:


> Lightning defence looked inexperienced most of the game, would appear to be a bigger weakness than the goaltender situation.



Yeah that more like it lol


----------



## Pav

I think Kris Letang needs to chill out with a few sessions with Fleury's therapist. Clearly not back in his groove yet after the stroke.


----------



## AdamMaz

Left: Montreal GM Marc Bergevin
Right: Tampa Bay GM Steve Yzerman 

As the Habs score the overtime game-winning goal last night in Game 1:


----------



## SonicBlur

Sofos said:


> awwwwhhhhh pictures like that make it almost less painful to have lost in the finals. If we had won, you wouldn't have that picture



The Hawks/Bruins final was one of the best in recent years, hands down. By the end of a final I usually can't stand the opposing team but I have nothing but respect for the Bruins. To me Hawks are #1 but if it can't be them then I hope its the B's.


----------



## MFB

SonicBlur said:


> The Hawks/Bruins final was one of the best in recent years, hands down. By the end of a final I usually can't stand the opposing team but I have nothing but respect for the Bruins. To me Hawks are #1 but if it can't be them then I hope its the B's.



Same here.

I wanted to hate the Blackhawks but they played too well and beat us fair and square so I respected them winning the cup. I mean, a triple over-time? Good lord, that's an extra hour of playtime.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Same here.
> 
> I wanted to hate the Blackhawks but they played too well and beat us fair and square so I respected them winning the cup. I mean, a triple over-time? Good lord, that's an extra hour of playtime.



agreed. I only hate Kane, because he seems like a horrible person. Beating up a cab driver and all 

That Blues/Hawks game tonight was stressful as hell. Great game! Same with the Avs/Wild. Glad the Avs came back to win it, I have Varly in my league!


----------



## Sofos

A bit OT since they aren't in the Playoffs, but this is legendary


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars-Anaheim series officiating has been some of the worst so far... Just brutal non-calls all over, things that should still be called in the playoffs... Gonchar's stick slashed to bits, no call, Cogliano scores a shorty directly after... Missed a Stars player high sticking an Anaheim player too... Just bad all over.


----------



## AdamMaz

Beautiful move by Datsyuk at center ice just before scoring the game winner


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Beautiful move by Datsyuk at center ice just before scoring the game winner



This

Also, I wish I watched yesterday's habs game, I'll watch the next one for sure.

Bet everyone seen it, but I wanted to share it too. I hate that guy and here's one of the reason why



Edit: And its not like its the first time


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Vostre Roy said:


> This
> 
> Also, I wish I watched yesterday's habs game, I'll watch the next one for sure.
> 
> Bet everyone seen it, but I wanted to share it too. I hate that guy and here's one of the reason why
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And its not like its the first time




Cory Perry speared Jamie Benn in the balls last night... Refs called it "slashing..."


----------



## technomancer

Well that was a pathetic performance by the Pens after the first period...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Well that was a pathetic performance by the Pens after the first period...



Letang appears to be having a playoff meltdown. I thought CBJ might give them some problems, they might not have the star power of the Pens, but they work very hard.


----------



## Pav

Yeah why the hell was Letang in our top five in minutes for the night, he's been playing like shit so far. I would expect him to need a few games to get back in the flow of things after missing so much time, but this is a rough time to keep him out there until he flips the switch.


----------



## Sofos

Fvcking MacKinnon... why did I not pick him up on my fantasy roster? 1-6=7 in 2 games. I'd be dominating.


----------



## Sean1242

Pretty stellar playoffs so far. The OT thrillers have kept me on the edge of my seat. I hope Detroit doesn't win because that'll destroy my bracket


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Letang appears to be having a playoff meltdown. I thought CBJ might give them some problems, they might not have the star power of the Pens, but they work very hard.



Letang has been awful and Scuderi has been mediocre at best. Add to that the forwards, especially the "stars" being sloppy and you've got a recipe for what happened last night. Bottom line is you can't only show up for 20 minutes of a game against a team like Columbus and expect to win.



Pav said:


> Yeah why the hell was Letang in our top five in minutes for the night, he's been playing like shit so far. I would expect him to need a few games to get back in the flow of things after missing so much time, but this is a rough time to keep him out there until he flips the switch.



Especially when we have consistent physical defensemen like Bortuzzo scratched. At least he has physical presence and isn't a defensive liability. Not like Letang is hitting or getting anywhere close to the net anyways.


----------



## MFB

4-1 over Detroit today 

Now we take it to Detroit and hope to keep the momentum going


----------



## AdamMaz

Boychuk destroying Abdelkader


----------



## MFB

Sharks are fvcking CRUSHING it against LA 

7-2 for a 2-0 lead over them. Good times all around today.


----------



## protest

Emery in net again for the Flyers. It's going to take a tremendous effort from them to pull off another win with him in there. He's visibly in pain, and can absolutely not move side to side. Any PP or odd man rush for the Rangers is going to be incredibly dangerous.

The Flyers are going to need some PP's or just an all out dominating performance. Playing your backup goalie in the playoffs suck. Playing your backup goalie who has no hips sucks even worse.


----------



## AdamMaz

Come on, Boston! Make it happen!


----------



## Demiurge

Go figure. My wife is a Habs fan and we're flying down to the gulf coast of FL at the end of the week; there was hope of earning the _husband of the year_ trophy and taking her to a playoff game, but the sweep...... at least she's happy.


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Come on, Boston! Make it happen!



You're welcome


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> You're welcome



2 more wins. Don't feel rushed, take as many games as you need


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> 2 more wins. Don't feel rushed, take as many games as you need



Did you guys start before us in the series, cause I don't think anyone else has played their first four games yet.


----------



## protest

protest said:


> Emery in net again for the Flyers. It's going to take a tremendous effort from them to pull off another win with him in there. He's visibly in pain, and can absolutely not move side to side. Any PP or odd man rush for the Rangers is going to be incredibly dangerous.
> 
> The Flyers are going to need some PP's or just an all out dominating performance. Playing your backup goalie in the playoffs suck. Playing your backup goalie who has no hips sucks even worse.



Yea, so this random dude here knew that, but apparently the coach didn't, choosing to play the goalie with no hips over his starter because Emery had a good Game 2.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Did you guys start before us in the series, cause I don't think anyone else has played their first four games yet.



Yeah, they started Wednesday, we started Friday. 

Also, I wonder if there's any truth to the rumours that TB started each game with 18 forwards and a goalie


----------



## JD27

TB went quick. Does Bishop really mean that much to them? They seemed to catch some bad breaks in parts I watched. That no goal call in the 3rd game was pretty terrible. But, I have seen some pretty bad officiating in most of the games I have watched.


----------



## MFB

JD27 said:


> TB went quick. Does Bishop really mean that much to them? They seemed to catch some bad breaks in parts I watched. That no goal call in the 3rd game was pretty terrible. But, I have seen some pretty bad officiating in most of the games I have watched.



Yeah, Bishop is a ....ing powerhouse in goal, but I feel like they're offense just didn't have it together either so nothing was working as a cohesive team


----------



## JD27

MFB said:


> Yeah, Bishop is a ....ing powerhouse in goal, but I feel like they're offense just didn't have it together either so nothing was working as a cohesive team



Yeah they just seemed like for every one thing they did right they followed up with 5 bad plays. The biggest surprise for me though is how bad LA has been. They never have much offense, but they have been awful defensively and in goal. Looks like they are going the 4-0 route next.


----------



## AdamMaz

Lindback was really bad in nets, I think that was the clearest factor in the series. The Canadiens as a whole are also playing on another level all of a sudden 

TB defensemen looked inexperienced the first game and a half. Offensively they were only getting anything on the rush, they were not able to sustain pressure and cycle the puck on a consistent basis.

Special teams were definitely in Tampa's favor, Canadiens let in a couple of PPG and even gave up a pair of SHG if I remember correctly. Tampa as a whole appeared to be losing the physical battles and appeared dominated at times.

You could tell Stamkos wasn't 100% with the leg, best noticed by his suprisingly low-average of ice time. Palat was looking great all series, he'll be a great player to continue watch develop.


----------



## technomancer

Un. Fvcking. Believable.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Un. Fvcking. Believable.



And it wasn,t over yet

What a dumb missed goal by Fleury


----------



## Sofos

Marc-Andre Four-three comes through again! #Lumbus wins to tie it


----------



## MFB

Man, I thought I had all my picks in the bag for this first round but I feel like I'm gonna be wrong on 99% of them now 

So far only Boston and SJ are working for me


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Marc-Andre Four-three comes through again! #Lumbus wins to tie it



Spoken like somebody who hasn't watched the games. Fleury hasn't been the problem, the scoring chances he's had to stop have been ridiculous. Though I'll give you that the game winner in OT was one he should have had.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Spoken like somebody who hasn't watched the games. Fleury hasn't been the problem, the scoring chances he's had to stop have been ridiculous. Though I'll give you that the game winner in OT was one he should have had.



He wasn't good on the last 2 goals, but the Pens stopped playing after they went up 3-0. There were 39 shots on him after the 15 min point in the 1st, Bobrovsky only had 15 against him after that point. Leads have been a curse for both teams in that series. Seems like neither team can play with one.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> He wasn't good on the last 2 goals, but the Pens stopped playing after they went up 3-0. There were 39 shots on him after the 15 min point in the 1st, Bobrovsky only had 15 against him after that point. Leads have been a curse for both teams in that series. Seems like neither team can play with one.



I cut him some slack on the last goal in the third as that was just a really weird bounce and he did the right thing in coming out to play the puck 

And absolutely right about the Pens not playing after the first and both teams being unable to play with a lead. I don't think it really matters though, as I can see either team making out of the second round if they keep playing this way.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Spoken like somebody who hasn't watched the games. Fleury hasn't been the problem, the scoring chances he's had to stop have been ridiculous. Though I'll give you that the game winner in OT was one he should have had.



I've been watching the games, and Fleury did good... for a while, but he's regressing back to his regular playoff self. The tying goal and OT goal were both terrible ones that should not have happened. Reminds me of last year when Vokoun was pulled in game 2 after giving up 3, and on the first shot he faced, Fleury let one in from Marchand from almost the same spot.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> I've been watching the games, and Fleury did good... for a while, but he's regressing back to his regular playoff self. The tying goal and OT goal were both terrible ones that should not have happened. Reminds me of last year when Vokoun was pulled in game 2 after giving up 3, and on the first shot he faced, Fleury let one in from Marchand from almost the same spot.



See above. Like I said I cut him some slack on the tying goal as that was a pretty weird bounce.


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> See above. Like I said I cut him some slack on the tying goal as that was a pretty weird bounce.



I don't cut him any. Less than a minute to go, other team has an empty net, and you're up a goal. Don't. Leave. The. Net. Leave it to the defensemen, protect your net.


----------



## Pav

Meh, he's still a far cry from the meltdowns of the past two seasons. Each of the games have been decided by one goal, and each have included one team going to sleep by the second intermission. I'm far less worried about Fleury than I am about our defense keeping their heads on straight and making smarter plays in front of him. Since, like it's already been said, leads in this series have been more of a curse than an advantage, and that goes for both teams.


----------



## RustInPeace

I love the playoffs  I havent been able to catch much of the pens-CBJ series, but I'm pulling for the BJ's. When has Crosby ever showed up to an important game and just dominated??


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Meh, he's still a far cry from the meltdowns of the past two seasons. Each of the games have been decided by one goal, and each have included one team going to sleep by the second intermission. I'm far less worried about Fleury than I am about our defense keeping their heads on straight and making smarter plays in front of him. Since, like it's already been said, leads in this series have been more of a curse than an advantage, and that goes for both teams.



Yep, pretty much summed it up... and like I said regardless of which team wins, if they play like this in the next round they won't be going anywhere but golfing.


----------



## technomancer

Wow talk about terrible luck for Detroit... just saw Howard is out tonight with the flu


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow talk about terrible luck for Detroit... just saw Howard is out tonight with the flu



They are playing without a backuo either, the farm team is in B.C. for the playoffs.


----------



## Sofos

Actually pretty good luck. Gustavsson has been a B's killer ever since he went to Detroit. We are lucky to have gotten out at all. He stole the show.


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> Actually pretty good luck. Gustavsson has been a B's killer ever since he went to Detroit. We are lucky to have gotten out at all. He stole the show.



This.

All of tonight's game came down to the goalies moreso than anything. Detroit was killing it in the first, but eventually it shifted to the B's offense just pushing them but when Detroit did push back they had some DAMN near close calls (see Abdelkader in the 3rd) but both the goalies played an amazing game tonight.


----------



## MFB

Welp, there goes #SweptLA 

Looks like Sharks will get to come back home to win round 1 instead


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> All of tonight's game came down to the goalies moreso than anything. Detroit was killing it in the first, but eventually it shifted to the B's offense just pushing them but when Detroit did push back they had some DAMN near close calls (see Abdelkader in the 3rd) but both the goalies played an amazing game tonight.



I only caught a couple minutes of the game in the 2nd but it looked like a good one.


----------



## Pav

I was going to say Detroit was more fortunate to get Henrik Zetterberg back, but he didn't even look close to 100%.


----------



## technomancer

Caps just fired McPhee and Oates... wonder who they'll get next


----------



## Pav

After Dale Hunter and Adam Oates, how many more former stars can they audition as head coach? Thus begins the countdown to Scott Stevens' hiring.


----------



## MFB

Round two here we come


----------



## AdamMaz

Get Laviolette to whip that team into shape and hold Ovechkin accountable.


----------



## Pav

I'm very surprised Laviolette hasn't already been snatched up by someone like Nashville.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was thinking Edmonton would be mutually perfect with Laviolette.


----------



## technomancer

Phew Pens finally looked good for most of a game 

Congrats to Boston on advancing, the next round should be interesting.


----------



## Pav

I'm expecting ample entertainment from the Boston/Montreal series. I'm talking bench-clearing brawls with drunk fans fighting in the stands. If it doesn't even touch the level of hatred the Pens/Flyers reached the past several postseasons I will be quite disappointed.


----------



## AdamMaz

The two teams have been rather professional/tame against each other as of late. Wouldn't be surprised if both proceeded with business in the second round and disappointed!


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Dat officiating


----------



## technomancer

Blues are out... Chicago really brought it in the second half of that game.


----------



## Sofos

That, plus the fact Miller is an incredibly overrated goaltender and just ugh. Shoulda kept Halak.


----------



## technomancer

And the Stars are out... the first round is quickly winding down


----------



## JD27

The best news of the Playoffs is McPhail and Oates are gone from Caps. Now if they can just find a way to build an actual team. Green and Laich need to go as soon as possible. I'd like to see someone else be the captain, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Pav

What's your beef with Mike "scored 30 goals...once" Green?


----------



## JD27

Pav said:


> What's your beef with Mike "scored 30 goals...once" Green?



You mean other than the obvious that he is a terrible defenseman and a complete turnover machine? Well let's see, he is never healthy, hasn't played a full season since 07-08. He also carries a $6million dollar cap hit that could be used to sign an actual defenseman, which is no secret that they could use one or two of. He was only useful when he was scoring, because if you are going to be that bad defensively, you better be providing offense. John Carlson has since replaced him on the PP #1 unit.


----------



## Sofos

So both the Avs and Sharks collapse, and the Pens do as well but still hold off the Jackets. What a night.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> So both the Avs and Sharks collapse, and the Pens do as well but still hold off the Jackets. What a night.



I've been fighting a hell of a cold so unfortunately I only saw the Pens game, but yeah definitely some surprises there. Hoping to catch the Rangers / Flyers tonight and the game 7s to come.

As for the Pens, they're looking better but are still way too inconsistent  It's also a huge concern that Sutter and Vitale both left the game with injuries.


----------



## protest

Dorsett is a puke..but oh well 4-0!! Let's Go Flyers!!


----------



## MassNecrophagia

I don't know if I'd say the Avs collapsed. It was a close game until they decided to pull their goalie with 2:44 left.

The Avs haven't done a whole lot of out-playing Minnesota, which kind of surprises me even as a Wild fan.


----------



## AdamMaz

Three Game 7s tonight, should be exciting!


----------



## Pav

I'm expecting the Rangers/Flyers game 7 to be somewhat thrilling.

I'm also expecting the Flyers to win, because a match-up with Philly seem to be par for the course in a typical Pens postseason anymore.


----------



## protest

Pav said:


> I'm expecting the Rangers/Flyers game 7 to be somewhat thrilling.
> 
> I'm also expecting the Flyers to win, because a match-up with Philly seem to be par for the course in a typical Pens postseason anymore.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I'm expecting the Rangers/Flyers game 7 to be somewhat thrilling.
> 
> I'm also expecting the Flyers to win, because a match-up with Philly seem to be par for the course in a typical Pens postseason anymore.


----------



## MFB

Here's to hoping the Sharks pull their heads out their asses and come back for the win. Seriously, they were so close to a sweep and now we're heading to game 7


----------



## technomancer

Flyers are OUT 

Pens / Rangers in round 2


----------



## MFB

Ha, look at that, they had a lead during the 2nd and now they're down by two! I wonder if they'll put out a book anytime soon, "Losing Leads: The San Jose Way!"


----------



## JD27

How about those Kings, quite the comeback. And Varlamov getting lit up in a game 7 seems familiar for some reason.


----------



## Sofos

I don't know what's more disappointing: Sharks getting reverse swept or the Avs losing to the Wild.


----------



## AdamMaz

Avs/Wild looks like it was a spectacular game, pity I didn't watch it.


All the teams I would have liked to see advance, lost 

On the opposite note, see ya tonight Boston


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Flyers are OUT
> 
> Pens / Rangers in round 2





That was the most pathetic game 7 effort I've ever seen. Almost went to Walmart in the second period to buy a bat so I could hit shit with it.


----------



## technomancer

That Avs/Wild game was awesome... as for the Sharks, can't say it was unexpected. Like the Pens, you sort of expect them to fold at some point before the final in the post season.



protest said:


> That was the most pathetic game 7 effort I've ever seen. Almost went to Walmart in the second period to buy a bat so I could hit shit with it.



If it's any consolation I'm sort of expecting the same thing to happen to the Pens in round 2


----------



## Pav

Last night's game 7s blew my pants off. I was not expecting the Sharks and Flyers to completely screw the pooch the way they did.


----------



## AdamMaz

Boston/Montreal is going to be a hell of a series.


----------



## Sean1242

My bracket is so done. Had the Sharks in the final.


----------



## MFB

Sean1242 said:


> My bracket is so done. Had the Sharks in the final.



Don't worry, I had:

Sharks winning it at 6
Avs winning in 6
Ducks winning in 5
Tampa Bay winning in 6
Rangers winning in 5
Penguins winning in 6

Had zero expectations for a game 7 in most of the playoffs but it seems almost every round one match went to it


----------



## Sean1242

MFB said:


> Don't worry, I had:
> 
> Sharks winning it at 6
> Avs winning in 6
> Ducks winning in 5
> Tampa Bay winning in 6
> Rangers winning in 5
> Penguins winning in 6
> 
> Had zero expectations for a game 7 in most of the playoffs but it seems almost every round one match went to it



Mine were pretty similar . The only game 7 I picked was Habs/Bolts..I'd make such a great analyst


----------



## Sofos

I had:

Avs in 5
Blues in 6
Ducks in 6 (Spot on)
Sharks in 7
Bruins in 6
Bolts in 6
Pens in 5
Flyers in 6

My west is literally fvcked. I had Avs vs Blues, Ducks vs Sharks, Avs vs Sharks, Avs in Finals.


----------



## MFB

Seriously, I figured with their goal-tending the Avs would make it to the finals in the West and Ducks would've beaten the Sharks in round 2. Clearly this years west fvcked EVERYONE up.


----------



## Sean1242

This might be a bit easier 

Here are my picks..


----------



## Sean1242

MFB said:


> Seriously, I figured with their goal-tending the Avs would make it to the finals in the West and Ducks would've beaten the Sharks in round 2. Clearly this years west fvcked EVERYONE up.



The NHL posted on Facebook that only 1% of the entries have correct picks. I can't believe the luck some people have


----------



## Vostre Roy

And there's people who complains about Price in Montreal.

I wonder what they're smoking.


----------



## Pav

Ugh those Habs...PK Subban just too clutch.


----------



## RustInPeace

Smoking whatever the PQ smokes as well?


----------



## Sofos

Hopefully Price isn't like that all series. He definitely won that one for the Habs. Between the posts and rotten luck, though, game shoulda been something like 9-3 Bruins haha.


----------



## Vostre Roy

RustInPeace said:


> Smoking whatever the PQ smokes as well?



Oh yeah, lets bring some political opinions in an Hockey thread. That'll turn out good 

Keep on topic man



Sofos said:


> Hopefully Price isn't like that all series. He definitely won that one for the Habs. Between the posts and rotten luck, though, game shoulda been something like 9-3 Bruins haha.



Hopefully the team as a whole will step up a bit and will learn to dodge your ramming players


----------



## Pav

Mother of god, we look like numerous types of shit at the moment.


----------



## AdamMaz

Was stuck at work today and I hesitate to watch the highlights after what I heard happened


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Was stuck at work today and I hesitate to watch the highlights after what I heard happened



Honestly, if someone told me we were down by two and came to win it by 2 in ten minutes - I probably would laughed in their stupid face and bet em $100. It was just a crazy comeback all around.


----------



## MartinMTL

The habs choked hard. WHAT. THE. ..... 

Not a happy camper here. .... it. Game 3 @ home. Here we come bruins!


----------



## Pav

Sorry, but as a Pens fan, I'm having a hard time sympathizing for anyone's third period collapse.


----------



## Vostre Roy

MFB said:


> Honestly, if someone told me we were down by two and came to win it by 2 in ten minutes - I probably would laughed in their stupid face and bet em $100. It was just a crazy comeback all around.



When we were ahead by 2, I told my girlfriend "As soon as the Bruins score, they'll run over the Habs". Next time I'll shut the fukk up lol

At least the team looked better as a team during half of the game than during all of game 1. Can't count on Price only to win that.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Sorry, but as a Pens fan, I'm having a hard time sympathizing for anyone's third period collapse.



 

The Pens have been horribly inconsistent since the Olympics, and it has carried over into the playoffs. They need to get it together and play 60 minutes of hockey or they need to polish up their golf clubs as I don't see them beating the Rangers in this series playing only 20 or 30 minutes a game.


----------



## Pav

Fortunately we're looking MUCH better tonight, aside from three consecutive penalties to start the game.


----------



## technomancer

With the exception of the early penalties that may be the best they've looked in the playoffs


----------



## technomancer

And despite playing both the Rangers and the referees the Pens win another one and Fleury gets his second shutout in a row


----------



## Pav

This is eaily the best postseason shape we've been in in years. Then again, things look easy when you have a goalie leading the league in shutouts behind you.


----------



## Sofos

Pav said:


> This is eaily the best postseason shape we've been in in years. Then again, things look easy when you have a goalie leading the league in shutouts behind you.



While beating a team with absolutely zero offense  don't worry, I'm fully expecting a ECF repeat of last year


----------



## technomancer

Ok Montreal wins for coolest playoff open


----------



## MFB

God damn it was a painful first period. Hopefully the recent goal from Bergeron will give us some momentum like they had in the last few minutes of the 2nd.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> While beating a team with absolutely zero offense  don't worry, I'm fully expecting a ECF repeat of last year



Maybe you should focus on getting past Montreal first before talking smack 

Also Rask faced 10 less shots tonight than Fleury did last night


----------



## Sofos

We'd be fine if we could play more than 1 period  This is getting fvcking embarrassing.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I never thought I'd chant that in an hockey thread...

GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE! GINETTE!


----------



## AdamMaz

Bruins fans should be legitimately worried.

Good call, whomever said Laviolette to Nashville. Should be interesting to watch next season.


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> Good call, whomever said Laviolette to Nashville. Should be interesting to watch next season.



Very interesting to watch. And I'm as surprised as anyone that my call came true.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Bruins fans should be legitimately worried.



It's a one-game deficit, I think if the Sharks can lose a 3-0 lead, then the Canadiens will screw the pooch on a one game lead.


----------



## Pav

The Habs could potentially go on to blow their lead. 

Or they could continue playing the way they have been and shut the Bruins down for two more games, on the back of PK Primetime Subban.

We shall see.


----------



## Sofos

In other news, I got two new T-shirts today! (both designed by yours truly)


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> It's a one-game deficit, I think if the Sharks can lose a 3-0 lead, then the Canadiens will screw the pooch on a one game lead.


Absolutely.

Boston is clearly a better team, but the series momentum is clearly in Montreal's favor at the moment and they should start feeling mortal.


----------



## Pav

I was going to say the Rangers looked like they've already packed it in, but that extended shift in the Pens' zone gives me the feeling that Orpik is not at all 100%.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I was going to say the Rangers looked like they've already packed it in, but that extended shift in the Pens' zone gives me the feeling that Orpik is not at all 100%.



By the looks of it Orpik blew out his knee, so I'm guessing he will not be playing tomorrow night. I'll be at the game so I'm REALLY hoping the Pens close one out on home ice for a change


----------



## Sofos

Matt Fraser! Eating frozen yogurt one day and scoring the OT winner against Montreal in a super-important do-or-die game 4 the next!


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Boston is clearly a better team, but the series momentum is clearly in Montreal's favor at the moment and they should start feeling mortal.



...Go on


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

Well that was terrible...

It was nice coming home and watching the Wild / Hawks game to remind me what it's like to see a team that wants to win


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Well that was terrible...



Welcome back, Fleury, we missed you!


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Welcome back, Fleury, we missed you!



With the exception of Malkin the whole team pretty much looked like crap


----------



## Pav

I didn't see the game, but it is good to see the Rangers finally score on the power play. The situation was becoming sad. We can still be the first team to secure a conference final spot so...oh well.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I didn't see the game, but it is good to see the Rangers finally score on the power play. The situation was becoming sad. We can still be the first team to secure a conference final spot so...oh well.



I was, sadly, at the game. It was freaking awful. The Rangers are a good team, and I figured with the combination of facing elimination and St. Louis losing his mother that they'd come out blazing so I didn't mind a loss. What I minded was the Pens flat out not showing up again... after the last three games I was hoping we were done with that 

I'm not panicking by any means as I don't see the Pens dropping two more games, but it was damn frustrating to watch.


----------



## MFB

Looks like the Bs take the lead with tonights win


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## Sofos

one more  

It was a lot of fun seeing Subban get rattled like that tonight. He was beyond frustrated and wasn't able to do anything offensively or defensively until that PP goal and by then it was too late.


----------



## technomancer

I wonder if the Pens blow this series if there will finally be changes made in the organization...


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> I wonder if the Pens blow this series if there will finally be changes made in the organization...



I honestly was wondering the same thing. Bylsma is good, but not great. He refuses to experiment or make any changes in lines/pairings. 


also, this was fantastic:


----------



## MFB

This water-bottle thing is fvcking ridiculous lately


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> This water-bottle thing is fvcking ridiculous lately


----------



## Pav

I took part in a very long discussion with some friends last night about the Pens' inconsistencies. One guy was having a hard time viewing Bylsma as part of the problem, because he came in and immediately made us successful. No one can argue with a Cup. He felt the burden was on the players to show up ready to play, since everyone knows this team can. On the other hand, the other guy was adamant that ever since Bylsma came in with his "player's coach" mentality, the team has seriously lacked discipline and structure, evidenced by how unpredictable we are anytime we step on the ice. He felt it was the head coach's job to make sure his team was ready, and clearly we haven't been lately.

I used to agree with the first guy, but after 5 years of such dramatic ups-and-downs, the time may have come.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I took part in a very long discussion with some friends last night about the Pens' inconsistencies. One guy was having a hard time viewing Bylsma as part of the problem, because he came in and immediately made us successful. No one can argue with a Cup. He felt the burden was on the players to show up ready to play, since everyone knows this team can. On the other hand, the other guy was adamant that ever since Bylsma came in with his "player's coach" mentality, the team has seriously lacked discipline and structure, evidenced by how unpredictable we are anytime we step on the ice. He felt it was the head coach's job to make sure his team was ready, and clearly we haven't been lately.
> 
> I used to agree with the first guy, but after 5 years of such dramatic ups-and-downs, the time may have come.



I would say if they finish this implosion and lose game 7 Shero and Bylsma are both likely done. At least that's the rumor going around. Mario and Burkle are supposedly furious. That said, I don't think it matters as even if they win game 7 I can't see them getting out of the Conference Final with the way they're playing 

I'm also not sure how ownership can be upset when nothing has changed since last year and we're seeing the same results... it's pretty much what I was expecting.

I'm REALLY amused that Lundqvist was fined $5k for unsportsmanlike conduct for spraying Crosby with his water bottle... but they didn't identify that that was what it was for


----------



## Sofos

What the actual shit are the Bruins doing? Playing worse than the San Jose Sharks, circa games 4-7


----------



## AdamMaz

I've never liked Bylsma as a coach and have always thought his success was "inherited".


----------



## Pav

AdamMaz said:


> I've never liked Bylsma as a coach and have always thought his success was "inherited".



Care to explain? I don't understand how it was inherited when he immediately won a Cup with a team that Michel Therrien had been leading to the bottom of the Eastern Conference.


----------



## AdamMaz

I will admit it is not a reliable impression, but from what little I've seen/heard, I just feel he never does anything and receives more praise than he deserves.


----------



## Trainwreck1446

Hate to say it but it looks like the Blackhawks might be getting the repeat. =/


----------



## Pav

I think Bylsma is all but gone now.


----------



## technomancer

I would say Bylsma just coached his last Pens game. If the rumors are true Shero will be going with him. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.

I will say watching the Montreal / Boston series I hope the Rangers enjoy the win because they are not going to be going any further


----------



## Sofos

Fleury probably played his last game in net as a Penguin as well. Too much of a head case.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> Fleury probably played his last game in net as a Penguin as well. Too much of a head case.



Given all the fantastic goaltenders that have been moved around recently I really hope not as they're not likely to get anybody better. The problem really has been the team in front of him this year


----------



## Sofos

technomancer said:


> Given all the fantastic goaltenders that have been moved around recently I really hope not as they're not likely to get anybody better. The problem really has been the team in front of him this year



they might take a shot at Miller.. give him a full season with a team rather than a couple weeks. Halak will be available as well.


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> they might take a shot at Miller.. give him a full season with a team rather than a couple weeks. Halak will be available as well.



Highly doubtful especially since Miller JUST moved to the Blues. Miller was THE saving grace of the Sabres, and now that they've also lost Vanek (who seems right at home with Montreal), I don't see him moving anywhere from a team that's also got a solid offense.

Pens during the regular season were stricken by more injuries than any team this season if I had to guess, so to see them make it this far is surprising; but during the playoffs they suffered from Maple Leafs Syndrome where you weren't sure who was going to show up; the dominant, light-the-lamp Pens or the we-don't-know-what-game-this-is-Pens.


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> Highly doubtful especially since Miller JUST moved to the Blues. Miller was THE saving grace of the Sabres, and now that they've also lost Vanek (who seems right at home with Montreal), I don't see him moving anywhere from a team that's also got a solid offense.


Most every blog and hockey news site believes the Blues don't want to keep Miller. I kinda suspect he'll be up for grabs this summer.

I would be surprised to see Shero go, but I will (almost) be disappointed if Bylsma doesn't. I could see either Tony Granato or Jaques Martin slipping right into the front spot.


----------



## Sofos

what are the chances of hiring Torts to light a fire under their asses?


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> Most every blog and hockey news site believes the Blues don't want to keep Miller. I kinda suspect he'll be up for grabs this summer.



Really? Damn, that'd be one of the fastest (if not THE) turn-overs I've seen. Whats their reasoning behind it, did he just drop the ball once he switched over to the Blues so they feel like it's a lost investment?


----------



## Pav

Sofos said:


> what are the chances of hiring Torts to light a fire under their asses?


If I had to guess, pretty slim. Not many teams are willing to take the chance on such a short fuse after the Bob Hartley incident.



MFB said:


> Really? Damn, that'd be one of the fastest (if not THE) turn-overs I've seen. Whats their reasoning behind it, did he just drop the ball once he switched over to the Blues so they feel like it's a lost investment?


From what I've read, Miller was viewed as their game-breaking "missing piece" to finally put them over the top. His performance in the last two games of the series was criticized for being anything but game-breaking, so he's now seen as an overrated trade deadline gamble that failed, like when the Pens anted up for Marian Hossa years ago. The Blues and Hawks blogs I read at the end of the series were pretty merciless in that they were expecting him to be the Savior of St. Louis, but all they got was an above-average human goalie that couldn't carry the team.


----------



## MFB

Bruins are getting fvxked hard. Bit they're playing a hell of a game of "How many shots can we miss from the crease?"


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Bruins will be joining the Pens going golfing 

If Montreal keeps playing like that New York isn't going to know what hit them


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Looks like the Bruins will be joining the Pens going golfing
> 
> If Montreal keeps playing like that New York isn't going to know what hit them



If hockey was that easy to predict, the Bruins would be the winning team of this serie. Never understimate an opponent, I hope the Habs will not make that mistake...

On the other hand

BBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sofos

I swear to god if Bart is still here next year, I will shoot someone. Same with at least someone on the 'merlot' line. Getting real tired of their shitty play.


----------



## MartinMTL

.... YA! GO HABS GO!

This city is rowdy tonight. I'm not even downtown and the streets are all alive. Every intersection is just noise. 

That was one hell of a series though. Some real good hockey. Here's to hoping for another good one (and a habs win).


----------



## MFB

Sofos said:


> I swear to god if Bart is still here next year, I will shoot someone. Same with at least someone on the 'merlot' line. Getting real tired of their shitty play.



Bartkowski? He had some ridiculously good plays tonight that were a lot of one-man plays.

B's looked like absolute garbage during the first half, picked up steam mid-way through the 2nd, and then brought it in the 3rd but it wasn't enough. Not to be another one of "those guys" but Price saved them as much (if not more) as Rask _was_ saving us. Briere's last goal off Chara's skate was more luck than I've ever seen, and apparently a Bruins player is only able to shoot at crossbars not the actual inside of the net.


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs deserved the series against Boston.

I don't see the Rangers beating them.


----------



## Sofos

I can't even argue that. Boston played terrible for all but one game.


----------



## MartinMTL

^I wouldn't go that far. They often dominated the habs, just for some reason they couldn't finish. Post after post, along with missed open goals. 

How about Lucic though huh? Classy guy.


----------



## MFB

MartinMTL said:


> Post after post, along with missed open goals.



Seriously, it was heart-breaking and I can only wonder how much time they'll devote now at practice to shooting INSIDE the net, not just near it


----------



## Vostre Roy

And down goes Shero and Bylsma


----------



## JD27

Vostre Roy said:


> And down goes Shero and Bylsma



Damn, that didn't take long.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Finally only Shero is down, but the new DG will have his word about either Bylsma stay or go.

Funny how I saw that both were down on 3 differents websites.


----------



## JD27

Vostre Roy said:


> Finally only Shero is down, but the new DG will have his word about either Bylsma stay or go.
> 
> Funny how I saw that both were down on 3 differents websites.



I saw that too, somebody in the media got a little ahead of themselves.


----------



## Sofos

Lemieux said he hasn't made a decision on Bylsma yet.

In Bruins news: Chara had a badly broken finger he needs to get surgically repaired. Fraser played all 4 of his games with a broken foot he sustained while in Providence. Lucic injured his wrist and needs to get an MRI. Kelly has a herniated disc.

BREAKING: Betman and Daly were in Seattle for a meeting. Reported at the meeting were the Seattle Mayor, and multiple high-profile investors. The Mayor stated the meeting was for "more than just a status report". Fingers crossed people.


----------



## AdamMaz

Another team in the West would be cool!


----------



## technomancer

Great article that provides some good information on one of the main reasons Shero was fired that none of the commentators are talking about

Analysis: The failure of Ray Shero and his staff at drafting forwards | The Pensblog


----------



## Pav

The Pensblog posted a tweet that I thought summarized Shero's shortcomings pretty well:

"Every draft pick to score a goal for Pittsburgh since '07: Jeffrey (15), Maatta (9), Bennett (6), Despres (3). Bortuzzo (2), Caputi (2)."

That's pretty sad to think about.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Another team in the West would be cool!



Please, they've already got enough talent on their side


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> The Pensblog posted a tweet that I thought summarized Shero's shortcomings pretty well:
> 
> "Every draft pick to score a goal for Pittsburgh since '07: Jeffrey (15), Maatta (9), Bennett (6), Despres (3). Bortuzzo (2), Caputi (2)."
> 
> That's pretty sad to think about.



Yep... and Caputi isn't even in the NHL anymore, he's playing in one of the European leagues now


----------



## ElysianGuitars

And Jeffrey is playing for the Texas Stars now (and playing damn well). 

Love how LA is playing tonight, want the Ducks to lose so bad.


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Yep... and Caputi isn't even in the NHL anymore, he's playing in one of the European leagues now



That line sum it up pretty nicely 



> The Penguins are a pipeline for European hockey leagues.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Jeffrey was a good player

I think it's a safe bet the Ducks are going to lose  They are getting crushed 6-2 right now


----------



## technomancer

Aaand the barbecue sauce master and his Ducks are out 

A sad day for hockey as it looks like this was Selanne's last game.

Though I do find it pretty funny they're playing Metallica's Fade to Black in the Duck's arena


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Please, they've already got enough talent on their side


Another team would stretch/thin it out a little over time


----------



## Vostre Roy

BRING IT ON RANGERS!


----------



## technomancer

Well this is not the start I was hoping to see


----------



## Vostre Roy

Vostre Roy said:


> BRING IT ON RANGERS!



Well, they brought it


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Well, they brought it



Indeed they did 

That was definitely not how I expected that to go...


----------



## zappatton2

I watched that New York/Montreal game, and man, I'm so conflicted. I grew up in Toronto, thus I simply deeeee-spise the Habs, well beyond reason. I've always felt when it comes to hockey, if I can't see the Leafs win, I can at least watch the Habs lose. However...

Now that I live in Ottawa, I'm surrounded by really nice, super-friendly Habs fans. They're really putting a cramp in my schadenfreudian joy, by all account that should have been the best game I've seen all season, but now I just have this weird feeling, like empathy. For _Habs_ fans! Oy.

Still, I am pulling for a New York/LA final, even if those teams don't have a well-established rivalry, those cities certainly seem to, could make things interesting.


----------



## technomancer

We'll see, if Price is injured the Habs are not in good shape to make it out of this round


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> We'll see, if Price is injured the Habs are not in good shape to make it out of this round



I wouldn't count them out of this round. Sometime, the Habs play better when the backup goalie is in the game. Tonight's game will tell a lot....

But you don't win a Stanley cup with a backup goalie.

Edit: Price is out for the serie


----------



## technomancer

I'm not counting them out but that is a major blow for the Habs


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> I'm not counting them out but that is a major blow for the Habs



Indeed, he was nothing less than the star player of our playoffs so far. Hopes that Budaj will play well, but he'll not make the awesome saves that Price did when it was crucial...

And people debating about weither or not it was intentional. Problem is that a lot of players plays the way he does (Gallagher being the first that comes to my mind) and at some point, you gotta blame the defensemen for not being able to stop the guy from rushing to the net.

Protect your damn star players


----------



## AdamMaz

Budaj is a good goalie when the team in front of him maintains structure, otherwise I do not have faith in him. I would be more comfortable with Tokarski.

Regardless, I feel robbed of a solid chance at the Cup at the moment.


----------



## Pav

Only one true way to make this situation right: the Habs need to start spraying Lundqvist with water bottles when he's down.

Also, don't know if anyone has caught it, but Tokarski will be starting ahead of Budaj.

On a separate note, word on the street is that Matt Niskanen will be in high demand this offseason. Rumors are saying the Red Wings have interest in making him their next main offensive D-man. I want him locked up here, for several years, asap.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Only one true way to make this situation right: the Habs need to start spraying Lundqvist with water bottles when he's down.
> 
> Also, don't know if anyone has caught it, but Tokarski will be starting ahead of Budaj.
> 
> On a separate note, word on the street is that Matt Niskanen will be in high demand this offseason. Rumors are saying the Red Wings have interest in making him their next main offensive D-man. I want him locked up here, for several years, asap.





Yeah Niskanen is the one d-man they SHOULD be resigning. Orpik isn't playing at the level he used to and is becoming injury prone and as much as I like Engelland he's a bit superfluous with Bortuzzo in the lineup. Of course Niskanen should be resigned, so if the pattern holds they'll let him go and resign Orpik for 4 years  And for the love of god can we get rid of Scuderi? Not sure what Shero was smoking when he signed him to a 4 year deal at 34 with the defensive talent the Pens have in the system.


----------



## Sofos

Montreal's reaction to the Rangers winning both games 1 and 2 in Montreal was... Price-less...

I'll show myself out...

Price really is a huge part of the Habs though, it showed all against the Bruins. He was bailing them out constantly. Go Rangers!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Sofos said:


> Price really is a huge part of the Habs though, it showed all against the Bruins.



Well almost every expert said that it would had been a Price/Lunqvist competition, games that would be won by a goal or two. Now they have a huge advantage, just look at Tok's second goal, thats the kind of saves that Price would had done with ease.

I like to think that Krueger is lucky to be wearing a blue shirt. If he had a black/yellow one one when he rammed Price, he'd probably have a bounty on him lol


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> I like to think that Krueger is lucky to be wearing a blue shirt. If he had a black/yellow one one when he rammed Price, he'd probably have a bounty on him lol


You mean Kreider? I'm suprised the crowd didn't boo him like they do to Chara.

Tough game, don't have much faith for the series unfortunately


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> You mean Kreider?



Yup


----------



## Sofos

I personally feel that that incident has guilty parties on both sides. Yes, Krieder was tripped up and was going to go flying into Price. But with that, he also made no effort to avoid Price or lessen the impact.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Thats the way he plays and he's not the only one to do that...


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm still perplexed as to how his feet ended up ahead of his body...


----------



## RustInPeace

Maybe they should get Eugene Melnyks PI on the case!


----------



## Demiurge

I'm taking my wife to Rangers/Habs game 3 on Thursday. She grew up a Habs fan but likes the Rangers too (I'm guessing a big ol' lady-boner for "Hank" is a factor), so the current situation is killing her. Should be a freaking blast!


----------



## technomancer

Crap Maata and Pouliot BOTH had to have shoulder surgery and will be out 4 - 6 months each. So that's the two best young defensemen in the system, both injured.


----------



## technomancer

And Montreal is back in the series


----------



## AdamMaz

Torkaski looking pretty good too, there is hope!


----------



## technomancer

After the first two games anything short of a sweep is an accomplishment


----------



## Pav

Beau Bennett is having wrist surgery again and will miss another 4 months or so. Man.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Beau Bennett is having wrist surgery again and will miss another 4 months or so. Man.



Yep. He has never really recovered from the injury he suffered before the draft that dropped him in the standings. I like him but given his fragility I can't see him ever doing much.

Also congrats to NY's Carcillo for getting his dumb ass suspended for 10 games for roughing a ref


----------



## Vostre Roy

Honorable mention for the Foreurs of Val-d'Or tonight, they loss in the longest ever Memorial Cup game ever (3rd OT). For a team that has no star players (Anthony Mantha being the "star player"), they are doing a stellar job. And since I transited between Rouyn-Noranda and Val-D'Or a lot (for the record, I've been in high school with Kristo Letang, but never shared a class with him), I enjoy when weither of the team does well


----------



## AdamMaz

2nd period of the Habs/Rangers game is insane.

Habs start ahead 2-1, take a 4-1 lead, Rangers tie it up at 4 then Habs get the go-ahead goal. Still time left in the period too


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> 2nd period of the Habs/Rangers game is insane.
> 
> Habs start ahead 2-1, take a 4-1 lead, Rangers tie it up at 4 then Habs get the go-ahead goal. Still time left in the period too



Too bad I had a jam tonight, really seems like a good game I missed..

Hope they'll put another good effort in game 6


----------



## JayT

The only thing that counts is the Cup anyway. Go Kings!  I smell a sweep in the Finals.





Jinxing to make it more interesting...


----------



## AdamMaz

The Kings could very well do it against either team, especially the Habs.


----------



## JayT

I'm hoping for the Habs to get through, especially with Price being injured. Although I do think that the better team is going to win in the EC Finals so I don't think either team would make an easier opponent. Kings would get the home ice against Rangers but not against the Habs.

The reality is, of course, that Kings still need to beat the Hawks. It's not over till it's over.


----------



## Sofos

Hashtag Thank you Rangers


----------



## AdamMaz

Good year, great run 

Rangers won't stand a chance against either of the western teams. Would like to see LA win the Cup.


----------



## MartinMTL

Really happy for the Rangers. As a die-hard habs fan, I am ridiculously disappointed. The habs didn't want to win apparently, while the Rangers kept hustling. The same mistakes over and over and a real apparent lack of effort from numerous parties made it hard for me to feel any compassion for the habs. I have a lot of respect for Tokarski however. Just thrown in the playoffs with almost no experience and he killed it. I am most definitely a big fan of him. 

Also, something must be done with the reffing as well. Not that they were going to win, but the lack of consistency was incredibly frustrating. 

All this being said, I'm still going to go cry in a corner for the next three days.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I think that the worst part is that everyone thought that the Habs were dead without Price but in the end, Tokarski did the job so we can't blame this defeat on the injury that Price received but by the fact that the best overall team won this serie.

Oh well, it was a great playoff run, hope for a good season next year. 

And for the record, if Vanek ask for anything over 4 millions, let his lazy ass go lol


----------



## JayT

Never liked Vanek.


----------



## technomancer

Not sure why anybody is surprised by Vanek, he played the same way he has for the last couple of years 

It really did just look like the Habs were out of gas in that game last night, while the Rangers took it up a notch.

Hoping the Kings close out the Hawks tonight, that has been a fantastic series.


----------



## JayT

True, Vanek is Vanek. At least Habs didn't give much to get him. They made a similar move Kings did, by acquiring Gaborik. However I have to admit that I was surprised when I read about it, I simply didn't think that Montreal was close enough to the Cup run to start trading the picks for rentals - especially with almost no chance for him to sign an extension. I like the confidence though and Habs are the best surprise of the playoffs. If you swapped Gaborik and Vanek I believe that Habs would have been in the Final and Kings would've been golfing by now.


----------



## MartinMTL

technomancer said:


> Not sure why anybody is surprised by Vanek, he played the same way he has for the last couple of years
> 
> It really did just look like the Habs were out of gas in that game last night, while the Rangers took it up a notch.
> 
> Hoping the Kings close out the Hawks tonight, that has been a fantastic series.



I'm surprised because he did a pretty good job in the regular season. It seems he just stopped putting any effort in when the playoffs came around.


----------



## Sofos

Vanek only does well against the Bruins. Against anyone else, he's a 3rd or 4th liner at best.


----------



## technomancer

JayT said:


> If you swapped Gaborik and Vanek I believe that Habs would have been in the Final and Kings would've been golfing by now.



Seriously doubt it... who exactly would have been taking over Kopitar's role to set up Gaborik? Gaborik is doing well because there's amazing chemistry on that line, remember what a massive disappointment he was for Columbus and NY before that?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Things are heating up after the 2nd period. 

These semi-finals just have not been good for goalies. I mean, there was one game where the winning team scored 7 goals, and at least 3 others where they scored 4 goals. Price got hurt, Lundqvist sucked in game 5, the Kings have been making Crawford look like a chump all series, and Quick has been letting a few more than usual past him lately. It's like they're all jinxed or something.


----------



## JayT

technomancer said:


> Seriously doubt it... who exactly would have been taking over Kopitar's role to set up Gaborik? Gaborik is doing well because there's amazing chemistry on that line, remember what a massive disappointment he was for Columbus and NY before that?


Would still be better in my opinion and the differences have been quite small so far. BTW I know couple of Rangers fans who disagree with your view of Gaborik being a disappointment while playing for them. He has two 40-goal seasons there, not too shabby.  As for Columbus... it's Columbus, the farm where Kings get all these Gaborik's and Carter's from. Everyone has lowest trade value there.


----------



## technomancer

Awesome game 7 too


----------



## JayT

Piece of cake, like I said. 

No, but I expected it to go to 6+ games, just knowing the Kings. Bets against them in games 5 and 6 were both good bets, but I didn't want to touch the Game 7, thought the market was correct.

Can't wait for the Finals now.


----------



## Pav

So the Kings are going to win this in what, 5 games? Maybe 6?


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> So the Kings are going to win this in what, 5 games? Maybe 6?



That would be nice


----------



## AdamMaz

4-5 games.


----------



## Pav

I don't see much hope for the Rangers outside of Lundqvist possibly stealing a game or two.


----------



## Sofos

Rangers have what it takes, honestly. Either way, going to be 6-7 games in my opinion. I like both teams, and no matter who wins, it's going to be a 'story of adversity'.

Kings: Reverse-sweeping the Sharks and getting to the finals by winning 3 game 7s on the road.
Rangers: Coming back from a 3-1 deficit against the Pens after rallying around Martin St. Louis' mother's recent passing, and winning a cup for Lundqvist.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Yeah I honestly wonder how can people make statement such as "It'll be an easy one for the Kings, they'll win fast". The best team on paper haven't had much luck in most of the eastern conference series and I wouldn't be that surprised if the Rangers pull it off.

For the sake of it, I'll even give the cup to the blue shirt in 6 games. We'll see wich teams will play like they want the cup


----------



## technomancer

^ Pretty much sums it up, but we'll see. I don't think the Rangers will beat the Kings, but I don't think it's going to be an easy series either


----------



## Pav

I think the Kings are a much deeper team than the Rangers. No one knows obviously, but I'll be surprised if New York wins more than two.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Glad to see the Kings won, but man were they playing sloppy in the first period. Is Voynov Chara's long-lost cousin or something?


----------



## technomancer

Oh crap rumor is the Pens new GM is going to be Jim Rutherford 

Carolina has been terrible for years in large part due to his management so really less than thrilled to see where this is going to end up


----------



## Pav

Yeah wtf, I would almost rather have Pierre.


----------



## technomancer

It's true 

Bylsma is gone and both of Shero's assistants are still in the organization, the interim GM is staying as an associate GM, Guerrin is an assistant GM... this is not looking promising. So basically we've got a guy with a terrible track record surrounded by Shero's inner circle 

The Bylsma thing is bullshit too... I don't mind that he's gone, but ownership saying it's the new GMs decision then the new GM saying ownership wants a change in direction so we're firing Bylsma is crap. Smells like ownership trying to dodge responsibility if the coaching change goes south.


----------



## Sofos

What are the chances the Pens pick up Torts? LOL


----------



## JayT

Love it. Hate the Pens.


----------



## technomancer

Sofos said:


> What are the chances the Pens pick up Torts? LOL


----------



## technomancer

Kings WIN 

You really don't expect 5-4 games when Quick and Lundqvist are in net though


----------



## Sofos

ugh. That goalie interference non-call really killed the Rangers.


----------



## JayT

I really don't like how goalie interference rule is being implemented at the moment. The way it was ruled this time is the "fair" way IMO, although it is probably not the way it's usually called.

I simply think that whenever dman is pushing the forward into his own goalie, there should have been no goalie interference. And if you look at goalie interference calls, 90%+ of all calls come from dman pushing the forward into his own goalie. I think that's stupid and not fair in any way.
 
The rule actually explicitly says that and IMO the officialls should simply follow it, instead of always ruling the other way:



> If an attacking player has been pushed, shoved, or fouled by a defending player so as to cause him to come into contact with the goalkeeper, such contact will not be deemed contact initiated by the attacking player for purposes of this rule, provided the attacking player has made a reasonable effort to avoid such contact.



As said, 9 our of 10 times officials don't respect this part of the rule.


----------



## technomancer

It seems to be pretty random if they enforce the clause above or not. Last night with the goal on Lundqvist that was definitely how they called it. Actually you could see the explanation the ref was giving by his hand motions that he was saying the Ranger player cut off the King coming around from behind trying to move out in front of the net so he had nowhere to go but into Lundqvist so there was no call. If the Rangers D hadn't been there it would have definitely been waived off and a penalty.

I do agree they need to be WAY more consistent with how they call that as it has been all over the place in the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Wow statement game for the Kings tonight. Glad Quick got the shutout as he really was amazing.


----------



## JD27

Quick was in his zone tonight, maybe his best game in the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Lundqvist stole that game


----------



## Pav

My prediction is totally coming true.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> My prediction is totally coming true.



Let's hope so


----------



## technomancer

KINGS WIN THE CUP 

Glad one of the teams I like won since it's looking like it will be a while before the Pens are back in the Finals


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

As a Devils fan, I am very, very happy right now


----------



## DISTORT6

Gothic Headhunter said:


> As a Devils fan, I am very, very happy right now



Yup. 
Me too.


----------



## Sofos

really sad to see such an amazing season over

#IsItOctoberYet?


----------



## RustInPeace

Lets go offseason! Oilers domination to follow.


----------



## Sofos

Bruins officially let Shawn Thornton go. I saw this coming but it's bittersweet. It means the end of the "Merlot" line.


----------



## Pav

Since the Kings quarantined John Stevens, it looks like the Pens are eyeing Red Wings assistant Bill Peters as the next head coach. Interesting that they'd favor him over guys with more experience like Marc Crawford and Ron Wilson.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Since the Kings quarantined John Stevens, it looks like the Pens are eyeing Red Wings assistant Bill Peters as the next head coach. Interesting that they'd favor him over guys with more experience like Marc Crawford and Ron Wilson.



They also interviewed Crawford and Wilson IIRC along with a bunch of other people... was disappointed to see Stevens get promoted as he was IMHO the most interesting prospect they were supposed to be looking to talk to.

They've also extended qualifying offers to all of the RFAs... hoping that means Depres actually gets some real NHL time this coming season.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> Since the Kings quarantined John Stevens, it looks like the Pens are eyeing Red Wings assistant Bill Peters as the next head coach. Interesting that they'd favor him over guys with more experience like Marc Crawford and Ron Wilson.



And just got a text that Carolina hired Bill Peters as head coach so he is out of the running for the Pens... so that's too interesting candidates off the list in Stevens and Peters.


----------



## Pav

I just got that text.  Seems like that narrows it down to Crawford, Wilson and maybe WBS coach John Hynes. Or...Ulf Samuelsson??


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I just got that text.  Seems like that narrows it down to Crawford, Wilson and maybe WBS coach John Hynes. Or...Ulf Samuelsson??



Quite the inspiring list


----------



## technomancer

The Pens GM is a moron... he told the freaking press he didn't sign his candidate and is starting over, completely undermining whoever they do hire. Not to mention making it harder to hire somebody at all as everybody knows they're not the first choice for the job.


----------



## MFB

Looks like the Rangers bought out Richards remaining 6 years, didn't realize how long of a deal they had signed for him. I mean, he's only 34 but they're treating this like he's up there with Jaromir Jagr, claiming he's under-producing.

Oh well.

Winter Classic should also be a wash with Blackhawks vs. Caps.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Looks like the Rangers bought out Richards remaining 6 years, didn't realize how long of a deal they had signed for him. I mean, he's only 34 but they're treating this like he's up there with Jaromir Jagr, claiming he's under-producing.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Winter Classic should also be a wash with Blackhawks vs. Caps.



They were afraid he would retire before the contract was over and they'd get hit with hefty cap recapture penalties. Buying him out they avoid that. He had also been demoted to the fourth line as well IIRC.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> He had also been demoted to the fourth line as well IIRC.



Yowza.

Last I saw he was playing at like, 2nd line I believe with Kreider and somebody else, but that was a while ago. Guess shit really did go downhill for him if he went from a first-liner two seasons ago to a fourth liner by the end of his third.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Yowza.
> 
> Last I saw he was playing at like, 2nd line I believe with Kreider and somebody else, but that was a while ago. Guess shit really did go downhill for him if he went from a first-liner two seasons ago to a fourth liner by the end of his third.



I could be mistaken, but I would swear they were talking about that during the finals.


----------



## technomancer

Pav said:


> I just got that text.  Seems like that narrows it down to Crawford, Wilson and maybe WBS coach John Hynes. Or...Ulf Samuelsson??



Additional rumors: the Pens offered Desjardins two years and weren't going to let him pick his own assistants so he is now likely the new head coach of the Canucks. In addition Ulf has told people that the Pens job is not right for him at this time. So basically the Pens are offering crap terms which means we're not going to end up with a good coach.

Awesome start to the Rutherford years 

I can't see anybody in their right minds hiring Crawford or Wilson so betting Hynes ends up as the new head coach


----------



## Pav

Nothing like getting stuck with the leftovers. Our first choice chose Carolina and our second choice chose Vancouver. I'm also assuming it will be John Hynes but I have this inexplicable feeling in my gut telling me to get ready for Ron Wilson.


----------



## protest

Flyers traded Hartnell for Umberger and a 4th.

Perplexing trade.


----------

